# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون العقوبات الأردني

## هيثم الفقى

*قانون العقوبات**الأردني**قانون رقم (16) لعام 1960*قانون العقوبات المعدل المؤقت24/1962قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات39/1963قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1963/40قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1965/29قانون مؤقت معدل لقانون العقوبات1965/42قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1966/1قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1966/7قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1971/15قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1971/40قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات9/1988قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات15/1991قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1996/11قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات/احيل الى مجلس الامة وادخل عليه بعض التعديلات واعطي رقم 16 لسنة 20072001/54قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات(قانون مؤقت)2001/86قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات/احيل الى مجلس الامة فادخل عليه بعض التعديلات واعطي رقم 11 لستة 20072002/33قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات/تم بطلانه بموجب اعلان صادر بمقتضى المادة (94) من الدستور المنشور في عدد الجريدة الرسمية 4823 تاريخ 1-5-20072003/45قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات2006/41قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات2007/11قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات2007/16قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات2007/49 المادة (1)
يسمى هذا القانون (قانون العقوبات لسنة 1960) ويعمل به بعد مرور شهر على نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
 المادة (2)
يكون للعبارات والالفاظ التالية الواردة في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها أدناه الا اذا دلت القرينة على خلاف ذلك:
تعني لفظة (المملكة ): المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية.
وتشمل عبارة (الاجراءات القضائية ): كافة الاجراءات التي تتخذ أمام أية محكمة أو مدعي عام أو مجلس قضائي، او لجنة تحقيق أو شخص يجوز اداء الشهادة أمامها أو أمامه بعد حلف اليمين سواء قامت هذه المحكمة او المجلس القضائي أو اللجنة أو ذلك الشخص بسماع الشهادة بعد اليمين أو بدون اليمين.
وتعني عبارة (بيت السكن): المحل المخصص للسكنى أو أي قسم من بناية اتخذه المالك أو الساكن اذ ذاك مسكناً له ولعائلته وضيوفه وخدمه أو لأي منهم وان لم يكن مسكوناً بالفعل وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ، وتشمل ايضاً توابعه وملحقاته المتصلة التي يضمها معه سور واحد.
وتشمل عبارة (الطريق العام ): كل طريق يباح للجمهور المرور به في كل وقت وبغير قيد فيدخل في هذا التعريف الجسور وكافة الطرق التي تصل المدن أو البلاد بعضها ببعض ولا يدخل فيه الاسواق والميادين والساحات والشوارع الكائنة داخل المدن أو البلدان أو القرى والانهار.
وتشمل عبارة (مكان عام أو محل عام ): كل طريق عام وكل مكان أو ممر يباح للجمهور المرور به أو الدخول اليه في كل وقت وبغير قيد أو كان مقيداً بدفع مبلغ من النقود وكل بناء أو مكان يستعمل إذ ذاك لأي اجتماع أو حفل عمومي أو ديني أو كساحة مكشوفة.
ويقصد بلفظتي (الليل)أو(ليلاً): الفترة التي تقع بين غروب الشمس وشروقها. 
ويراد بلفظة (الجرح ): كل شرط أو قطع يشرط أو يشق غشاء من أغشية الجسم الخارجية.
وايفاء للغرض من هذا التفسير ، يعتبر الغشاء خارجياً إذا كان في الامكان لمسه بدون شطر أي غشاء آخر أو شقه.
*الكتاب الاول**الأحكام العامة**الباب الاول**في القانون الجزائي**الفصل الاول**الاحكام الجزائية من حيث الزمان* المادة (3)
لا يقضى بأية عقوبة لم ينص القانون عليها حين اقتراف الجريمة ، وتعتبر الجريمة تامة اذا تمت أفعال تنفيذها دون النظرالى وقت حصول النتيجة.
 المادة (4)
1- كل قانون يعدل شروط التجريم تعديلاً في مصلحة المشتكى عليه يسري حكمه على الأفعال المقترفة قبل نفاذه، ما لم يكن قد صدر بشأن تلك الأفعال حكم مبرم.
2- كل قانون يعدل حق الملاحقة يطبق على الجرائم السابقة له اذا كان أكثر مراعاة للمدعى عليه.
3- إذا عين القانون الجديد مهله لممارسة حق الملاحقه فلا تجري هذه المهلة إلا من يوم نفاذ القانون. واذا عدل القانون مهلة موضوعة من قبل فهي تجري وفاقا للقانون القديم على أن لا يتجاوز مداها المدة التي عينها القانون الجديد محسوبة من يوم نفاذه.
4- اذا عدل قانون ميعاد التقادم على جرم أو عقوبة سرى هذا الميعاد وفاقاً للقانون القديم. على أن لا يتجاوز مداه الميعاد الذي عينه القانون الجديد محسوبا من يوم نفاذه.
 المادة (5)
كل قانون جديد يلغي عقوبة أو يفرض عقوبة أخف يجب أن يطبق على الجرائم المقترفة قبل نفاذه وإذا صدر قانون جديد بعد حكم مبرم يجعل الفعل الذي حكم على فاعله من أجله غير معاقب عليه يوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهي آثاره الجنائية.
 المادة (6)
كل قانون يفرض عقوبات أشد لا يطبق على الجرائم المقترفة قبل نفاذه.
*الفصل الثاني**الاحكام الجزائية من حيث المكان*(1) الصلاحية الاقليمية
 المادة (7)
1- تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من يرتكب داخل المملكة جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه.
2- تعد الجريمة مرتكبة في المملكة ، إذا تم على أرض هذه المملكة احد العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة أو أي فعل من افعال جريمة غير متجزئة او فعل اشتراك أصلي أو فرعي:
أ- تشمل اراضي المملكة طبقة الهواء التي تغطيها ، والبحر الاقليمي الى مسافة خمسة كيلو مترات من الشاطىء والمدى الجوي الذي يغطي البحر الاقليمي والسفن والمركبات الهوائية الاردنية.
ب- والاراضي الاجنبية التي يحتلها الجيش الاردني اذا كانت الجريمة المقترفة تنال من سلامة الجيش أو من مصالحه.
 المادة (8)
لا يسري القانون الاردني:
1- على الجرائم المقترفة في الاقليم الجوي الاردني على متن مركبة هوائية اجنبية اذا لم تتجاوز الجريمة شفير المركبةعلى أن الجرائم التي لا تتجاوز شفير المركبة الهوائية تخضع للقانون الاردني اذا كان الفاعل او المجني عليه اردنيا   او اذا حطت المركبة الهوائية في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية بعد اقتراف الجريمة.
2- على  الجرائم المقترفة في البحر الاقليمي الاردني أو في المدى الجوي الذي يغطيه على متن سفينة او مركبة هوائية اجنبية اذا لم تتجاوز الجريمة شفير السفينة او المركبة الهوائية.
(2) الصلاحية الذاتية
 المادة (9)
تسرى أحكام هذا القانون على كل اردني أو اجنبي - فاعلاً كان او شريكاً محرضاً او متدخلاً - ارتكب خارج المملكة جناية او جنحة مخلة بأمن الدولة او قلد ختم الدولة او قلد نقودا او زور اوراق النقد او السندات المصرفية الأردنية أو الأجنبية المتداولة قانونا او تعاملا في المملكة.
(3) الصلاحية الشخصية
المادة (10)
تسري أحكام هذا القانون:
1- على كل أردني - فاعلاً كان أو شريكاً محرضاً أو متدخلاً - ارتكب خارج المملكة جناية أو جنحة يعاقب عليها القانون الأردني.
كما تسري الأحكام المذكورة على من ذكر ولو فقد الجنسية الأردنية او اكتسبها بعد ارتكاب الجناية أو الجنحة.
2- على الجرائم التي يرتكبها خارج المملكة أي موظف أردني أثناء ممارسته وظيفته أو بمناسبة ممارسته إياها.
3- على الجرائم التي يرتكبها خارج المملكة موظفو السلك الخارجي ، والقناصل الأردنيون ما تمتعوا بالحصانة التي يخولهم إياها القانون الدولي العام.
4- على كل أجنبي مقيم في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ، فاعلاً كان أو شريكاً محرضاً أو متدخلاً ، ارتكب خارج المملكة الاردنية
الهاشمية جناية أو جنحة يعاقب عليها القانون الأردني. اذا لم يكن استرداده قد طلب أو قبل.
 المادة (11)
لا تسري احكام هذا القانون على الجرائم التي يرتكبها في المملكة موظفو السلك الخارجي والقناصل الا جانب ما تمتعوا بالحصانة التي يخولهم اياها القانون الدولي العام.
(4) مفعول الأحكام الأحكام الأجنبية
المادة (12)
فيما خلا الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادة (9) والجرائم التي ارتكبت في المملكة لا يلاحق في هذه المملكة اردني أو اجنبي إذا كان قد جرت محاكمته نهائياً في الخارج ، وفي حالة الحكم عليه إذا كان الحكم قد نفذ فيه او سقط عنه بالتقادم أو بالعفو.
 المادة (13)
1- لا تحول دون الملاحقة في المملكة:
أ- الأحكام الصادرة في الخارج في أية جريمة من الجرائم المبينة في المادة (9).
ب- الأحكام الصادرة في الخارج في أية جريمة اقترفت داخل المملكة.
2- وفي كلتا الحالتين تمتنع الملاحقة في المملكة اذا كان حكم القضاء الأجنبي قد صدر على أثر اخبار رسمي من السلطات الاردنية.
3- ان المدة التي يكون قد قضاها المحكوم عليه نتيجة لحكم نفذ فيه في الخارج تنزل من أصل المدة التي حكم عليه بها في المملكة.
*الباب الثاني**في الاحكام الجزائية**الفصل الاول**في العقوبات*(1) العقوبات بصورة عامة المادة (14)
العقوبات الجنائية هي:
1- الاعدام.
2- الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
3- الاعتقال المؤبد.
4- الاشغال الشاقة المؤقته.
5- الاعتقال المؤقت.
 المادة (15)
العقوبات الجنحية هي:
1- الحبس.
2- الغرامة.
3- الربط بكفالة.
 المادة (16)
العقوبة التكديرية:
1- الحبس التكديرى.
2- الغرامة.
(2) العقوبات الجزائية
المادة (17)
1- الاعدام ، هو شنق المحكوم عليه.
2- في حالة ثبوت كون المرأة المحكوم عليها بهذه العقوبة حاملاً، يبدل حكم الاعدام بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
 المادة (18)
الأشغال الشاقة ، هي تشغيل المحكوم عليه في الاشغال المجهدة التي تتناسب وصحته وسنه ، سواء في داخل السجن أو خارجه.
 المادة (19)
الاعتقال ، هو وضع المحكوم عليه في أحد سجون الدولة المدة المحكوم بها عليه مع منحه معاملة خاصة وعدم الزامه بارتداء
زي السجناء وعدم تشغيله بأي عمل داخل السجن أو خارجه إلا برضاه 
 المادة (20)
إذا لم يرد في هذا القانون نص خاص ، كان الحد الأدنى للحكم بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة والاعتقال المؤقت ثلاث سنوات ،ولحد الأعلى خمس عشرة سنه.
 المادة (21)
الحبس ، هو وضع المحكوم عليه في أحد سجون الدولة المدة المحكوم بها عليه وهي تتراوح بين اسبوع وثلاث سنوات إلا اذانص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
 المادة (22)
الغرامة ، هي إلزام المحكوم عليه بأن يدفع الى خزينة الحكومة المبلغ المقدر في الحكم ، وهي تتراوح بين خمسة دنانيرومايتي دينار إلا إذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك:
1- اذا لم يؤد المحكوم عليه بالغرامة المبلغ المحكوم به عليه ، يحبس في مقابل كل دينارين او كسورهما يوماً واحداً على أن لا تتجاوز مدة الحبس في هذه الحالة سنة واحدة.
2- عندما تصدر المحكمة قراراً بفرض غرامة ينص في القرار المذكور نفسه على وجوب حبس المحكوم عليه المدة  التي تقابل الغرامة المفروضة بالنسبة المقررة في الفقرة السابقة عند عدم تأديتها وفي حالة عدم النص تستبدل الغرامة بقرار خاص تصدره النيابة العامة 
3- يحسم من أصل هذه الغرامة بالنسبة التي حددها الحكم كما ورد في الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة ، كل اداء جزئي قبل الحبس أو في أثنائه وكل مبلغ تم تحصيله.
(4) العقوبة التكديرية
 المادة (23)
تتراوح مدة الحبس التكديري بين أربع وعشرين ساعة وأسبوع ، وتنفذ في المحكوم عليهم في أماكن غير الأماكن المخصصة للمحكوم عليهم بعقوبات جنائية أو جنحية ما أمكن.
 المادة (24)
تتراوح الغرامة التكديرية بين دينارين وعشرة دنانير.
 المادة (25)
تطبق أحكام المادة (22)  من هذا القانون على الغرامة التكديرية المحكوم بها.
أحكام شاملة المادة (26)
الحبس والغرامة المنصوص عليهما في بعض مواد هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر دون أن يبين حداهما الأدنى والأقصى او بين الحد الأقصى أكثر من اسبوع أو اكثر من خمسة دنانير. يعتبر الحد الأدنى للحبس اسبوعاً وللغرامة خمسة دنانير كما  يعتبر الحد الأ  الأقصى للحبس ثلاث سنوات وللغرامة مائتي دينار عندما لا يعين حداهما الأقصى.
 المادة (27)
1- يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بمنح المحكوم عليه بالحبس معاملة خاصة حسبما تعين في قانون السجون.
2- اذا حكم على شخص بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ثلاثة اشهر يجوز للمحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ان تحول مدة الحبس الى الغرامة على اساس دينارين عن كل يوم وذلك اذا اقتنعت بأن الغرامة عقوبة كافية للجريمة التي ادين بها الشخص.
3- اذا كان المحكوم عليهما بعقوبة  الحبس مدة لاتزيد على السنة زوجين وفي رعايتهما من هو دون الثامنة عشرة من العمر تنفذ العقوبة بحقهما على التوالي على ان يكون لهما محل اقامة ثابت.
*الفصل الثاني**التدابير الاحترازية بصورة عامة* المادة (28)
التدابير الاحترازية هي:
1- المانعه للحرية.
2- المصادرة العينية.
3- الكفالة الاحتياطية.
4- إقفال المحل.
5- وقف هيئة معنوية عن العمل أو حلها.
(1) المانعة للحرية
المادة (29)
1-من قضي عليه بالحجز في مأوى احترازي أوقف في مستشفى خاص ويعنى به العناية التي تدعو إليها حالته.
2- من حكم عليه بعقوبة مانعة للحرية او بكفالة احتياطية وثبت انه في اثناء تنفيذ الحكم قد اصيب بالجنون يحجز في مأوى احترازي ويعنى به العناية التي تدعو اليها حالته على ان لا تتجاوز مدة الحجز او التدبير الاحترازي ما بقي من مدة العقوبة او التدبير الاحترازي الذي علق تنفيذه مالم يكن المحكوم عليه خطرا على السلامة العامة.
3- يرجأ تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام الصادرة بحق من اصيب بالجنون قبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه فاذا تم شفاؤه بتقرير طبي صادر عن لجنة طبية مختصة يتم تنفيذ العقوبة.
(2) المصادرة العينية
المادة (30)
مع مراعاة حقوق الغير ذي النية الحسنة ، يجوز مصادرة جميع الاشياء التي حصلت نتيجة لجناية أو جنحة مقصودة أو التي استعملت في ارتكابها أو كانت معدة لاقترافها . أما في الجنحة غير المقصودة أو في المخالفة فلا يجوز مصادرة هذه الاشياء الا اذا ورد في القانون نص على ذلك.
 المادة (31)
يصادر من الأشياء ما كان صنعه أو اقتناؤه أو بيعه أو استعماله غير مشروع وإن لم يكن ملكاً للمتهم أو لم تفض الملاحقة الى حكم.
(3) الكفالة الاحتياطية
 المادة (32)
1- الكفالة الاحتياطية ، هي إيداع مبلغ من المال أو سندات عمومية أو تقديم كفيل مليء أو عقد تأمين ضماناً لحسن سلوك المحكوم عليه أو تلافياً لأية جريمة.
2- يجوز أن تفرض الكفالة لسنة على الأقل ولثلاث سنوات على الأكثر ما لم يتضمن القانون نصاً خاصاً.
3- تعين المحكمة في الحكم مقدار المبلغ الواجب إيداعه أو مقدار المبلغ الذي يجب أن يضمنه عقد التأمين أو الكفيل علىان لا ينقص عن خمسة دنانير أو يزيد على مئتي دينار.
 المادة (33)
يجوز فرض الكفالة الاحتياطية:
1- في حالة الحكم من أجل تهديد أو تهويل.
2- في حالة الحكم من أجل تحريض على جناية لم تفض الى نتيجة.
3- إذا كان ثمة مجال للخوف من أن يعود المحكوم عليه الى إيذاء المجني عليه أو أحد أفراد أسرته أو الاضرار بأموالهم.
 المادة (34)
1- تلغى الكفالة ويرد التأمين ويبرأ الكفيل إذا لم يرتكب خلال مدة التجربة الفعل الذي أريد تلافيه.
2- وفي حالة العكس تحصل الكفالة وتخصص على التوالي بالتعويضات الشخصية فبالرسوم ، فبالغرامات ، ويصادر ما يقبض لمصلحة
الحكومة.
(4) إقفال المحل
 المادة (35)
1- يجوز الحكم باقفال المحل الذي ارتكبت فيه جريمة بفعل صاحبه أو برضاه لمدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد على سنة إذا أجازالقانون ذلك بنص صريح.
2- إن إقفال المحل المحكوم به من أجل افعال جرمية أو مخلة بالآداب يستلزم منع المحكوم عليه أو أي من أفراد أسرته أوأي شخص تملك المحل أو استأجره وهو يعلم أمره من أن يزاول فيه العمل نفسه.
3- إن هذا المنع لا يتناول مالك العقار ، وجميع من لهم على المحل حق امتياز أو دين اذا ظلوا بمعزل عن الجريمة.
(5) وقف هيئة معنوية عن العمل أو حلها
 المادة (36)
يمكن وقف كل نقابة وكل شركة أو جمعية وكل هيئة اعتبارية ما خلا الادارات العامة اذا اقترف مديروها أو أعضاء إدارتها أو ممثلوها أو عمالها بأسمها أو بأحدى وسائلها جناية أو جنحة مقصودة يعاقب عليها بسنتي حبس على الأقل.
 المادة (37)
يمكن حل الهيئات المذكورة في الحالات التي أشارت اليها المادة السابقة:
أ- اذا لم تتقيد بموجبات التأسيس القانونية.
ب- اذا كانت الغاية من تأسيسها مخالفة للقوانين أو كانت تستهدف في الواقع مثل هذه الغايات.
ج- اذا خالفت الأحكام القانونية المنصوص عليها تحت طائلة الحل.
د- اذا كانت قد وقفت بموجب قرار مبرم لم تمر عليه خمس سنوات.
 المادة (38)
1- يقضى بالوقف شهراً على الأقل وسنتين على الأكثر وهو يوجب وقف اعمال الهيئة كافة وان تبدل الاسم واختلف المديرون أو أعضاء الادارة ويحول دون التنازل عن المحل بشرط الاحتفاظ بحقوق الغير ذي النية الحسنة.
2- ويوجب الحل تصفية أموال الهيئة الاعتبارية ، ويفقد المديرون أو أعضاء الادارة وكل مسؤول شخصياً عن الجريمة الأهلية لتأسيس هيئة مماثلة أو ادارتها.
 المادة (39)
يعاقب على كل مخالفة للأحكام السابقة بالحبس من شهر الى ستة أشهر وبغرامة تتراوح بين خمسة دنانير ومائة دينار.
*أحكام عامة**في حساب العقوبات والتدابير الاحترازية* المادة (40)
1- يوم العقوبة أربع وعشرون ساعة ، والشهر ثلاثون يوما ، وما جاوز الشهر حسب من يوم الى مثله وفاقا للتقويم الغريغوري.
2- فيما خلا الحالة التي يحكم بها على الموقوف لمدة أربع وعشرين ساعة يطلق سراحه قبل ظهر اليوم الأخير.
 المادة (41)
تحسب دائماً مدة التوقيف من مدد العقوبات المحكوم بها.
*الفصل الثالث**في الالزامات المدنية*(1) انواع الالزامات المدنية
 المادة (42)
الالزامات التي يمكن للمحكمة أن تحكم بها هي:
1- الرد.
2- العطل والضرر. 
3- المصادرة.
4- النفقات.
 المادة (43)
1- الرد عبارة عن إعادة الحال الى ما كانت عليه قبل الجريمة ، وتحكم المحكمة بالرد من تلقاء نفسها كلما كان الرد في الامكان.
2- تجري الأحكام المدنية على رد ما كان في حيازة الغير.
3- تسري الأحكام المدنية على العطل والضرر ويحكم به بناء على طلب الادعاء الشخصي وفي حالة البراءة يمكن أن يحكم به على المدعي الشخصي بناء على طلب المشتكى عليه.
 المادة (44)
إذا وصل الى حوزة النيابة أي مال من الأموال فيما يتعلق بأية تهمة جزائية فيجوز للنيابة أثناء وجود الدعوى لديها او لأية محكمة نظرت في تلك التهمة أن تصدر إما من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب المدعي بالمال قراراً بتسليم ذلك المال الى الشخص الذي يلوح لها أنه صاحبه ، واذا لم يكن في الاستطاعة معرفة صاحب المال فيجوز إصدار القرار المناسب بشأنه.
 المادة (45)
النفقات التي تتكبدها الخزينة تعود على عاتق الفريق الخاسر:
1- اذا تعدد المحكوم عليهم وجبت النفقات عليهم اقساماً متساوية الا أن يقرر القاضي خلاف ذلك.
2- تبقى جميع النفقات التي لا تفيد الدعوى على عاتق من سببها دون سواها وان لم يكن خاسراً.
3- على أن ما تقدم لا يمس أحكام قانون التجارة الخاصة بدعوى الافلاس.
4- يحكم باعفاء الشاكي او المدعي من النفقات إذا كانت الجريمة التي سببت التحقيق قد وقعت فعلا ولكن التحقيق لم يتمكن من معرفة فاعلها.
5- في حالة وفاة المحكوم عليه أو غيبته أو قصره تحصل النفقات بمعرفة دائرة الاجراء وفاقاً لأحكام قانون الاجراء.
(2) أحكام عامة
 المادة (46)
1- تحصل الالزامات المدنية بالتكافل والتضامن من جميع الأشخاص الذين حكم عليهم من أجل جريمة واحدة.
2- لا يشمل التضامن الجرائم المتلازمة إلا إذا ارتكبت لغرض مشترك.
3- لا يشمل التضامن الالزامات المدنية ما لم يكن المحكوم عليهم من أجل جريمة واحدة قد حوكموا في الدعوي نفسها.
4- يدعى المسؤولون مدنياً الى المحاكمة ويلزمون متضامنين مع فاعل الجريمة بالردود والنفقات المتوجبة للدولة ، ويحكم عليهم بسائر الالزامات المدنية اذا طلب المدعي الشخصي ذلك.
*الفصل الرابع**في سقوط الأحكام الجزائية*أحكام عامة
 المادة (47)
الأسباب التي تسقط الأحكام الجزائية أو تمنع تنفيذها أو تؤجل صدورها هي:
1- وفاة المحكوم عليه.
2- العفو العام.
3- العفو الخاص.
4- صفح الفريق المتضرر.
5- التقادم.
6 -  وقف التنفيذ
7- اعادة الاعتبار ، ويترتب عليها سقوط الحكم القاضي بالادانة في اي جريمة جنائية او جنحية ، ومحو جميع آثاره بالنسبة  للمستقبل بما في ذلك الحرمان من الحقوق وأي آثار جرميه اخرى.
 المادة (48)
ان الأسباب التي تسقط الأحكام الجزائية أو تمنع تنفيذها أو تعلقها لا تأثير لها على الالزامات المدنية التي يجب أن تظل خاضعة للأحكام الحقوقية.
(1) وفاة المحكوم عليه
 المادة (49)
1- تزول جميع النتائج الجزائية للحكم بوفاة المحكوم عليه.
2- تحول الوفاة دون استيفاء الغرامات المحكوم بها والرسوم.
3- لا تأثير للوفاة على المصادرة العينية وعلى اقفال المحل.
(2) العفو العام
المادة (50)
1- يصدر العفو العام عن السلطة التشريعية.
2- يزيل العفو العام حالة الاجرام من أساسها ، ويصدر بالدعوى العمومية قبل اقترانها بحكم وبعد الحكم بها بحيث يسقط كل عقوبة أصلية كانت أم فرعية ولكنه لا يمنع من الحكم للمدعي الشخصي بالالزامات المدنية ولا من انفاذ الحكم الصادربها.
3- لا ترد الغرامات والرسوم المستوفاة والاشياء المصادرة.
(3) العفو الخاص
 المادة (51)
1- يمنح جلالة الملك العفو الخاص بناء على تنسيب مجلس الوزراء مشفوعاً ببيان رأيه.
2- لا يصدر العفو الخاص عمن لم يكن قد حكم عليه حكماً مبرماً.
3- العفو الخاص شخصي ويمكن أن يكون باسقاط العقوبة أو ابدالها أو بتخفيفها كلياً او جزئياً.
(4) صفح الفريق المتضرر
المادة (52)
ان صفح الفريق المجني عليه يوقف الدعوى وتنفيذ العقوبات المحكوم بها والتي لم تكتسب الدرجة القطعية اذا كانت إقامة الدعوى تتوقف على اتخاذ صفة الادعاء الشخصي.
 المادة (53)
1- الصفح لا ينقض ، ولا يعلق على شرط.
2- الصفح عن أحد المحكوم عليهم يشمل الآخرين.
3- لا يعتبر الصفح اذا تعدد المدعون بالحقوق الشخصية ما لم يصدر عنهم جميعهم.
(5) التقادم
 المادة (54)
ان أحكام التقادم المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية تحول دون تنفيذ العقوبات.
المادة (54) مكرره                                     
1 - يجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم في جناية او جنحة بالسجن او الحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة واحدة ان تامر في قرار الحكم بايقاف تنفيذ العقوبة وفقاً للاحكام والشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون اذا رأت من اخلاق المحكوم عليه او  ماضية او سنة او الظروف التي ارتكب فيها الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد بانه لن يعود الى مخالفة القانون ويجب ان تبين في الحكم اسباب ايقاف التنفيذ ويجوز ان تجعل الايقاف شاملا لاية عقوبة تبعية ولجميع الاثار الجنائية الاخرى المترتبة على الحكم.
2 - يصدر الامر بايقاف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدا من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الحكم قطعياً ويجوز الغاؤه في اي من الحالتين التاليتين.
أ - اذا صدر على المحوم عليه خلال هذه المدة حكم بالحبس لمدة تزيد عل شهر واحد عن فعل ارتكبه قبل صدور امر ايقاف التنفيذ او بعد صدوره.
ب - اذا ظهر خلال هذه المدة ان المحكوم عليه كان قد صدر ضده  قبل الامر بايقاف التنفيذ حكم كالمنصوص عليه في البند (أ) من هذه الفقرة ولم تكن المحكمة قد علمت به.
3 - يصدر الحكم بالغاء وقف التنفيذ من المحكمة التي كانت قد قررته بناء على طلب النيابة العامة وتبليغ المحكوم عليه بالحضور واذا كانت العقوبة التي بني عليها الالغاء قد حكم بها بعد ايقاف التنفيذ جاز ان يصدر الحكم بالالغاء من المحكمة التي قضت بهذه العقوبة سواء من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب النيابة.
4 - يترتب على الالغاء تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها وجميع العقوبات التبعية والاثار الجنائية الاخرى التي كان قد اوقف تنفيذها.
5 - اذا انقضت مدة ايقاف التنفيذ ولم يصدر خلالها حكم بالغائه فتسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها ويعتبر الحكم بها كأن لم يكن.
*الباب الثالث**في الجريمة**الفصل الأول**في عنصر الجريمة القانوني*(1) الوصف القانوني
 المادة (55)
1- تكون الجريمة جناية أو جنحة أو مخالفة حسبما يعاقب عليها بعقوبة جنائية أو جنحية أو مخالفة.
2- يعتبر في الوصف القانوني الحد الأعلى للعقوبة الأشد المنصوص عليها قانونا.
 المادة (56)
لا يتغير الوصف القانوني اذا أبدلت العقوبة المنصوص عليها بعقوبة أخف عند الأخذ بالأسباب المخففة.
(2) اجتماع الجرائم المعنوي
المادة (57)
1- اذا كان للفعل عدة أوصاف ذكرت جميعها في الحكم ، فعلى المحكمة ان تحكم بالعقوبة الأشد.
2- على أنه اذا انطبق على الفعل وصف عام ووصف خاص أخذ بالوصف الخاص.
 المادة (58)
1- لا يلاحق الفعل الواحد إلا مرة واحدة.
2- غير أنه اذا تفاقمت نتائج الفعل الجرمية بعد الملاحقة الأولى فأصبح قابلاً لوصف أشد لوحق بهذا الوصف ، وأوقعت العقوبة الأشد دون سواها فاذا كانت العقوبة المقضي بها سابقاً قد نفذت أسقطت من العقوبة الجديدة.
(3) أسباب التبرير
المادة (59)
الفعل المرتكب في ممارسة حق دون اساءة استعماله لا يعد جريمة.
 المادة (60)
1- يعد ممارسة للحق:كل فعل قضت به ضرورة حالية لدفع تعرض غير محق ولا مثار عن النفس أو المال أو نفس الغير أو ماله.
2- يستوي في الحماية الشخص الطبيعي والشخص المعنوي.
3- اذا وقع تجاوز في الدفاع أمكن إعفاء فاعل الجريمة من العقوبة في الشروط المذكورة في المادة (89).
 المادة (61)
لا يعتبر الانسان مسؤولاً جزائياً عن أي فعل اذا كان قد أتى ذلك الفعل في أي من الاحوال التالية:
1- تنفيذا للقانون.
2- إطاعة لأمر صدر اليه من مرجع ذي اختصاص يوجب عليه القانون إطاعته الا اذا كان الأمر غير مشروع.
 المادة (62)
1- لا يعد الفعل الذي يجيزه القانون جريمة.
2- يجيز القانون:
    أ- ضروب التأديب التي ينزلها بالأولاد آباؤهم على نحو ما يبيحه العرف العام.
    ب- أعمال العنف التي تقع أثناء الألعاب الرياضية إذا روعيت قواعد اللعب .
   ج- العمليات الجراحية والعلاجات الطبية المنطبقة على أصول الفن شرط أن تجري برضى العليل أو رضى ممثليه الشرعيين أو في حالات الضرورة الماسة.
الفصل الثانيفي عنصر الجريمة المعنوي( 1 ) النية 
المادة (63)
النية: هي إرادة ارتكاب الجريمة على ما عرفها القانون.
 المادة (64)
تعد الجريمة مقصودة وان تجاوزت النتيجة الجرمية الناشئة عن الفعل قصد الفاعل اذا كان قد توقع حصولها فقبل بالمخاطرة ، ويكون الخطأ اذا نجم الفعل الضار عن الاهمال أو قلة الاحتراز أو عدم مراعاة القوانين والأنظمة.
 المادة (65)
لا عبرة  للنتيجة اذا كان القصد أن يؤدي اليها ارتكاب فعل الا اذا ورد نص صريح على أن نية الوصول الى تلك النتيجة تؤلف عنصراً من عناصر الجرم الذي يتكون كله أو بعضه من ذلك الفعل.
 المادة (66)
اذا وقعت الجريمة على غير الشخص المقصود بها ، عوقب الفاعل كما لو كان اقترف الفعل بحق من كان يقصد.
(2) الدافع
 المادة (67)
1- الدافع: هو العلة التي تحمل الفاعل على الفعل ، أو الغاية القصوى التي يتوخاها.
2- لا يكون الدافع عنصراً من عناصر التجريم الا في الأحوال التي عينها القانون.
*الفصل الثالث**في عنصر الجريمة المادي*(1) الشروع
 المادة (68)
الشروع: هو البدء في تنفيذ فعل من الأفعال الظاهرة المؤدية الى ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة ، فاذا لم يتمكن الفاعل من اتمام الأفعال اللازمة لحصول تلك الجناية أو الجنحة لحيلولة أسباب لا دخل لارادته فيها عوقب على الوجه الآتي الا اذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك:
1- الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة من سبع سنوات الى عشرين سنة اذا كانت عقوبة الجناية التي شرع فيها تستلزم الاعدام ، وخمس سنوات من ذات العقوبة على الأقل اذا كانت العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال المؤبد.
2- ان يحط من أية عقوبة أخرى مؤقتة من النصف الى الثلثين.
 المادة (69)
لا يعتبر شروعا في جريمة مجرد العزم على ارتكابها ولا الأعمال التحضيرية ، وكل من شرع في فعل ورجع باختياره عن أفعال الجرم الاجرائية لا يعاقب إلا على الفعل أو الأفعال التي اقترفها اذا كانت تشكل في حد ذاتها جريمة.
 المادة (70)
اذا كانت الأفعال اللازمة لاتمام الجريمة قد تمت ولكن لحيلولة أسباب مانعة لا دخل لارادة فاعلها فيها لم تتم الجريمة المقصودة ، عوقب على الوجه التالي:
1- الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة من عشر سنوات الى عشرين سنة اذا كانت عقوبة الجناية التي شرع فيها تستلزم الاعدام ، وسبع سنوات الى عشرين سنة من ذات العقوبة اذا كانت العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال المؤبد.
2- أن ينزل من أية عقوبة أخرى من الثلث الى النصف.
3- تخفض العقوبات المذكورة في هذه  المادة حتي الثلثين اذا عدل الفاعل بمحض ارادته دون اتمام الجريمة التي اعتزمها.
 المادة (71)
1-لا يعاقب على الشروع في الجنحة الا في الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون صراحة.
2- اذا نص القانون على عقوبة الشروع في الجنحة تكون العقوبة بما لا يزيد على نصف الحد الاعلى للعقوبة المقررة للجريمة فيما لو تمت فعلاً ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
(2) اجتماع العقوبات
 المادة (72)
1- اذا ثبتت عدة جنايات أو جنح قضي بعقوبة لكل جريمة ونفذت العقوبة الأشد دون سواها.
2- على أنه يمكن الجمع بين العقوبات المحكوم بها بحيث لا يزيد مجموع العقوبات المؤقتة على أقصى العقوبة المعينة للجريمة الأشد الا بمقدار نصفها.
3- اذا لم يكن قد قضي بادغام العقوبات المحكوم بها أو بجمعها أحيل الامر على المحكمة لتفصله.
4- تجمع العقوبات التكديرية حتماً.
(3) العلنية
 المادة (73)
تعد وسائل للعلنية:
1- الأعمال والحركات اذا حصلت في محل عام أو مكان مباح للجمهور أو معرض للأنظار أو حصلت في مكان ليس من المحال المذكورة غير أنها جرت على صورة يستطيع معها أن يشاهدها أي شخص موجود في المحال المذكورة.
2- الكلام أو الصراخ سواء جهر بهما أو نقلا بالوسائل الآلية بحيث يسمعها في كلا الحالين من لا دخل له في الفعل. 
3- الكتابة والرسوم والصور اليدوية والشمسية والأفلام والشارات والتصاوير على اختلافها اذا عرضت في محل عام أو مكان مباح للجمهور ، أو معرض للأنظار أو بيعت أو عرضت للبيع أو وزعت على أكثر من شخص.
*الباب الرابع**في المسؤولية**القسم الاول**في الاشخاص المسؤولين**الفصل الأول**في فاعل الجريمة* المادة (74)
1- لا يحكم على أحد بعقوبة ما لم يكن قد أقدم على الفعل عن وعي وإرادة.
2- تعتبر الهيئات المعنوية باستثناء الدوائر الحكومية والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة الرسمية مسؤولة جزائياً عن 
الجرائم التي يرتكبها مديروها او ممثلوها او وكلاؤها باسمها او لحسابها.
3- لا يحكم على الأشخاص المعنويين الا بالغرامة والمصادرة. واذا كان القانون ينص على عقوبة أصلية غير الغرامة
استعيض بالغرامة عن العقوبة المذكورة وأنزلت بالاشخاص المعنويين في الحدود المعينة في المواد من 22 الى 24.
*الفصل الثاني**في الاشتراك الجرمي*(1) الفاعل
 المادة (75)
فاعل الجريمة هو من أبرز الى حيز الوجود العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة أو ساهم مباشرة في تنفيذها.
 المادة (76)
اذا ارتكب عدة أشخاص متحدين جناية أو جنحة ، أو كانت الجناية أو الجنحة تتكون من عدة أفعال فأتى كل واحد منهم فعلا أو أكثر من الأفعال المكونة لها وذلك بقصد حصول تلك الجناية أو الجنحة اعتبروا جميعهم شركاء فيها وعوقب كل واحد منهم بالعقوبة المعينة لها في القانون ، كما لو كان فاعلاً مستقلا لها.
 المادة (77)
الشريكان في الجريمة المقترفة بالكلام المنقول بالوسائل الآلية على ما ورد في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (73) أو في الجريمة المقترفة بأحدى الوسائل المذكورة في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة نفسها هما صاحب الكلام أو الكتابة والناشر إلاأن يثبت الأول أن النشر تم دون رضاه.
 المادة (78)
عندما تقترف الجريمة بواسطة الصحف يعد ناشراً مدير الصحيفة المسؤول ، فاذا لم يكن من مدير ، فالمحرر أو رئيس تحرير الصحيفة.
 المادة (79)
1- مفاعيل  الاسباب المادية التي من شأنها تشديد العقوبة او تخفيضها او الاعفاء منها تسري على كل من الشركاء في الجريمة والمتدخلين فيها والمحرضين على ارتكابها.
2- وتسري عليهم أيضاً مفاعيل الظروف المشددة الشخصية أو المزدوجة التي سببت اقتراف الجريمة.
(2) المحرض والمتدخل
 المادة (80)
1-أ- يعد محرضاً من حمل او حاول ان يحمل شخصاً آخر على ارتكاب جريمة باعطائه نقوداً او بتقديم هدية له أو بالتأثير عليه بالتهديد او بالحيلة والخديعة او بصرف النقود  او باساءة الاستعمال في حكم الوظيفة.
ب- ان تبعة المحرض مستقلة عن تبعة المحرض على ارتكاب الجريمة.
2- يعد متدخلاً في جناية أو جنحة.
أ- من ساعد على وقوع جريمة بارشاداته الخادمة لوقوعها.
ب- من أعطى الفاعل سلاحاً أو أدوات أو أي شيء آخر مما يساعد على ايقاع الجريمة.
ج- من كان موجوداً في المكان الذي ارتكب فيه الجرم بقصد ارهاب المقاومين أو تقوية تصميم الفاعل الأصلي أو ضمان ارتكاب الجرم المقصود.
د- من ساعد الفاعل على الأفعال التي هيأت الجريمة أو سهلتها أو أتمت ارتكابها.
هـ- من كان متفقاً مع الفاعل أو المتدخلين قبل ارتكاب الجريمة وساهم في اخفاء معالمها أو تخبئة أو تصريف الأشياء الحاصلة بارتكابها جميعها أو بعضها أو إخفاء شخص أو أكثر من الذين اشتركوا فيها عن وجه العدالة.
و- من كان عالماً بسيرة الأشرار الجنائية الذين دأبهم قطع الطرق وارتكاب أعمال العنف ضد أمن الدولة أو السلامة العامة ، أو ضد الاشخاص أو الممتلكات وقدم لهم طعاماً أو مأوى أو مخبأ او مكاناً للاجتماع.
 المادة (81)
يعاقب المحرض أو المتدخل:
1- أ- بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من خمس عشرة سنة الى عشرين سنة اذا كانت عقوبة الفاعل الاعدام.
ب- بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقته من سبع سنوات الى خمس عشرة سنة اذا كانت عقوبة الفاعل الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال
المؤبد 
2- في الحالات الأخرى ، يعاقب المحرض والمتدخل بعقوبة الفاعل بعد أن تخفض مدتها من السدس الى الثلث.
3- اذا لم يفض التحريض على ارتكاب جناية او جنحة الى نتيجة خفضت العقوبة المبينة في الفقرتين السابقتين من هذه المادةالى ثلثها.
 المادة (82)
التحريض على ارتكاب مخالفة والتدخل فيها لا يستلزم العقاب.
 المادة (83)
فيما خلا الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (هـ) من المادة (80) من هذا القانون من أقدم وهو عالم بالأمر على 
إخفاء الأشياء الداخلة في ملكية الغير التي نزعت أو اختلست أو حصل عليها بارتكاب جناية أو جنحة ، عوقب 
بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تتجاوز الخمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (84)
1- فيما خلا الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (هـ) و(و) من المادة (80) من أقدم على إخفاء شخص يعرف أنه اقترف جناية  أو ساعده على التواري عن وجه العدالة عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين.
2- يعفى من العقوبة أصول الجناة المخبئين وفروعهم وأزواجهم وزوجاتهم وأشقاؤهم وشقيقاتهم.
*القسم الثاني**في موانع العقاب**الفصل الأول**الجهل بالقانون والوقائع* المادة (85)
لا يعتبر جهل القانون عذراً لمن يرتكب أي جرم.
 المادة (86)
1- لا يعاقب كفاعل أو محرض أو متدخل كل من أقدم على الفعل في جريمة مقصودة بعامل غلط مادي واقع على أحد العناصر المكونة للجريمة.
2- اذا وقع الغلط على أحد الظروف المشددة لا يكون المجرم مسؤولاً عن هذا الظرف.
 المادة (87)
يكون الغلط الواقع على فعل مؤلف لجريمة غير مقصودة مانعاً للعقاب اذا لم ينتج عن خطأ الفاعل.
*الفصل الثاني**في القوة القاهرة*(1) القوة الغالبة والاكراه المعنوي
المادة (88)
لا عقاب على من أقدم على ارتكاب جرم مكرهاً تحت طائلة التهديد وكان يتوقع حين ارتكابه ذلك الجرم ضمن 
دائرة المعقول الموت العاجل ، أو أي ضرر بليغ يؤدي الى تشويه أو تعطيل أي عضو من أعضائه بصورة مستديمة فيما لو امتنع عن ارتكاب الجرم المكره على اقترافه وتستثنى من ذلك جرائم القتل ، كما يشترط أن لا يكون فاعل الجريمة قد عرض نفسه لهذا الاكراه بمحض ارادته أو لم يستطع الى دفعه سبيلاً.
(2) حالة الضرورة
 المادة (89)
لا يعاقب الفاعل على فعل ألجأته الضرورة الى أن يدفع به في الحال عن نفسه أو غيره أو عن ملكه أو ملك غيره ، خطراً جسيماً محدقا لم يتسبب هو فيه قصدا شرط ان يكون الفعل متناسباً والخطر.
 المادة (90)
لا يعتبر في حالة الضرورة من وجب عليه قانوناً أن يتعرض للخطر.
*الفصل الثالث**في انتفاء المسؤولية وفي المسؤولية الناقصة*(1) الجنون
المادة (91)
يفترض في كل إنسان بأنه سليم العقل أو بأنه كان سليم العقل حين ارتكاب الجريمة حتى يثبت العكس.
 المادة (92)
1- يعفى من العقاب كل من ارتكب فعلاً أو تركاً اذا كان حين ارتكابه اياه عاجزاً عن ادراك كنه أفعاله أو عاجزاً عن العلم بأنه محظور عليه ارتكاب ذلك الفعل أو الترك بسبب اختلال في عقله.
2- كل من أعفي من العقاب بمقتضى الفقرة السابقة يحجز في مستشفى الأمراض العقلية الى أن يثبت بتقرير لجنة طبية شفاؤه وأنه لم يعد خطراً على السلامة العامة.
(2) السكر والتسمم بالمخدرات
 المادة (93)
لا عقاب على من يكون فاقد الشعور أو الاختيار في عمله وقت ارتكاب الفعل لغيبوبة ناشئة عن الكحول أو عقاقير مخدرة أياً كان نوعها اذا أخذها من دون رضاه او على غير علم منه بها.
الفصل الرابعفي السن المادة (94)
مع مراعاة ما جاء في قانون إصلاح الأحداث:
1- لا يلاحق جزائياً كل من لم يتم التاسعة من عمره.
2- ويعفى من المسؤولية الجزائية كل من لم يتم الثانية عشرة من  عمره ، إلا إذا ثبت أنه كان في مقدوره عند ارتكابه الفعل أن يعلم انه لا يجوز له أن يأتي ذلك الفعل.
القسم الثالثالاعفاء من العقوبة والأسباب المخففة والمشددة لهاالفصل الاولفي الاعذار (1) الاعذار المحلة
 المادة (95)
لا عذر على جريمة إلا في الحالات التي عينها القانون.
 المادة (96)
إن العذر المحل يعفي المجرم من كل عقاب على أنه يجوز أن تنزل به عند الاقتضاء تدابير الاحتراز كالكفالة الاحتياطية مثلاً.
(2) الأعذار المخففة
 المادة (97)
عندما ينص القانون على عذر مخفف:
1- إذا كان الفعل جناية توجب الاعدام  أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او الاعتقال المؤبد حولت العقوبة الى الحبس سنة على الأقل.
2- وإذا كان الفعل يؤلف احدى الجنايات الأخرى كان الحبس من ستة أشهر الى سنتين.
3- واذا كان الفعل جنحة فلا تتجاوز العقوبة الحبس ستة أشهر أو الغرامة خمسة وعشرين ديناراً.
 المادة (98)
يستفيد من العذر المخفف فاعل الجريمة الذي أقدم عليها بسورة غضب شديد ناتج عن عمل غير محق وعلى جانب من الخطورة أتاه المجني عليه.
الفصل الثانيفي الأسباب المخففة المادة (99)
اذا وجدت في قضية أسباب مخففة قضت المحكمة:
1- بدلاً من الاعدام بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من عشر سنين الى عشرين سنة.
2- بدلاً من الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة بالاشغال المؤقته مدة لا تقل عن ثماني سنوات وبدلا ًمن الاعتقال المؤبد بالاعتقال المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن ثماني سنوات.
3- ولها أن تخفض كل عقوبة جنائية أخرى الى النصف.
4- ولها أيضاً ما خلا حالة التكرار ، أن تخفض أية عقوبة لا يتجاوز حدها الأدنى ثلاث سنوات الى الحبس سنة على الأقل.
 المادة (100)
1- اذا أخذت المحكمة بالأسباب المخففة لمصلحة من ارتكب جنحة ، فلها أن تخفض العقوبة الى حدها الأدنى المبين في  المادتين  (21 و 22 ) على الأقل.
2- ولها أن تحول الحبس الى غرامة أو أن تحول - فيما خلا حالة التكرار - العقوبة الجنحية الى عقوبة المخالفة.
3- يجب أن يكون القرار المانح للأسباب المخففة معللاً تعليلاً وافياً سواء في الجنايات أو الجنح.
*الفصل الثالث**في التكرار* المادة (101)
من حكم عليه بأحدى العقوبات الجنائية حكماً مبرماً ثم ارتكب في أثناء مدة عقوبته او في خلال عشر سنوات بعد أن قضاهاأو بعد سقوطها عنه بأحدى الأسباب القانونية - جريمة تستلزم عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقته او الاعتقال المؤقت - حكم  عليه مدة لا  تتجاوز ضعفي العقوبة التي تستلزمها جريمته الثانية على أن لا يتجاوز هذا التضعيف عشرين سنه.
 المادة (102)
من حكم عليه بالحبس حكماً مبرماً ثم ارتكب قبل إنفاذ هذه العقوبة فيه أو في أثناء مدة عقوبته أو في خلال ثلاث سنوات بعد ان قضاها او بعد سقوطها عنه بأحد الأسباب القانونية - جنحة مماثلة للجنحة الأولى - حكم عليه بمدة لا تتجاوز ضعفي العقوبة التي تستلزمها جريمته الثانية ، على أن لا يتجاوز هذا التضعيف خمس سنوات.
 المادة (103)
تعتبر السرقة والاحتيال وخيانة الأمانة والتزوير جنحاً مماثلة في التكرار ، وكذلك يعتبر السب والقدح والذم جرائم مماثلة.
 المادة (104)
لا يعتبر الحكم السابق أساساً للتكرار ما لم يكن صادراً من المحاكم العدلية.
أحكام تشمل الفصول السابقة المادة (105)
تسري أحكام الأسباب المشددة أو المخففة للعقوبة على الترتيب التالي:
1- الأسباب المشددة المادية.
2- الأعذار.
3- الأسباب المشددة الشخصية.
4- الأسباب المخففة.
 المادة (106)
تعين المحكمة في الحكم مفعول كل من الأسباب المشددة أو المخفضة  على العقوبة المقضي بها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الكتاب الثاني**الجرائم**الباب الاول**في الجرائم التي تقع على أمن الدولة*لمادة (107)
المؤامرة هي كل اتفاق تم بين شخصين أو أكثر على ارتكاب جريمة بوسائل معينة.
 المادة (108)
يعتبر الاعتداء على أمن الدولة تاماً سواء أكان الفعل المؤلف للجريمة تاماً أو ناقصاً أو مشروعاً فيه.
 المادة (109)
1- يعفى من العقوبة من اشترك في مؤامرة على أمن الدولة وأخبر السلطة بها قبل البدء بأي فعل مهيء للتنفيذ.
2- اذا ارتكب فعل كهذا أو بدء به لا يكون العذر إلا مخففاً.
3- يستفيد من العذر المخفف ، المتهم الذي أخبر السلطة بمؤامرة أو بجريمة أخرى على أمن الدولة قبل إتمامها أو إتاح القبض - ولو بعد مباشرة الملاحقات - على المتهمين الآخرين أو على الذين  يعرف مختبأهم.
4- لا تطبق أحكام هذه المادة على المحرض.
*الفصل الاول**في الجرائم التي تقع على أمن الدولة الخارجي*(1) الخيانة
 المادة (110)
1- كل أردني حمل السلاح ضد الدولة في صفوف العدو عوقب بالاعدام.
2- كل أردني - وان لم ينتم الى جيش معاد - أقدم في زمن الحرب على عمل عدواني ضد الدولة عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
3- كل أردني تجند بأية صفة كانت في جيش معاد ، ولم ينفصل عنه  قبل أي عمل عدواني ضد الدولة عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة 
المؤقتة وان يكن قد اكتسب بتجنده الجنسية الأجنبية.
 المادة (111)
كل اردني دس الدسائس لدى دولة أجنبية أو اتصل بها ليدفعها الى العدوان ضد الدولة أو ليوفر الوسائل الى ذلك عوقب بالأشغال
الشاقة المؤبدة واذا أفضى عمله الى نتيجة عوقب بالاعدام.
 المادة (112)
كل اردني دس الدسائس لدى العدو أو اتصل به ليعاونه بأي وجه كان على فوز قواته على الدولة عوقب بالاعدام.
 المادة (113)
1- يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل اردني أقدم بأية وسيلة كانت بقصد شل الدفاع الوطني على الاضرار بالمنشآت والمصانع  والبواخر والمركبات الهوائية والأدوات والذخائر والأرزاق وسبل المواصلات وبصورة عامة بأي شيء ذي طابع عسكري أو معد لاستعمال الجيش أو القوات التابعة له.
2- يحكم بالاعدام اذا حدث الفعل زمن الحرب أو عند توقع نشوبها أو أفضى إلى تلف نفس.
 المادة (114)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة خمس سنوات على الأقل كل اردني حاول بأعمال أو خطب أو كتابات أو بغير ذلك  أن يقتطع جزءاً من الأراضي الأردنية ليضمها الى دولة أجنبية أو أن يملكها حقاً أو امتيازاً خاصاً بالدولة الاردنية.
 المادة (115)
1- كل اردني قدم سكناً أو طعاماً أو لباساً لجندي من جنود الأعداء أو لجاسوس للاستكشاف وهو على بينة من أمره أو ساعده على الهرب عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
2- كل أردني سهل الفرار لأسير حرب أو أحد رعايا العدو المعتقلين عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
 المادة (116)
تفرض العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة اذا وقع الفعل على دولة تربطها بالمملكة معاهدة تحالف ضد عدو مشترك.
 المادة (117)
ينزل منزلةالأردنيين بالمعنى المقصود في المواد (111 - 116 ) الأجانب الذين لهم في المملكة محل إقامة أو سكن فعلي.
(2) الجرائم الماسة بالقانون الدولي
 المادة (118)
يعاقب بالاعتقال المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات:
1- من خرق التدابير التي اتخذتها الدولة للمحافظة على حيادها في الحرب.
2- من أقدم على أعمال أو كتابات  أو خطب لم تجزها الحكومة فعرض المملكة لخطر أعمال عدائية او عكر صلاتها بدولة أجنبية أو عرض الأردنيين لأعمال ثأرية تقع عليهم أو على أموالهم.
 المادة (119)
كل من نظم أو هيأ أو ساعد في المملكة أية محاولة لقلب دستور دولة أجنبية موالية أو تغيير النظام القائم فيها بالقوة يعاقب بالاعتقال المؤقت.
 المادة (120)
من جند في المملكة دون موافقة الحكومة جنوداً للقتال لمصلحة دولة أجنبية عوقب بالاعتقال المؤقت واذا كانت الدولة الاجنبية عدوة فتكون العقوبة الاعدام.
 المادة (121)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز السنتين وبغرامة لا تتجاوز العشرين ديناراً على كل تحريض يقع في المملكة أو يقوم به اردني بأحدى الوسائل المذكورة في المادة (118) لحمل جنود دولة  أجنبية موالية من جنود البر أو البحر أو الجو على الفرار أو العصيان.
 المادة (122)
يعاقب  بالعقوبات نفسها المبينة في المادة السابقة بناء على شكوى الفريق المتضرر من أجل الجرائم التالية ، اذا ارتكبت دون مبرر كاف:
1- تحقير دولة أجنبية أو جيشها أو علمها او شعارها الوطني علانية.
2- القدح أو الذم أو التحقير الواقع علانية على رئيس دولة أجنبية أو وزرائها أو ممثليها السياسيين في المملكة لا يجوزإثبات الفعل الذي كان موضوع الذم.
 المادة (123)
لا تطبق أحكام المواد (119 - 122 ) إلا إذا كان في قوانين الدولة ذات الشأن أو في الاتفاق المعقود معها أحكام مماثلة.
(3) التجسس
 المادة (124)
الغيت بمقتضى المادة (17) من قانون حماية اسرار وئائق الدولة رقم (50) لسنة 1971 المنشور في الصفحة 
رقم 1164 من العدد 2315 من الجريدة الرسمية الصادرة بتاريخ 1/8/1971 .
 المادة (125)
الغيت بمقتضى المادة (17) من قانون حماية اسرار وئائق الدولة رقم (50) لسنة 1971 المنشور في الصفحة 
رقم 1164 من العدد 2315 من الجريدة الرسمية الصادرة بتاريخ 1/8/1971 .
 المادة (126)
الغيت بمقتضى المادة (17) من قانون حماية اسرار وئائق الدولة رقم (50) لسنة 1971 المنشور في الصفحة 
رقم 1164 من العدد 2315 من الجريدة الرسمية الصادرة بتاريخ 1/8/1971 .
(4) الاتصال بالعدو لمقاصد غير مشروعة
 المادة (127)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين وبغرامة لا تنقص عن ماية دينار كل أردني ، وكل شخص ساكن في المملكة أقدم أو حاول أن يقدم مباشرة أو بواسطة شخص مستعار على صفقة تجارية أو أية صفقة شراء أو بيع أو مقايضة مع أحد رعايا العدو. أو مع شخص ساكن بلاد العدو.
 المادة (128)
يستحق العقاب الوارد في المادة السابقة من ذكر فيها من الأشخاص إذا ساهموا في قرض أو اكتتاب لمنفعة دولة معادية أوسهل اعمالها المالية بوسيلة من الوسائل.
 المادة (129)
من أخفى او اختلس أموال دولة معادية أو أموال أحد رعاياها المعهود بها الى حارس عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة دينار أو بكلتا العقوبتين.
(5) النيل من هيبة الدولة ومن الشعور القومي
 المادة (130)
من قام في المملكة زمن الحرب أو عند توقع نشوبها بدعاية ترمي الى إضعاف الشعور القومي أو إيقاظ النعرات العنصرية أو  المذهبية  عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
 المادة (131)
1- يستحق العقوبة المبينة في المادة السابقة من أذاع في المملكة في الأحوال عينها أنباء يعرف أنها كاذبة أو مبالغ فيها من  شأنها أن توهن نفسية الأمة.
2- اذا كان الفاعل قد أذاع هذه الأنباء وهو يعتقد صحتها  ، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر.
 المادة (132)
1-كل اردني يذيع في الخارج وهو على بينة من الأمر أنباء كاذبة أو مبالغ فيها من شأنها أن تنال من هيبة الدولة 
أو مكانتها ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تنقص عن ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
2- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة واحدة اذا كان ما ذكر موجهاً ضد جلالة الملك أو ولي العهد أو أحد أوصياء العرش.
(6) جرائم المتعهدين
 المادة (133)
1- من لم ينفذ في زمن الحرب أو عند توقع نشوبها جميع الموجبات التي يفرضها عليه عقد تعهد أو استصناع أو 
تقديم خدمات تتعلق بالدفاع الوطني ومصالح الدولة العامه أو تموين الأهلين فيها ، يعاقب بالاعتقال الموقت 
وبغرامة تتراوح من خمسين ديناراً الى مائتي دينار.
2- اذا كان عدم التنفيذ ناجماً عن خطأ غير مقصود عوقب الفاعل بالحبس فضلاً عن الغرامة المعينة في الفقرة السابقة.
3- يخفض نصف العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة اذا كان التنفيذ قد تأخر فقط.
4- وتفرض هذه العقوبات بفوارقها السابقة على أي شخص آخر كان سبباً في عدم تنفيذ العقد أو في تأخير تنفيذه.
 المادة (134)
كل غش يقترف في الأحوال نفسها بشأن العقود المشار إليها في المادة السابقة يعاقب عليه بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة  تتراوح من ماية دينار حتي مائتي دينار اردني.
*الفصل الثاني**في الجرائم الواقعة على أمن الدولة الداخلي*(1) الجنايات الواقعة على الدستور
 المادة (135)
1- كل من اعتدى على حياة جلالة الملك أو حريته ، يعاقب بالاعدام.
2- كل من اعتدى على جلالة الملك اعتداء لا يهدد حياته، يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة 0
3- يعاقب بالعقوبات نفسها اذا كان الاعتداء على جلالة الملكة أو ولي العهد أو أحد أوصياء العرش.
 المادة (136)
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من يعمل على تغيير دستور الدولة بطرق غير مشروعة.
 المادة (137)
1- كل فعل يقترف بقصد إثارة عصيان مسلح ضد السلطات القائمة بموجب الدستور يعاقب عليه بالاعدام.
2- اذا نشب العصيان ، عوقب المحرض وسائر العصاة بالاعدام.
 المادة (138)
الاعتداء الذي يقصد منه منع السلطات القائمة من ممارسة وظائفها المستمدة من الدستور ، يعاقب عليه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
 المادة (139)
يعاقب على المؤامرة التي تستهدف ارتكاب أي جرم من الجرائم المذكورة في مواد هذا الفصل بالعقوبة ذاتها المفروضة بموجبها على ارتكاب الجرم نفسه.
(2) اغتصاب سلطة سياسية أو مدنية أو قيادة عسكرية
 المادة (140)
يعاقب بالاعتقال الموقت سبع سنوات على الأقل:
1- من اغتصب سلطة سياسية أو مدنية أو قيادة عسكرية.
2- من احتفظ خلافاً لأمر الحكومة بسلطة مدنية أو قيادة عسكرية.
3- كل قائد عسكري أبقى جنده محتشداً بعد أن صدر الأمر بتسريحه أو  بتفريقه.
 المادة (141)
يعاقب بالاعتقال الموقت مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ، من أقدم دون رضى السلطة على تأليف فصائل مسلحة من الجند أو على قيد العساكر أو تجنيدهم أو على تجهيزهم أو مدهم بالأسلحة والذخائر.
(3) الفتنة
 المادة (142)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة مؤبداً على الاعتداء الذي يستهدف اما إثارة الحرب الأهلية أو الاقتتال الطائفي بتسليح الأردنيين أو بحملهم على التسلح بعضهم ضد البعض الآخر ، واما بالحض على التقتيل والنهب في محلة أو محلات  ويقضى بالاعدام إذا تم الاعتداء.
 المادة (143)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة مؤبداً من رأس عصابات مسلحة أو تولى فيها وظيفة أو قيادة أياً كان نوعها ، إما بقصد اجتياح مدينة أو محلة أو بعض أملاك الدولة أو أملاك جماعة من الأهلين ، وإما بقصد مهاجمة او مقاومة القوة العاملة ضد مرتكبي هذه الجنايات.
 المادة (144)
1- يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة المشتركون في عصابات مسلحة الفت بقصد ارتكاب إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين.
2- غير أنه يعفى من العقوبة من لم يتول منهم في العصابة وظيفة أو خدمة ولم يوقف في أماكن الفتنة واستسلم بسلاحه دون مقاومة وقبل صدور أي حكم.
 المادة (145)
من أقدم بقصد اقتراف أو تسهيل إحدى جنايات الفتنة المذكورة أو أية جناية اخرى ضد الدولة على صنع او اقتناء او حيازة المواد المتفجرة أو الملتهبة والمنتجات السامة أو المحرقة أو الأجزاء ، التي تستعمل في تركيبها او صنعها ، يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقته فضلا عن العقوبات الأشد التي يستحقها المتدخلون في تلك الجنايات اذا اقترفت او شرع فيها او بقيت ناقصة.
 المادة (146)
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة على المؤامرة بقصد ارتكاب احدى الجنايات المذكورة في المواد السابقة.
(4) الارهاب
 المادة147-
1-يقصد بالإرهاب : استخدام العنف بأي وسيلة كانت أو التهديد باستخدامه ، أياً كانت بواعثه وأغراضه ، يقع تنفيذاً لمشروع اجرامي فردي أو جماعي يهدف الى تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر إذا كان من شأن ذلك إلقاء الرعب بين الناس وترويعهم أو تعريض حياتهم للخطر أو الحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو المرافق والأملاك العامة أو الأملاك الخاصة أو المرافق الدولية او البعثات الدبلوماسية أو باحتلال أي منها أو الاستيلاء عليها 
أو تعريض الموارد الوطنية للخطر او ارغام أي حكومة او أي منظمة دولية او اقليمية على القيام بأي عمل او الامتناع عنه .
2-يعد من جرائم الإرهاب الاعمال المصرفية المشبوهة المتعلقة بايداع الاموال او بتحويلها الى أي جهة لها علاقة بنشاط إرهابي وفي هذه الحالة 
تطبق الإجراءات التالية :
أ-منع التصرف بهذه الاموال وذلك بقرار من المدعي العام إلى حين استكمال إجراءات التحقيق بشأنها .
ب-قيام المدعي العام بالتنسيق والتعاون مع البنك المركزي وأي جهة ذات علاقة ، محلية كانت أو دولية ، بالتحقيق في القضية وإذا ثبت له أن لتلك العملية المصرفية علاقة بنشاط إرهابي فيتم إحالة القضية إلى المحكمة المختصة .
ج-يعاقب من يرتكب هذه الجريمة بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة  ويعاقب الإداري المسؤول في البنك أو المؤسسة المالية الذي أجرى العملية وهو عالم   بذلك بالحبس ، وتتم مصادرة الأموال التي تم التحفظ عليها . 
 المادة (148)
1- المؤامرة التي يقصد منها ارتكاب عمل أو أعمال إرهابية ، يعاقب عليها بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
2- كل عمل إرهابي يستوجب الأشغال الشاقة لخمس سنوات على الأقل.
3-ويقضى بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة إذا نتج عن الفعل ما يلي :-
أ-الحاق الضرر ، ولو جزئياً ، في بناية عامة أو خاصة أو مؤسسة صناعية أو سفينة أو طائرة أو أي وسيلة نقل أو أي منشآت أخرى .
ب-تعطيل سبل الاتصالات وأنظمة الحاسوب أو اختراق شبكاتها أو التشويش عليها أو تعطيل وسائط النقل أو الحاق الضرر بها كلياً أو جزئياً.
4-ويقضى بعقوبة الإعدام في أي من الحالات التالية :-
أ-إذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت انسان .
ب-إذا أفضى الفعل إلى هدم بناء بصورة كلية أو جزئية وكان فيه شخص أو أكثر .
ج-إذا تم ارتكاب الفعل باستخدام المواد المتفجرة أو الملتهبة أو المنتجات السامة أو المحرقة أو الوبائية أو الجرثومية أو الكيميائية أو الاشعاعية .
5-يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من صنع أو احرز أو نقل او باع او سلم ، عن علم منه ، أي مادة مفرقعة أو أي مادة من المواد المذكورة في البند (ج) من الفقرة (4) من هذه المادة أو أي من مكونات هذه المواد بقصد استعمالها في تنفيذ أعمال إرهابية أو لتمكين شخص آخر من استعمالها لتلك الغاية.
المادة149-
1-يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من أقدم على أي عمل من شأنه تقويض نظام الحكم السياسي في المملكة أو التحريض على مناهضته وكل من أقدم على أي عمل فردي أو جماعي بقصد تغيير كيان الدولة الاقتصادي أو الاجتماعي أو أوضاع المجتمع الاساسية .
2-يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة كل من احتجز شخصاً أو احتفظ به رهينة بقصد ابتزاز أي جهة رسمية أو خاصة  بأي صورة كانت أو اجبارها على القيام بأي عمل معين أو الامتناع عنه ، وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة إذا أدى هذا العمل إلى ايذاء 
أحد وبالإعدام إذا أدى إلى موت احد .
3-يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من تسلل أو حاول التسلل من وإلى أراضي المملكة أو ساعد على ذلك ، وكان يحمل مواد متفجرة او ملتهبة او سامة او محرقة او وبائية او جرثومية او كيميائية او اشعاعية .
(5) الجرائم التي تنال من الوحدة الوطنية أو تعكر الصفاء بين عناصر الأمة
 المادة (150)
كل كتابة وكل خطاب أو عمل يقصد منه أو ينتج عنه إثارة النعرات المذهبية أو العنصرية أو الحض على النزاع بين الطوائف ومختلف عناصر الأمة يعاقب عليه بالحبس مدة ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (151)
1- يتعرض للعقوبات نفسها كل شخص ينتمي الى جمعية أنشئت للغاية المشار اليها في المادة السابقة.
2- ولا ينقص الحبس عن سنة واحدة والغرامة عن عشرة دنانير اذا كان  الشخص المذكور يتولى وظيفة عملية في الجمعية.
3- وفي كل الاحوال يحكم بحل الجمعية ومصادرة أملاكها.
(6) النيل من مكانة الدولة المالية 
 المادة (152)
من أذاع بأحدى الوسائل المذكورة في الفقرتين الثانية والثالثة ان المادة (73) وقائع ملفقة أو مزاعم كاذبة لاحداث التدني في أوراق النقد الوطنية أو لزعزعة الثقة في متانة نقد الدولة وسنداتها وجميع الاسناد ذات العلاقة بالثقة المالية العامة يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة دينار.
 المادة (153)
يستحق العقوبات المبينة في المادة السابقة ، كل شخص تذرع بالوسائل عينها لحض الجمهور:
أ- إما على سحب الأموال المودعة في المصارف والصناديق العامة.
ب- أوعلى بيع سندات الدولة وغيرها من السندات العامة أو على الامساك عن شرائها.
*الباب الثاني**في الجرائم الواقعة على السلامة العامة**الفصل الأول*في الأسلحة والذخائر 
(1) التعاريف
 المادة (154)
1- تعد العصابات والتجمهرات والاجتماعات غير المشروعة مسلحة بالمعنى المقصود في هذا القانون اذا كان شخص أو أكثر من الأشخاص الذين تتألف منهم حاملين أسلحة ظاهرة أو مخفية.
2- على أنه إذا كان بعضهم يحمل أسلحة غير ظاهرة فلا يؤخذ هذا الأمر على سائر الأشخاص إذا كانوا على جهل به.
 المادة (155)
1- يعد سلاحاً لأجل تطبيق المادة السابقة الأسلحة النارية وكل أداة أو آلة قاطعة أو ثاقبة أو راضه وكل أداة خطرة على السلامة العامة.
2- ان سكاكين الجيب العادية التي يزيد نصلها عن عشرة سنتيمترات تعتبر سلاحا بحسب المعنى المحدد لها في 
هذا الفصل إلا اذا كانت في الأصل مخصصة لاستعمالها في مهنة أو صناعة أو حرفة  يمارسها او يتعاطاها حاملها أو للاستعمال البيتي ، وكان يحملها بغية استعمالها في تلك الحرفة أو المهنة أو الصناعة أو للاستعمال البيتي.وتشمل لفظة ( السكين ) كل آلة غير المدية ذات نصل سواء أكانت منتهية برأس حاد أم لم تكن.
(2) حمل الأسلحة والذخائر وحيازتها دون إجازة
 المادة (156)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة أقصاها عشرة دنانير كل من حمل خارج منزله سلاحاً ممنوعاً من الأسلحة المبينة في المادة السابقة.
*الفصل الثاني**في جمعيات الأِشرار والجمعيات غير المشروعة*(1) جمعيات الأشرار
 المادة (157)
1- إذا أقدم شخصان أو أكثر على تأليف جمعية أو عقدا اتفاقاً بقصد ارتكاب الجنايات على الناس أو الأموال يعاقبون بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة ولا تنقص هذه العقوبة عن سبع سنوات إذا كانت غاية المجرمين الاعتداء على حياة الغير.
2- غير أنه يعفى من العقوبة من باح بقصد الجمعية أو الاتفاق وأفضى بما لديه من المعلومات عن سائر المجرمين.
 المادة (158)
1- كل جماعة من ثلاثة أشخاص أو أكثر يجوبون الطرق العامة والأرياف على شكل عصابات مسلحة بقصد سلب المارة والتعدي على الأشخاص أو الأموال أو ارتكاب أي عمل آخر من أعمال اللصوصية ، يعاقبون بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لاتقل عن سبع سنوات.
2- ويقضى عليهم بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا اقترفوا أحد الأفعال السابق ذكرها.
3- ويحكم بالاعدام على من أقدم منهم تنفيذاً للجناية على القتل أو أنزل بالمجني عليهم التعذيب والأعمال البربرية.
(2) الجمعيات غير المشروعة
 المادة (159)
تعد جمعية غير مشروعة:
1- كل جماعة من الناس مسجلة كانت أو غير مسجلة ، تحرض أو تشجع بنظامها أو بما تقوم به من الدعاية على ارتكاب أي فعل من الأفعال غير المشروعة التالية:
أ- قلب دستور المملكة بالثورة أو التخريب.
ب- قلب الحكومة القائمة في المملكة بموجب الدستور باستعمال القوة والعنف.
ج- تخريب أو أتلاف أموال الحكومة الأردنية في المملكة.
2- كل جماعة من الناس يقضي عليها القانون تبليغ نظامها الى الحكومة وتخلفت عن ذلك أو استمرت على عقد 
اجتماعاتها بعد انحلالها بمقتضى القانون المذكور  وتشمل هذه الفقرة أيضاً كل فرع أو مركز أو لجنة أو هيئة او شعبة لجمعية غير مشروعة وكل مؤسسة او مدرسة تديرها جمعية غير مشروعة أو تدار تحت سلطتها.
 المادة (160)
كل من انتسب لعضوية جمعية غير مشروعة أو أشغل وظيفة أو منصباً في مثل هذه الجمعية او قام بمهمة معتمد أو مندوب لها ، يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة في الحالات المذكورة في الفقرة (1) من المادة السابقة ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين في الحالات المذكورة في الفقرة (2) من المادة ذاتها.
 المادة (161)
كل من شجع غيره بالخطابة أو الكتابة ، أو بأية وسيلة أخرى على القيام بأي فعل من الأفعال التي تعتبر غير مشروعة بمقتضى
المادة (159) من هذا القانون يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين.
 المادة (162)
كل من دفع تبرعات أو اشتراكات أو إعانات لجمعية غير مشروعة أو جمع تبرعات أو اشتراكات او إعانات لحساب مثل هذه الجمعية  ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر.
 المادة (163)
كل من طبع او نشر او باع او عرض للبيع او أرسل بالبريد كتاباً او نشرة او كراساً او اعلاناً او بياناً او منشوراً او جريدة لجمعية غير مشروعة او لمنفعتها ، او صادرة منها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
*الفصل الثالث**في التجمهر غير المشروع وغير ذلك من الجرائم المخلة بالأمن العام*المادة (164)
1- اذا تجمهر سبعة أشخاص فأكثر بقصد ارتكاب جرم ، او كانوا مجتمعين بقصد تحقيق غاية مشتركة فيما بينهم ،وتصرفوا تصرفا من شأنه ان يحمل من في ذلك الجوار على أن يتوقعوا - ضمن دائرة المعقول - أنهم سيخلون 
بالأمن العام او أنهم بتجمهرهم هذا يستفزون بدون ضرورة أو سبب معقول أشخاصاً  آخرين للاخلال بالأمن العام اعتبر تجمهرهم هذا تجمهراً غير مشروع.
2- اذا شرع المتجمهرون تجمهرا غير مشروع في تحقيق الغاية التي اجتمعوا من أجلها للاخلال بالأمن العام بصورة مرعبة للأهالي أطلق على هذا التجمهر ( شغب ).
 المادة (165)
1- كل من اشترك في تجمهر غير مشروع ، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين ديناراً أو بكلتا العقوبتين معا.
2- من اشترك في شغب عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين دينارًا أو بكلتا العقوبتين معاً.
 المادة (166)
يعفى من العقوبة المفروضة في المادة (165) الذين ينصرفون قبل إنذار ممثلي السلطة او الضابطة العدلية او 
يمتثلون في الحال لانذارها دون ان يستعملوا سلاحاً او يرتكبوا أية جناية او جنحة.
 المادة (167)
1- إذا تجمهر الناس على الصورة المبينة في المادة (164) أنذرهم  بالتفرق أحد ممثلي السلطة الادارية ، او 
قائد الشرطة، او قائد المنطقة او أي ضابط من ضباط الشرطة والدرك نفخاً بالبوق او الصفارة او بأية وسيلة أخرى من هذا النوع او باطلاق مسدس تنبعث منه إشارة ضوئية 
2- إذا استمر المجتمعون في التجمهر بقصد إحداث الشغب بعد إشعارهم بالوسائط المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة او 
بعد صدور الأمر اليهم بالتفرق بمدة معقولة او حال المتجمهرون بالقوة  دون تفرقهم جاز لاي من المذكورين في 
الفقرة السابقة ، وللشرطة او أي أشخاص يقومون بمساعدة أي منهما أن يتخذ كل ما يلزم من التدابير لتفريق الذين ظلوا متجمهرين على النحو المذكور او للقبض على أي منهم وإن أبدى أحد منهم مقاومة جاز لأي شخص ممن تقدم ذكرهم أن يستعمل القوة الضرورية ضمن الحد المعقول للتغلب على مقاومته.
 المادة (168)
1- اذا لم يتفرق المجتمعون بغير القوة كانت العقوبة الحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين.
2- من استعمل السلاح منهم يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر حتى ثلاث سنوات فضلاً عن أية عقوبة أشد قد يستحقها.
*الباب الثالث**في الجرائم التي تقع على الادارة العامة**أحكام عامة* المادة (169)
يعد موظفاً بالمعنى المقصود في هذا الباب كل موظف عمومي في السلك الاداري او القضائي ، وكل ضابط من 
ضباط السلطة المدنية او العسكرية او فرد من أفرادها ، وكل عامل او مستخدم في الدولة او في إدارة عامة.
*الفصل الأول**في الجرائم المخلة بواجبات الوظيفة*(1) الرشوة
المادة (170)
كل موظف وكل شخص ندب الى خدمة عامة سواء بالانتخاب او بالتعيين وكل شخص كلف بمهمة رسمية كالمحكم  والخبير  والسنديك طلب او قبل لنفسه او لغيره هدية او وعداً او اية منفعة اخرى ليقوم بعمل حق بحكم وظيفته عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين وبغرامة تعادل قيمة ما طلب او قبل من نقد او عين.
 المادة (171)
1- كل شخص من الاشخاص المذكورين في المادة السابقة طلب او قبل لنفسه او لغيره هدية أو وعدا او اية منفعة 
اخرى ليعمل عملاً غير حق او ليمنع عن عمل كان يجب ان يقوم به بحكم وظيفته ، عوقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة تعادل قيمة ما طلب او قبل من نقد او عين.
2- يعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها المحامي اذا ارتكب هذه الأفعال.
 المادة (172)
1- يعاقب الراشي أيضاً بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين.
2- يعفى الراشي والمتدخل من العقوبة إذا باحا بالأمر للسلطات المختصة او اعترفا به قبل إحالة القضية الى المحكمة.
 المادة (173)
من عرض على شخص من الأشخاص الوارد ذكرهم في المادة (170) هدية او منفعة أخرى او وعده بها ليعمل 
عملاً غير حق او ليمتنع عن عمل كان يجب أن يقوم به عوقب - إذا لم يلاق العرض او الوعد قبولاً - بالحبس لا أقل من ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى مائتي دينار.
(2) الاختلاس واستثمار الوظيفة
المادة (174)
1- كل موظف عمومي ادخل في ذمته ما وكل اليه بحكم الوظيفة امر ادارته او جبايته او حفظه من نقود واشياء 
اخرى للدولة او لاحد الناس عوقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة تعادل قيمة ما اختلس.
2-كل من اختلس اموالاً تعود لخزائن او صناديق البنوك او مؤسسات الاقراض المتخصصة او الشركات المساهمة العامة وكان من الاشخاص العاملين فيها ( كل منهم في المؤسسة التي يعمل بها ) عوقب بالعقوبة المقررة في الفقرة السابقة.
3- اذا وقع الفعل المبين في الفقرتين السابقتين بتزوير الشيكات او السندات او بدس كتابات غير صحيحة في 
القيود او الدفاتر او السجلات او بتحريف او حذف او اتلاف الحسابات او الاوراق وغيرها من الصكوك وبصورة عامة بأية حيلة ترمي الى منع اكتشاف الاختلاس عوقب الفاعل بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات وبغرامة تعادل قيمة ما اختلس.
4- يعاقب الشريك او المتدخل تبعياً بالعقوبة ذاتها.
 المادة (175)
من وكل اليه بيع او شراء او ادارة اموال منقولة او غير منقولة لحساب الدولة او لحساب ادارة عامة ، فاقترف غشاً في احد هذه الاعمال او خالف الاحكام التي تسري عليها اما لجر مغنم ذاتي و مراعاة لفريق او اضراراً بالفريق الآخر او اضراراً  بالادارة العامة عوقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة تعادل قيمة الضرر الناجم.
 المادة (176)
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى سنتين وبغرامة أقلها عشرة دنانير :
1- كل موظف حصل على منفعة شخصية من إحدى معاملات الادارة التي ينتمي اليها سواء أفعل ذلك مباشرة او على يد شخص مستعار او باللجوء الى صكوك صورية.
2- ممثلو الادارة  وضباط الشرطة والدرك وسائر متولي الشرطة العامة إذا أقدموا جهاراً او باللجوء الى صكوك 
صورية مباشرة او على يد شخص مستعار على الاتجار في المنطقة التي يمارسون فيها السلطة بالحبوب وسائر 
الحاجات ذات الضرورة الأولية غير ما أنتجته أملاكهم.
 المادة (177)
1- يخفض نصف العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة (174) اذا كان  الضرر الحاصل والنفع الذي توخاه الفاعل زهيدين او إذا عوض عن الضرر تعويضاً تاماً قبل إحالة القضية على المحكمة.
2- واذا حصل الرد والتعويض أثناء المحاكمة وقبل أي حكم في الأساس ولو غير مبرم خفض من العقوبة ربعها.
3- في جميع الجرائم السابقة والواردة في هذا الفصل اذا اخذت المحكمة بأسباب التخفيف التقديرية فلا يجوز لها تخفيض العقوبة الى اقل من النصف.
(3) التعدي على الحرية
 المادة (178)
كل موظف أوقف او حبس شخصاً في غير الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنة.
 المادة (179)
اذا قبل - مديرو وحراس السجون او المعاهد التأديبية او الاصلاحيات وكل من اضطلع بصلاحيتهم من الموظفين 
- شخصاً دون مذكرة قضائية او قرار قضائي او استبقوه الى أبعد من الأجل المحدد ، يعاقبون بالحبس من شهر الى سنة.
 المادة (180)
إن الموظفين السابق ذكرهم وضباط الشرطة والدرك وافرادهما وأي من الموظفين الاداريين الذين يرفضون او 
يؤخرون إحضار شخص موقوف او سجين أمام المحكمة او القاضي ذي الصلاحية الذي يطلب اليهم ذلك ، يعاقبون 
بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (181)
1- كل موظف يدخل بصفة كونه موظفاً مسكن أحد الناس او ملحقات مسكنه في غير الأحوال التي يجيزها القانون
 ، يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى ثلاث سنين وبغرامة من عشرين ديناراً الى مائة دينار.
2- وإذا انضم الى فعله هذا تحري المكان او أي عمل تعسفي آخر فلا تنقص العقوبة عن ستة أشهر.
3- واذا ارتكب الموظف الفعل السابق ذكره دون أن يراعي الأصول التي يفرضها القانون يعاقب بالحبس من شهر 
الى سنة وبغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى عشرين ديناراً.
4- وكل موظف يدخل بصفة كونه موظفاً محلاً من المحال الخصوصية كبيوت لتجارة المختصة بأحاد الناس 
ومحال إدارتهم في غيرالحالات التي يجيزها القانون او دون ان يراعي الاصول التي يفرضها القانون يعاقب 
بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
(4) إساءة استعمال السلطة والاخلال بواجبات الوظيفة
 المادة (182)
1- كل موظف يستعمل سلطة وظيفته مباشرة او بطريق غير مباشر ليعوق او يؤخر تنفيذ أحكام القوانين ، او الانظمة
 المعمول بها او جباية الرسوم والضرائب المقررة قانونا او تنفيذ قرار قضائي او أي أمر صادر عن سلطة ذات صلاحية 
يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنتين.
2- اذا لم يكن الذي استعمل سلطته او نفوذه موظفاً عاماً ، يعاقب بالحبس من اسبوع الى سنة.
 المادة (183)
1- كل موظف تهاون بلا سبب مشروع في القيام بواجبات وظيفته وتنفيذ أوامر آمره المستند فيها الى الاحكام 
القانونية يعاقب بالغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً او بالحبس من اسبوع واحد الى ثلاثة أشهر.
2- اذا لحق ضرر بمصالح الدولة من جراء هذا الاهمال عوقب ذلك الموظف بالحبس من شهر واحد الى سنة وضمن قيمة هذا الضرر 0
 المادة (184)
كل ضابط او فرد من أفراد الشرطة او الدرك امتنع عن تلبية طلب قانوني صادر من السلطة القضائية او الادارية ، 
يعاقب بالحبس من اسبوع الى سنة او بالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً او بكلتا العقوبتين معاً.
*الفصل الثاني**في الجرائم الواقعة على السلطة العامة*(1) مقاومة الموظفين
 المادة (185)
1- من هاجم او قاوم بالعنف موظفاً يعمل على تنفيذ القوانين اوالأنظمة المعمول بها او جباية الرسوم او الضرائب 
المقررة قانوناً او تنفيذ حكم او أمر قضائي او أي أمر صادر من سلطة ذات صلاحية يعاقب بالحبس لا أقل من سنة 
اذا كان مسلحاً وبالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين الى سنة اذا كان أعزل من السلاح.
2- وتضاعف العقوبة إذا كان الفاعلون ثلاثة فأكثر.
 المادة (186)
كل مقاومة فعلية كانت أم سلبية توقف عملاً مشروعاً يقوم به أحد الاشخاص الذين وصفتهم المادة السابقة ، يعاقب 
عليها بالحبس من شهر الى ستة أشهر او بالغرامة من مائة دينار الى ثلاثمائة دينار.
(2) اعمال الشدة
 المادة (187)
1- من ضرب موظفاً او اعتدى عليه بفعل مؤثر آخر او عامله بالعنف والشدة او هدده او شهر السلاح عليه أثناء 
ممارسته وظيفته او من اجل ما اجراه بحكم الوظيفة ، يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى سنتين.
2-أ- واذا وقع الفعل على رئيس مجلس الوزراء او احد اعضاء المجلس او على قاض كانت العقوبة من سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات 
ب- واذا وقع الفعل على احد افراد القوات المسلحة او الامن العام او المخابرات العامة او الدفاع المدني اثناء 
تأديته لوظيفته او بسبب ما اجراه بحكمها كانت العقوبة من سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات 0
3- تشدد العقوبة المفروضة في الفقرتين السابقتين بأن يضم عليهما من الثلث الى النصف اذا اقترفت أعمال العنف  عمداً او اقترفها أكثر من واحد او نجم عنها جرح او مرض.
4- إذا كانت أعمال العنف او الجرح او المرض تستوجب لخطورتها عقوبة اشد من العقوبات المنصوص عنها 
بالفقرات السابقة ضم الى العقوبة التي يستحقها الفاعل بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون من الثلث الى النصف.
*(3) في الذم والقدح والتحقير* المادة (188)
1- الذم: هو إسناد مادة معينة الى شخص - ولو في معرض الشك والاستفهام - من شأنها ان تنال من شرفه وكرامته او تعرضه الى بغض الناس واحتقارهم سواء أكانت تلك المادة جريمة تستلزم العقاب ام لا.
2- القدح: هو الاعتداء على كرامة الغير او شرفه او اعتباره - ولو في معرض الشك والاستفهام - من دون بيان مادة معينة.
3- وإذا لم يذكر عند ارتكاب جرائم الذم والقدح إسم المعتدى عليه صريحاً أو كانت الاسنادات الواقعة مبهمة ، 
ولكنه كانت هنالك قرائن لا يبقى معها تردد في نسبة تلك الاسنادات الى المعتدى عليه وفي تعيين ماهيتها ، وجب 
عندئذ أن ينظر الى مرتكب فعل الذم او القدح كأنه ذكر اسم المعتدى عليه وكأن الذم او القدح كان صريحاً من حيث الماهية.
 المادة (189)
لكي يستلزم الذم او القدح العقاب ، يشترط فيه أن يقع على صورة من الصور الآتية:
1- الذم او القدح الوجاهي ، ويشترط أن يقع:
    أ- في مجلس بمواجهة المعتدى عليه.
    ب- في مكان يمكن لاشخاص آخرين أن يسمعوه ، قل عددهم او كثر.
2- الذم او القدح الغيابي ، وشرطه أن يقع أثناء الاجتماع بأشخاص كثيرين مجتمعين او منفردين.
3- الذم او القدح الخطي ، وشرطه أن يقع:
    أ- بما ينشر ويذاع بين الناس او بما يوزع على فئة منهم من الكتابات او الرسوم او الصور الاستهزائية او مسودات الرسوم ( الرسوم قبل ان تزين وتصنع ).
    ب- بما يرسل الى المعتدى عليه من المكاتيب المفتوحة ( غير المغلقة ) وبطاقات البريد.
4- الذم او القدح بواسطة المطبوعات وشرطه ان يقع: 
    أ- بواسطة الجرائد والصحف اليومية  او الموقوتة.
    ب- بأي نوع كان  من المطبوعات  ووسائط النشر.
 المادة (190)
التحقير: هو كل تحقير او سباب - غير الذم والقدح  - يوجه الى المعتدى عليه وجهاُ لوجه بالكلام او الحركات او 
بكتابة او رسم لم يجعلا علنيين او بمخابرة برقية او هاتفية او بمعاملة غليظة.
 المادة (191)
يعاقب على الذم بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين اذا كان موجهاً الى مجلس الامة او أحد أعضائه أثناء عمله او 
بسبب ما أجراه بحكم عمله او الى احدى الهيئات الرسمية او المحاكم او الادارات العامة او الجيش او الى أي 
موظف أثناء قيامه بوظيفته او بسبب ما أجراه بحكمها.
 المادة (192)
1- اذا طلب الذام أن يسمح له باثبات صحة ما عزاه الى الموظف المعتدى عليه ، فلا يجاب الى طلبه إلا ان 
يكون ما عزاه متعلقا بواجبات وظيفة ذلك الموظف او يكون جريمة تستلزم العقاب قانوناً.
2- فاذا كان الذم يتعلق بواجبات الوظيفة فقط وثبتت صحته فيبرأ الذام ، وإلا فيحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة للذم.
3- واذا كان موضوع الذم جريمة وجرت ملاحقة ذلك الموظف بها وثبت أن الذام قد عزا ذلك وهو يعلم براءة 
الموظف المذكور انقلب الذم افتراء ووجب عندئذ العمل بأحكام المواد القانونية المختصة بالافتراء
 المادة (193)
يعاقب على القدح بالحبس من شهر الى ستة أشهر او بغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً اذا كان موجهاً الى من ذكروا في المادة (191).
 المادة (194)
اذا طلب القادح أن يسمح له باثبات صحة ما عزاه الى الموظف المعتدى عليه فلا يجاب الى طلبه إلا أن يكون ما 
عزاه متعلقاً بواجبات ذلك الموظف ويقف موقف الذام وذلك بتحويل عبارات القدح الى شكل مادة مخصوصة 
وعندئذ يعامل معاملة الذام.
المادة195-
1- يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات كل من :- 
أ-ثبتت جرأته بإطالة اللسان على جلالة الملك .
ب-أرسل رسالة خطية أو شفوية أو إلكترونية أو أي صورة أو رسم هزلي إلى جلالة الملك أو قام بوضع تلك الرسالة أو الصورة أو الرسم بشكل
 يؤدي إلى المس بكرامة جلالته أو يفيد بذلك وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا حمل غيره على القيام بأي من تلك الأفعال .
ج-اذاع بأي وسيلة كانت ما تم ذكره في البند (ب) من الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة ونشره بين الناس 
د-تقوّل أو افترى على جلالة الملك بقول أو فعل لم يصدر عنه أو عمل على إذاعته ونشره بين الناس .
2- يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة  إذا كان ما ورد فيها  موجهاً ضد جلالة الملكة أو ولي العهد أو أحد أوصياء  العرش أو أحد أعضاء هيئة النيابة .
 المادة (196)
يعاقب على التحقير:
1- بالحبس من شهر الى ستة اشهر او بغرامة من خمسين دينار الى مائة دينار او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين معاً ، اذا
كان موجها الى موظف أثناء قيامه بوظيفته او من أجل ما أجراه بحكم الوظيفة 0
2- واذا كان الموظف المعتدى عليه بالتحقير أثناء قيامه بوظيفته او من أجل ما أجراه بحكم الوظيفة ممن يمارسون السلطة العامة كانت العقوبة من ثلاثة اشهر الى سنة.
3- واذا وقع التحقير بالكلام او الحركات التهديدية على قاض في منصة القضاء كانت العقوبة من ستة أشهر الى سنتين.
 المادة (197)
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات ، كل من مزق او حقر العلم او الشعار الوطني او علم الجامعة العربية علانية.
 المادة (198)
ايفاء للغاية المقصودة من هذا القسم ، ان نشر أية مادة تكون ذماً او قدحاً يعتبر نشراً غير مشروع الا:
1- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح صحيحاً ويعود نشره بالفائدة على المصلحة العامة.
2- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح مستثنى من المؤاخذة بناء على أحد الأسباب الآتية:
    أ- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح قد نشر من قبل الحكومة او مجلس الأمة او في  مستند او محضر رسمي ، او
    ب- إذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح قد نشر بحق شخص تابع للانضباط العسكري او لانضباط الشرطة او الدرك  وكان يتعلق  بسلوكه كشخص تابع لذلك الانضباط ووقع النشر من شخص ذي سلطة عليه فيما يتعلق بسلوكه ذاك الى شخص آخر له عليه تلك  السلطة نفسها ، او
    ج- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح قد نشر أثناء اجراءات قضائية من قبل شخص اشترك في تلك الاجراءات 
كقاض او محام او  شاهد او فريق في الدعوى ، او
    د- إذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح هو في الواقع بيان صحيح لأي أمر قيل او جرى او أذيع في مجلس الأمة ، او
    هـ- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح هو في الواقع بيان صحيح عن أي شيء او أمر قيل او جرى او أبرز أثناء 
إجراءات قضائية متخذة  امام أية محكمة بشرط ان لا تكون المحكمة قد حظرت نشر ما ذكر او المحاكمة التي تمت فيها تلك الاجراءات تمت صورة سرية ، أو
    و- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح هو نسخه او صورة او خلاصة صحيحة عن مادة سبق نشرها وكان نشر ذلك الموضوع مستثنى من الموآخذة بمقتضى احكام هذه المادة.
3- اذا كان النشر مستثنى من المؤآخذة فسيان في ذلك - ايفاء للغاية المقصودة من هذا القسم - أكان الأمر 
الذى وقع نشره صحيحاً او غير صحيح او كان النشر قد جرى بسلامة نية أم خلاف ذلك. 
ويشترط في ذلك ان لا تعفي أحكام هذه المادة أي شخص من العقوبة التي يكون معرضاً لها بموجب احكام أي فصل آخر من هذا القانون او أحكام أي تشريع آخر.
 المادة (199)
يكون نشر الموضوع المكون للذم ، والقدح مستثنى من المؤاخذة بشرط وقوعه بسلامة نية اذا كانت العلاقة الموجودة بين الناشر وصاحب المصلحة بالنشر من شأنها ان تجعل الناشر إزاء واجب قانوني يقضي عليه بنشر ذلك الموضوع لصاحب المصلحة بالنشر او اذا كان للناشر مصلحة شخصية مشروعة في نشره ذلك الموضوع على هذا الوجه ، بشرط ان لا يتجاوز حد النشر وكيفيته ،القدر المعقول الذي تتطلبه المناسبة.
(4) تمزيق الاعلانات الرسمية
 المادة (200)
1- كل من مزق او شوه او أتلف قصداً إعلاناً او مستنداً ألصق او على وشك الالصاق على بناية او مكان عام تنفيذاً  لأحكام أي تشريع او بأمر شخص موظف في الخدمة العامة ، يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير.
2- اذا ارتكب الفعل ازدراء بالسلطة او احتجاجاً على أحد أعمالها كان عقابه الحبس من اسبوع الى شهر واحد.
(5) انتحال الصفات أو الوظائف
 المادة (201)
1- من أقدم علانية ودون حق على ارتداء كسوة رسمية او ارتدى ما  هو مخصص لرتبة فوق رتبته ، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة.
2- كل من تقلد علانية ودون حق وساماً او شارة او زياً او أوسمة او شارات الدولة ، يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسين دينارا.
3- كل أردني تقلد علانية دون حق او بغير إذن جلالة الملك وساما أجنبيا ، يعاقب كذلك بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرة دنانير.
 المادة (202)
1- يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة كل من:
 أ- انتحل شخصية موظف في الخدمة العامة مدنية كانت او عسكرية في مناسبة كان فيها ذلك الموظف مكلفاً بالقيام بفعل او بالحضور الى مكان بحكم وظيفته ، او
ب- تظاهر دون حق بأنه موظف في الخدمة العامة مدنية كانت او عسكرية وادعى بأن من حقه أن يقوم بأي فعل 
من الأفعال او أن يحضر الى مكان من الأمكنة لأجل القيام بأي فعل بحكم وظيفته.
2- ويعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين اذا اقترف أياً من الأفعال المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين وهو مرتد في اثناء العمل زياً او شارة خاصين بالموظفين.
(6) فك الأختام ونزع الأوراق والوثائق
المادة (203)
1- من أقدم قصداً على فض ختم وضع بأمر السلطة العامة او من المحكمة او إحدى دوائرها لحفظ محل او نقود او أشياء او أوراق
تتعلق بأية مصلحة كانت او أزاله او صيره عديم الجدوى ، عوقب بالحبس من أسبوع الى سنة.
2- وإذا وقع الفعل مقترناً بأعمال العنف فلا يكون الحبس أقل من ثلاثة شهور.
3- ويعاقب المتجاسر على السرقة بفض الختم وإزالته بالجزاء المعين لمن يجسر على السرقة بكسر أقفال باب 
المحل المحفوظ والمقفل ، و اذا كان السارق الموظف المسؤول عوقب بنفس العقوبة.
 المادة (204)
1- من أخذ او نزع او أتلف إتلافاً تاماً او جزئياً أوراقاً او وثائق أودعت خزائن المحفوظات او دواوين المحاكم او المستودعات العامة او سلمت الى وديع عام بصفته هذه ، عوقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات.
2- وإذا اقترف الفعل بواسطة فك الأختام او الخلع او التسلق او بواسطة أعمال العنف على الأشخاص ، كانت العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
 المادة (205)
يستحق العقوبات المبينة في المادة السابقة بما اشتملت عليه من فوارق ، من أحرق او أتلف وإن جزئياً سجلات او مسودات او أصول الصكوك الخاصة بالسلطة العامة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة (206)
1- يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة كل من علم باتفاق جنائي لارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (135 و136
و 137 و 138 و142 و 143 و 145 و 148 ) من هذا القانون ولم يخبر السلطة العامة بوجه السرعة المعقولة.
2- لا يسري حكم هذه المادة على زوج أي شخص له يد في تلك المؤامرة ولا على أي من أصوله او فروعه.
 المادة (207)
1- كل موظف مكلف بالبحث عن الجرائم او ملاحقتها ، أهمل او أرجأ الاخبار عن جريمة اتصلت بعلمه ، عوقب بالحبس من اسبوع
الى سنة او بالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى عشرين ديناراً.
2- كل موظف أهمل او أرجأ إعلام السلطة ذات الصلاحية عن جناية او جنحة عرف بها أثناء قيامه بالوظيفة او في معرض قيامه بها عوقب بالحبس من أسبوع الى ثلاثة أشهر او بالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى عشرين ديناراً.
3- كل من قام حال مزاولته إحدى المهن الصحية باسعاف شخص يبدو أنه وقعت عليه جناية او جنحة ولم يخبر بها السلطة ذات الصلاحية عوقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الثانية.
4- تستثنى من كل ذلك الجرائم التي تتوقف ملاحقتها على الشكوى.
أنتزاع الإقرار والمعلومات 
المادة208-
1-من سام شخصاً أي نوع من انواع التعذيب التي لا يجيزها القانون بقصد الحصول على اقرار بجريمة او على معلومات بشأنها عوقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات 
2-لغايات هذه المادة يقصد بالتعذيب  أي عمل ينتج عنه الم او عذاب شديد جسدياً كان ام عقلياً يلحق عمداً 
بشخص ما بقصد الحصول منه او من شخص آخر على معلومات او على اعتراف او معاقبته على عمل ارتكبه او يشتبه في انه ارتكبه هو او غيره او تخويف هذا الشخص او  ارغامه هو او غيره ، او عندما يلحق بالشخص مثل هذا الالم او العذاب لاي سبب يقوم على التمييز اياً كان نوعه ، او يحرض عليه او يوافق عليه  او يسكت عنه موظف رسمي او أي شخص يتصرف بصفته الرسمية .
3-واذا افضى هذا التعذيب الى مرض او جرح بليغ كانت العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
4-على الرغم مما ورد في المادتين (54) مكرر و (100) من هذا القانون  لا يجوز للمحكمة وقف تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها في الجرائم الواردة في هذه المادة كما لا يجوز لها الاخذ بالاسباب المخففة .
*(3) اختلاف الجرائم والافتراء* المادة (209)
من أخبر السلطة القضائية  او أية سلطة يجب عليها إبلاغ السلطة القضائية عن جريمة يعرف أنها لم ترتكب ، ومن كان سبباً في مباشرة تحقيق تمهيدي او قضائي باختلاقه أدلة مادية على جريمة كهذه ، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين.
 المادة (210)
1- من قدم شكاية او إخباراً كتابياً الى السلطة القضائية او أية سلطة يجب عليها إبلاغ السلطة القضائية ، فعزا الى أحد الناس جنحة او  مخالفة وهو يعرف براءته منها او اختلق عليه أدلة مادية تدل على وقوع مثل هذا الجرم 
عوقب بحسب أهمية ذلك الاسناد بالحبس من أسبوع الى ثلاث سنوات.
2- وإذا كان الفعل المعزو يؤلف جناية ، عوقب المفتري بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
 المادة (211)
إذا رجع المخبر عن اخباره او المفتري عن افترائه قبل أية ملاحقة ، يحكم عليه بسدس العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين ، وإن كان رجوعه عما عزاه او اعترافه باختلاق الأدلة المادية بعد الملاحقات القانونية ، حط عنه ثلثا العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين.
(4) الهوية الكاذبة
المادة (212)
من استسماه قاض او ضابط من الشرطة او الدرك او أي موظف من الضابطة العدلية فذكر إسماً او صفة ليست له ، او أدى افادة كاذبة عن هويته او محل إقامته او سكنه او عن هوية ومحل إقامة وسكن غيره عوقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على شهر او بغرامة من دينار الى عشرة دنانير.
 المادة (213)
من انتحل إسم غيره في تحقيق قضائي او محاكمة قضائية عوقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة.
(5) شهادة الزور
 المادة (214)
1- من شهد زوراً أمام سلطة قضائية او مأمور له أو هيئة لها صلاحية استماع الشهود محلفين او أنكر الحقيقة او كتم بعض او كل ما يعرفه من وقائع القضية التي يسأل عنها ، سواء أكان الشخص الذي أدى الشهادة شاهدا مقبول الشهادة أم لم يكن ، او كانت شهادته قد قبلت في تلك الاجراءات أم لم تقبل يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات.
2- وإذا وقع منه هذا الفعل في أثناء تحقيق جناية او محاكمتها ، حكم عليه بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة  وإذا نجم عن 
الشهادة الكاذبة حكم بالاعدام او بعقوبة مؤبدة فلا تنقص عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة عن عشر سنوات.
3- وإن وقعت الشهادة من دون أن يحلف الشاهد اليمين ، خفض نصف العقوبة.
 المادة (215)
يعفى من العقوبة:
1- الشاهد الذي أدى الشهادة أثناء تحقيق جزائي إذا رجع عن الافادة الكاذبة قبل أن يختم التحقيق ويقدم في حقه إخبار.
2- الشاهد الذي شهد في أية محاكمة اذا رجع عن شهادته الكاذبة قبل أي حكم في أساس الدعوى ولو غير مبرم.
 المادة (216)
1- يعفى من العقوبة:
أ- الشاهد الذي يحتمل أن يتعرض - إذا قال الحقيقة - لضرر فاحش له مساس بحريته او شرفه او يعرض لهذا الضرر الفاحش زوجه ولو طالقاً ، او أحد أصوله او فروعه او إخوته او إخوانه او أصهاره من الدرجات ذاتها.
ب- الشخص الذي أفضى أمام المحكمة باسمه وكنيته وشهرته ولم يكن من الواجب استماعه كشاهد او كان من 
الواجب أن ينبه الى أن له أن يمتنع عن أداء الشهادة إذا شاء.
2- وفي الحالتين السابقتين إذا عرضت شهادة الزور شخصاً آخر لملاحقة  قانونية او لحكم خفضت العقوبة من النصف الى الثلثين.
 المادة (217)
اخفض نصف العقوبة عن الشخص الذي أديت شهادة الزور بتحريض منه إذا كان الشاهد يعرضه حتماً ، لو قال 
الحقيقة او يعرض أحد اقاربه لضرر كالذي أوضحته الفقرة الاولى من المادة السابقة.
(6) التقرير الكاذب والترجمة الكاذبة
 المادة (218)
1- إن الخبير الذي تعينه السلطة القضائية في دعوى حقوقية او جزائية ويجزم بأمر مناف للحقيقة او يؤوله تأويلا ًغير صحيح على علمه بحقيقته يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات ، ويمنع من ان يكون خبيراً فيما بعد.
2- ويحكم بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة إذا كانت مهمة الخبير تتعلق بقضية جنائية.
 المادة (219)
يتعرض لعقوبات المادة السابقة بما اشتملت عليه من فوارق ، المترجم الذي يترجم قصداً ترجمة غير صحيحة في قضية حقوقية او جزائية.
 المادة (220)
تطبق على الخبير والترجمان أحكام المادة (216).
*(7) اليمين الكاذبة*
 المادة (221)
1- من حلف - بصفة كونه مدعياً أم مدعى عليه - اليمين الكاذبة في دعوى حقوقية عوقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً.
2- ويعفى من العقوبة اذا رجع الى الحقيقة قبل أن يبت في الدعوى التي كانت موضوع اليمين بحكم ولو لم يكن مبرماً.
(8) الأعمال التي تعرقل سير العدالة
المادة (222)
كل من أخفى أو أتلف قصداً وثيقة او مستنداً او أي شيء آخر مهما كان نوعه او شوهه لدرجة تجعله غير مقروء او تجعل معرفة حقيقته غير ممكنة ، وهو يعلم انه ضروري في أية إجراءات قضائية قاصداً بعمله هذا ان يحول دون استعماله في معرض البينة ، يعاقب بالحبس حتى سنة واحدة او بالغرامة حتى خمسين ديناراً او بكلتا العقوبتين.
 المادة (223)
كل من وجه التماساً الى قاض كتابة أم مشافهة محاولاً بذلك أن يؤثر بوجه غير مشروع في نتيجة إجراءات قضائية عوقب بالحبس لمدة لا تتجاوز الشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير او بكلتا العقوبتين.
 المادة (224)
كل من نشر اخباراً او  معلومات او انتقادات من شأنها ان تؤثر على اي قاض او شاهد او تمنع أي شخص من 
الافضاء بما لديه من المعلومات لأولي الأمر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسين ديناراً.
(9) ما يحظر نشره
 المادة (225)
يعاقب بالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسة وعشرين ديناراً من ينشر:
1- وثيقة من وثائق التحقيق الجنائي او الجنحي قبل تلاوتها في جلسة علنية.
2- محاكمات الجلسات السرية.
3- المحاكمات في دعوى السب.
4- كل محاكمة منعت المحكمة نشرها.
 المادة (226)
يعاقب بالحبس حتى ثلاثة أشهر او بغرامة حتى عشرة دنانير او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين من يقدم علانية على فتح 
اكتتابات او الاعلان عنها بأية وسيلة من وسائل النشر للتعويض عما قضت به محكمة جزائية من غرامات او رسوم او عطل وضرر.
ا*لفصل الثاني**فيما يعترض نفاذ القرارات القضائية*(1) الجرائم التي تمس قوة القرارات القضائية
 المادة (227)
1- يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة او بالغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً:
أ- من وضع يده على عقار اخرج منه بصورة قانونية.
ب- من خالف التدابير التي اتخذتها المحكمة صيانة للملكية او وضع اليد.
2- وإذا اقترن الفعل بالعنف كان الحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين.
(2) فرار السجناء
 المادة (228)
1- كل من كان موقوفاً بصورة قانونية من أجل جريمة ، وهرب يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات إذا كان موقوفاً بجناية ، ولمدة لا تزيد على سنة واحدة او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً إذا كان موقوفا بجنحة.
2- وكل محكوم عليه بعقوبة مؤقتة من أجل جناية او جنحة فهرب ، يضاف الى عقوبته الأصلية مدة لا تزيد على 
نصفها ، الا اذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
 المادة (229)
1- من أتاح الفرار او سهله لشخص أوقف او سجن وفاقاً للقانون عن جنحة عوقب بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر.
2- واذا كان الفار قد أوقف او سجن من أجل جناية يعاقب عليها بعقوبة جنائية غير الاعدام والأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، حكم على المجرم بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات.
3- واذا كانت عقوبة الجناية الاعدام او الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة تعرض المجرم لعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تزيد على سبع  سنوات.
 المادة (230)
1- كل من كان مكلفاً بحراسة شخص أوقف او سجن وفاقاً للقانون ، فأتاح له الفرار او سهله يعاقب بالحبس من 
ثلاثة أشهر الى سنة في الحالة الأولى المذكورة في المادة السابقة وبالأشغال الشاقة من ثلاث سنوات الى خمس في  الحالة الثانية ، وبالأشغال الشاقة من خمس سنوات الى عشر في الحالة الثالثة.
2- اذا حصل الفرار بسبب اهمال الحارس كانت عقوبته الحبس من شهر الى سنة في الحالة الأولى المذكورة آنفاً 
والحبس من ستة أشهر الى سنتين في الحالة الثانية والحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات في الحالة الثالثة.
 المادة (231)
1- من وكل إليه حراسة موقوف او سجين وأمده تسهيلا ً لفراره بأسلحة او بغيرها من آلات تسهل له الفرار عنوة يعاقب عن هذا الفعل وحده بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
2- واذا كان الفاعل من غير الموكول اليهم بالحراسة ، يعاقب بالحبس لا أقل من سنتين.
 المادة (232)
تخفض نصف العقوبة اذا أمن الفاعل القبض على الفار او حمله على تسليم نفسه خلال ثلاثة أشهر من فراره دون ان يكون قد ارتكب جريمة أخرى توصف بالجناية او الجنحة.
ا*لفصل الثالث**في استيفاء الحق بالذات* المادة (233)
من استوفى حقه بنفسه وهو قادر على ان يراجع في الحال السلطة ذات الصلاحية عوقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرة دنانير.
 المادة (234)
إذا أقترن الفعل المذكور في المادة السابقة بالعنف ، عوقب الفاعل بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين ديناراً.
 المادة (235)
تتوقف الملاحقة على شكوى الفريق المتضرر إذا لم تقترن الجنحة المذكورة بجريمة أخرى تجوز ملاحقتها بلا شكوى.
الباب الخامسفي الجرائم المخلة بالثقة العامةالفصل الاولفي تقليد ختم الدولة والعلامات الرسمية والبنكنوت والطوابع
 المادة (236)
1- من قلد ختم الدولة او إمضاء جلالة الملك او ختمه او استعمل الختم المقلد وهو على بينة من الأمر ، عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة سبع سنوات على الأقل.
2- من استعمل دون حق ختم الدولة او قلد دمغة ختمها ، عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
 المادة (237)
1- من قلد ختماً او ميسماً او علامة او مطرقة خاصة بادارة عامة أردنية او قلد دمغة تلك الادوات او ختم او إمضاء او علامة أحد موظفي الحكومة.
2- ومن استعمل لغرض غير مشروع أية علامة من العلامات الرسمية المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة صحيحة كانت او مزورة. عوقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (238)
من اقترف التقليد المعاقب عليه في المادتين السابقتين يعفى من العقاب اذا أتلف المادة الجرمية قبل أي استعمال او ملاحقة.
(2) تزوير البنكنوت
المادة (239)
تشمل كلمة البنكوت الواردة في هذا القسم:
1- اوراق النقد الاردني الصادرة بمقتضى قانونه الخاص.
2-المستندات المالية واذونات الخزينة وسندات الدين التي تصدرها الدولة والمؤسسات العامة سواء اكانت مسجلة او لحاملها وشكات المسافرين.
3-كل بوليصة بنك اصدرها مصرف في المملكة او اصدرتها اية شركة مسجلة تتعاطى اعمال الصيرفة في المملكة او في اية جهة من جهات العالم.
4- كل ورقة مالية ( مهما كان الاسم الذي يطلق عليها ) اذا كانت تعتبر كنقد قانوني في البلاد الصادرة فيها.
 المادة (240)
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات:
1- كل من زور ورقة بنكنوت بقصد الاحتيال او غير فيها او تداول ورقة بنكنوت يدل ظاهرها على أنها مزورة مع علمه بذلك.
2- كل من أدخل الى البلاد الأردنية ورقة مالية مزورة او مغيرة يدل ظاهرها على أنها ورقة بنكنوت وهو عالم بأنها مزورة او مغيرة.
3- كل من حاز أية ورقة بنكوت يدل ظاهرها بأنها مزورة او مغيرة وهو عالم بأمرها يعاقب بالحبس من شهر واحد الى ثلاث سنوات.
 المادة (241)
من قلد او تسبب في تقليد ورقة يدل ظاهرها على أنها ورقة بنكوت او قسم من ورقة بنكنوت أو ورقة تماثل البنكنوت على أي
وجه من الوجوه لدرجة تحمل الناس على الانخداع او تداولها مع علمه بتقليدها يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
 المادة (242)
كل من ارتكب فعلا ًمن الأفعال التالية بدون تفويض من السلطات المختصة يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات:
1- صنع او استعمل او باع او عرض للبيع او حاز عن علم منه ورقاً يشبه الورق المخصص والمستعمل في صنع أي نوع من أوراق البنكنوت او ورقاً  يمكن أن يظن بأنه من ذلك الورق الخاص , او
2- صنع او استعمل او وجد في عهدته او أحرز عن علم منه إطاراً او قالباً او أداة تستعمل لصنع مثل ذلك الورق او تستعمل في ان يدخل عليه أية كلمة او رقم او رسم او علامة فارقة خاصة بذلك الورق وظاهرة في مادته ، او
3- تسبب في استعمال الأساليب الفنية او الاحتيالية في إثبات مثل هذه الكلمات او الرسوم او العلامات الفارقة في
 مادة أية ورقة او في إثبات أية كلمات او رسوم او علامات فارقة أخرى يقصد منها أن تكون مشابهة لها وأن تسلك بدلا منها ، او
4- حفر او نقش بأية صورة على أية لوحة او مادة نصاً يدل ظاهره على أنه نص ورقة بنكنوت او قسم من ورقة البنكنوت ، اوأي اسم او كلمة او رقم او رسم او حرف او نقش يشبه اي توقيع من التواقيع الموجودة على ورقة البنكنوت ، او
5- استعمل او وجد في عهدته او أحرز عن علم منه مثل تلك اللوحة او المادة او الادارة او الوسيلة لصنع او طبع ورقة بنكنوت.
 المادة (243)
كل من أصدر ورقة من أوراق البنكنوت من دون تفويض مشروعاً او كان شريكاً في إصدارها يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات.
 المادة (244)
تضبط الحكومة كل ورقة بنكنوت يثبت أنها مزورة او مقلدة بدون دفع تعويض لحاملها وتقرر مصادرتها ، ويجوز إتلافها والتصرف  بها بالصورة التي يوعز بها وزير المالية بموافقة رئيس الوزراء، كما تتلف بالصورة نفسها الأداة او المادة المعدة لصنع  او تقليد الورق المستعمل للبنكنوت.
(3) الجرائم المتصلة بالمسكوكات
 المادة (245)
في هذا الفصل:
تشمل لفظة (المسكوكات ): المسكوكات على اختلاف أنواعها وفئاتها المصنوعة من أي صنف من المعادن او المعادن المخلوطة ، والرائجة يصورة مشروعة في المملكة او في أية بلاد أخرى.
وتشمل لفظة (معدن ): أي مزيج او خليط من المعادن.
ويراد بعبارة ( المسكوكات الزائفة ): المسكوكات غير الأصلية التي تحاكي المسكوكات الأصلية او التي يلوح انه 
قصد منها أن تحاكيها او أن يتداولها الناس باعتبارها مسكوكات أصلية ، وتشمل هذه العبارة المسكوكات الأصلية 
التي عولجت بالطلي او بتغيير الشكل حتى أصبحت تحاكي مسكوكات أكبر منها قيمة او التي يلوح أنها عولجت 
على تلك الصورة بقصد أن تصبح محاكية لمسكوكات أكبر منها قيمة او أن يخالها الناس كذلك ، وتشمل أيضا 
المسكوكات الأصلية التي قرضت او سحلت او أنقص حجمها او وزنها على أي وجه آخر او عولجت بالطلي او بتغيير الشكل بصورة تؤدي الى إخفاء آثار القرض او السحل او الانقاص ، وتشمل أيضاً المسكوكات الآنفة الذكر سواء أكانت في حالة صالحة للتداول أم لم تكن وسواء أكانت عملية طلائها او تغييرها تامة أم لم تكن كذلك.
وتشمل عبارة ( الطلي بالذهب او الفضة ): بالنسبة للمسكوكات طليها بطلاء يعطيها مظهر الذهب او الفضة ، مهما كانت الوسيلة المستعملة في ذلك.
 المادة (246)
كل من صنع مسكوكات ذهبية او فضية زائفة ، او شرع في صنعها يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات.
 المادة (247)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات كل من:
1- طلى بالذهب او الفضة أية قطعة معدنية ذات حجم او شكل يناسب لصنع المسكوكات منها بقصد سك مسكوكات ذهبية او فضية زائفة من تلك , القطعة أو.
2- وضع أية قطعة معدنية في حجم او شكل يناسب لتسهيل سكها كسكة ذهبية او فضية زائفة بقصد صنع تلك السكة الذهبية او الفضية الزائفة منها ، او 
3- أدخل الى المملكة مسكوكات ذهبية او فضية زائفة مع علمه بأنها زائفة ، أو 
4- صنع او صلح لوحاً او قالباً مخصصاً للاستعمال في صنع نقش يحاكي النقش الموجود على وجهي سكة ذهبية او فضية او على أحد وجهيها او على أي جزء من أحد وجهيها ، او 
5- صنع او صلح عدة او أداة او آلة معينة او مخصصة للاستعمال في رسم دائرة أية سكة بعلامات او نقوش تشبه في ظاهرها العلامات والنقوش المرسومة على دائرة اية سكة ذهبية او فضية ، أو
6- صنع او صلح عدة او أداة او آلة تستعمل لقطع أقراص مدورة من الذهب او الفضة او من أي معدن آخر لكبسها.
 المادة (248)
1- كل من سحل او قرض أية سكة ذهبية او فضية بصورة تنقص من وزنها بقصد ان تظل بعد سحلها او قرضها قابلة للصرف كسكة   ذهبية او فضية يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات.
2- كل من أحرز او تصرف بوجه غير مشروع بقراضة او سحالة ذهب او فضة او بسبائك ذهبية او فضية او بتراب الذهب اوالفضة او محلولهما أو بأي شكل من الذهب او الفضة استحصل عليه بواسطة سحل مسكوكات ذهبية او فضية او قرضها بصورة أنقصت من وزنها مع علمه بحقيقة أمر تلك الاشياء يعاقب بالحبس حتى ثلاث سنوات.
 المادة (249)
كل من تداول سكة ذهبية او فضية زائفة مع علمه بأنها زائفة ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين.
 المادة (250)
كل من:
1- تداول سكة ذهبية او فضية زائفة وهو يعلم أنها كذلك وكان يحرز عند تداولها مسكوكات أخرى ذهبية او فضية زائفة ، أو
2- تداول سكة ذهبية او فضية زائفة وهو يعلم أنها زائفة ثم عاد فتداول سكة أخرى ذهبية او فضية زائفة مع علمه بأنها
زائفة ، إما في اليوم ذاته او خلال الأيام العشرة التالية ، أو 
3- أحرز ثلاث قطع او أكثر من المسكوكات الذهبية او الفضية الزائفة مع علمه بأنها زائفة وبنية تداول أية قطعة منها يعاقب بالحبس حتي ثلاث سنوات.
 المادة (251)
كل من ارتكب إحدى الجرائم المبينة في المادتين السابقتين الأخيرتين وكان قد أدين فيما مضى بارتكاب أي جرم من تلك الجرائم يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات.
 المادة (252)
كل من:
1- صنع أية سكة معدنية غير الذهبية والفضية ، زائفة ، أو 
2- صنع او صلح عدة او آلة او أداة مهيأة او مخصصة لأن تستعمل في صنع أية سكة معدنية غير الذهبية او الفضية الزائفة ، او أحرزها او تصرف فيها بدون تفويض او عذر مشروع وهو عالم بحقيقة أمرها ، أو
3- اشترى او باع او قبض او دفع او تصرف بأية سكة معدنية زائفة بأقل من القيمة المعينة عليها او بأقل من القيمة التي  يلوح أنها قصدت أن تكون لها او عرض نفسه للقيام بأي فعل من هذه الأفعال.يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات.
 المادة (253)
كل من:
1- تداول سكة معدنية غير الذهبية والفضية زائفة مع علمه بأنها زائفة ، أو
2- أحرز ثلاث قطع او أكثر من المسكوكات المعدنية المذكورة الزائفة بقصد تداول أي منها مع علمه بأنها زائفة.
    يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة واحدة.
 المادة (254)
يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسة وعشرين ديناراً كل من:
1- قبض عن نية حسنة أية مسكوكات زائفة او مقلدة او ورقة بنكنوت زائفة ومقلدة وصرفها بعد أن تحقق عيبها.
2- تعامل وهو عالم بالأمر بأية مسكوكات او أوراق نقد بطل التعامل بها.
 المادة (255)
كل من رفض قبول أية سكة او ورقة نقد من المسكوكات او أوراق النقد التي تعتبر نقداً قانونياً في المملكة حسب قيمتها الاسمية ، يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير.
(4) تزوير الطوابع
 المادة (256)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تتجاوز عشر سنوات كل من:
1- قلد او زور اية دمغة او طوابع الواردات او طوابع البريد المختصة بالدولة او أية طوابع اقرت الدولة استعمالها.
2- صنع او  أحرز عن علم منه قالباً او أداة يمكن استعمالها لطبع الدمغة او الطوابع.
 المادة (257)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تتجاوز عشر سنوات كل من:
1- صنع او صلح قالبا او لوحة او آلة يمكن استعمالها في إخراج رسم يحاكي الرسم الذي يخرجه أي قالب او 
لوحة او آلة تستعمل في صنع أية دمغة او طابع من المملكة او في أية بلاد اجنبية ، او صنع او صلح قالباً او لوحة او آلة يمكن استعمالها في طبع أية  كلمات او خطوط او حروف او علامات تشبه الكلمات او الحروف او الخطوط او العلامات المستعملة في اي ورق أعدته السلطات ذات الشأن لمثل الغايات السالفة الذكر أو 
2- أحرز او تصرف بأية ورقة او مادة أخرى مطبوع عليها رسم أي قالب او لوحة او آلة او أية ورقة مرسوم عليها مثل  هذه الكلمات او الأرقام او الحروف او العلامات او الخطوط المشار إليها فيما تقدم وهو عالم بذلك.
 المادة (258)
1- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً او بكلتا العقوبتين من استعمل وهو عالم بالأمر أحد الطوابع المقلدة او المزورة.
2- ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين ديناراً او بكلتا العقوبتين من استعمل وهو عالم بالأمر طابعاً مستعملا.
أحكام شاملة
 المادة (259)
1- يعفى من العقوبة من اشترك بأحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المواد (236-257) وأخبر الحكومة بها قبل إتمامها.
2- أما المشتكى عليه الذي يتيح القبض - ولو بعد بدء الملاحقات - على سائر المجرمين فتخفض عقوبته على نحو ما نصت عليه المادة (97) من هذا القانون.
*الفصل الثاني**في التزوير*المادة (260)
التزوير ، هو تحريف مفتعل للحقيقة في الوقائع والبيانات التي يراد إثباتها بصك او مخطوط يحتج بهما نجم او يمكن أن ينجم عنه ضرر مادي او معنوي او اجتماعي.
 المادة (261)
يعاقب بعقوبة مرتكب التزوير نفسها من استعمل المزور وهو عالم بأمره الا إذا نص القانون على عقوبة خاصة.
(1) في التزوير الجنائي
 المادة (262)
1- يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة خمس سنوات على الأقل الموظف الذي يرتكب تزويراً مادياً في أثناء قيامه 
بالوظيفة ، إما باساءة استعمال إمضاء او ختم او بصمة أصبع او إجمالاً بتوقيعه امضاء مزوراً ، وإما بصنع صك او مخطوط  وإما بما يرتكبه من حذف او إضافة تغيير في مضمون صك او مخطوط.
2- لا تنقص العقوبة عن سبع سنوات اذا كان السند المزور من السندات التي يعمل بها الى ان يدعى تزويرها.
3- تطبق أحكام هذه المادة في حال إتلاف السند إتلافا كلياً او جزئياً.
 المادة (263)
يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة:
1- الموظف الذي ينظم سنداً من اختصاصه فيحدث تشويشاً في موضوعه او ظروفه إما باساءته استعمال إمضاء 
على بياض اؤتمن عليه. او بتدوينه عقوداً او أقوالا ً غير التي صدرت عن المتعاقدين او التي أملوها ، او باثباته وقائع  كاذبة على انها صحيحة او وقائع غير معترف بها على انها معترف بها او بتحريفه أية واقعة أخرى بأغفاله أمراً او إيراده على وجه غير صحيح.
2- الموظف الذي يكون في عهدته الفعلية سجل او ضبط محفوظ بتفويض قانوني ويسمح عن علم منه بأدخال قيد فيه يتعلق بمسألة جوهرية مع علمه بعدم صحة ذلك القيد.
 المادة (264)
ينزل منزلة الموظفين العامين لتطبيق المواد السابقة كل من فوض اليه المصادقة على صحة سند او امضاء او ختم.
 المادة (265)
يعاقب سائر الاشخاص الذين يرتكبون تزويراً في الأوراق الرسمية بأحدى الوسائل المذكورة في المواد السابقة 
بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او الاعتقال في الحالات التي لا ينص فيها القانون على خلاف ذلك.
(2) المصدقات الكاذبة
 المادة (266)
1- من أقدم حال ممارسته وظيفة عامة او خدمة عامة او مهنة طبية او صحية او أية جهة اخرى على اعطاء مصدقة كاذبة معدة لكي تقدم الى السلطات العامة او من شأنها أن تجر لنفسه او الى غيره منفعة غير مشروعة او تلحق الضرر بمصالح أحد الناس ، ومن اختلق بانتحاله اسم أحد الاشخاص المذكورين آنفاً أو زور تلك المصدقة او استعملها ، يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة.
2- وإذا كانت المصدقة الكاذبة قد أعدت لكي تبرز أمام القضاء او لتبرر الاعفاء من خدمة عامة ، فلا ينقص الحبس عن ثلاثة  أشهر.
3- وإذا ارتكب هذه الجريمة أحد الناس خلاف من ذكر فيما سبق فيعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر.
 المادة (267)
إن أوراق التبليغ التي يحررها المحضرون وسائر موظفي الدولة والادارات العامة ، وكذلك المحاضر والتقارير التي يحررها رجال الضابطة العدلية تعتبر أنها مصدقة لتطبيق القانون الجزائي.
 المادة (268)
يعاقب بالحبس من شهر حتى ستة أشهر كل من:
1- استعمل شهادة حسن أخلاق صادرة لغيره بقصد الحصول على عمل.
2- صدرت له شهادة حسن أخلاق وأعطاها او باعها او أعارها لشخص آخر كي يستعملها بقصد الحصول على عمل.
(3) انتحال الهوية
المادة (269)
من تقدم الى سلطة عامة بهوية كاذبة قصد جلب المنفعة لنفسه او لغيره او بغية الاضرار بحقوق أحد الناس ، عوقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة.
 المادة (270)
تفرض العقوبة نفسها على كل شخص يعرف عن علم منه في الأحوال المذكورة آنفاً هوية أحد الناس الكاذبة أمام السلطات العامة.
(4) التزوير في الأوراق الخاصة 
 المادة (271)
من ارتكب التزوير في أوراق خاصة باحدى الوسائل المحددة في المادتين (262 و 263) يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات.
 المادة (272)
يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة أقلها خمسون ديناراً كل من:
1- محا تسطير شك او أضاف اليه او غير فيه ، او 
2- تداول شكاً مسطراً وهو عالم بأن التسطير الذي عليه قد محي او أضيف اليه او غير فيه.
*الباب السادس**في الجرائم التي تمس الدين والأسرة**الفصل الأول*في الجرائم التي تمس الدين والتعدي على حرمة الأموات
 المادة (273)
من ثبتت جرأته على إطالة اللسان علناً على أرباب الشرائع من الأنبياء يحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات.
 المادة (274)
من ينقض الصيام في رمضان علناً يعاقب بالحبس حتى شهر واحد او بالغرامة حتى خمسة عشر ديناراً.
 المادة (275)
كل من خرب او أتلف او دنس مكان عبادة او شعاراً او أي شيء تقدسه جماعة من الناس قاصداً بذلك إهانة دين 
أية جماعة من الناس او فعل ذلك مع علمه بأن تلك الجماعة ستحمل فعله هذا  على محمل الاهانة لدينها يعاقب 
بالحبس من شهر الى سنتين او بغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (276)
كل من أزعج قصداً جمعاً من الناس اجتمعوا ضمن حدود القانون لاقامة الشعائر الدينية او تعرض لها بالهزء عند إقامتها او أحدث تشويشا أثناء ذلك او تعدى على اي شخص يقوم ضمن حدود القانون بالشعائر الدينية في ذلك الاجتماع او على أي شخص آخر موجود في ذلك الاجتماع دون ان يكون له مبرر او عذر مشروع يعاقب بالحبس حتى ثلاثة أشهر او بغرامة حتى عشرين ديناراً.
 المادة (277)
كل من اعتدى على مكان يستعمل لدفن الموتى او على مكان مخصص لاقامة مراسيم الجنازة للموتى او لحفظ 
رفات الموتى او أنصاب الموتى او دنسه او هدمه او انتهك حرمة ميت او سبب إزعاجاً لأشخاص مجتمعين بقصد اقامة مراسم الجنازة قاصداً بذلك جرح عواطف أي شخص او إهانة دينه او كان يعلم بأن فعله هذا يحتمل أن يجرح عواطف أي شخص او أن يؤدي الى أية إهانة دينية يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين ديناراً.
 المادة (278)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين ديناراً كل من:
1- نشر شيئاً مطبوعاً او مخطوطاً او صورة او رسماً او رمزاً من شأنه أن يؤدي الى إهانة الشعور الديني لأشخاص آخرين او الى إهانة معتقدهم الديني ، او
2- تفوه في مكان عام وعلى مسمع من شخص آخر بكلمة او بصوت من شأنه ان يؤدي الى إهانة الشعور او المعتقد الديني لذلك الشخص الآخر.
*الفصل الثاني**في الجرائم التي تمس الأسرة*(1) الجرائم المتعلقة بالزواج
 المادة (279)
يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى ستة أشهر كل من:
1- أجرى مراسيم زواج او كان طرفاً في إجراء تلك المراسيم بصورة لا تتفق مع قانون حقوق العائلة او أي قانون آخر او شريعة أخرى ينطبق او تنطبق على الزوج والزوجة مع علمه بذلك ، او 
2- زوج فتاة او أجرى مراسيم الزواج لفتاة لم تتم الخامسة عشرة من عمرها او ساعد في إجراء مراسيم زواجها بأية صفة كانت ، او 
3- زوج فتاة او أجرى مراسيم الزواج لفتاة لم تتم الثامنة عشرة من عمرها او ساعد في إجراء مراسيم زواجها بأية صفة كانت دون أن يتحقق مقدماً بأن ولي أمرها قد وافق على ذلك الزواج.
 المادة (280)
1- كل شخص ذكراً كان او أنثى ، تزوج في أثناء وجود زوجه على قيد الحياة سواء أكان الزواج التالي باطلاً او يمكن فسخه او لم يمكن ، يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات إلا اذا ثبت:
    أ- أن الزواج السابق قد أعلنت فسخه محكمة ذات اختصاص او سلطة دينية ذات اختصاص ، او 
    ب- أن الشريعة المتعلقة بالزواج التي تسري على الزوج - في تاريخ الزواج السابق او تاريخ الزواج التالي - تتيح له الزواج بأكثر من زوجة واحدة.
2- يعاقب بنفس العقوبة من أجرى مراسيم الزواج المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة مع علمه بذلك.
 المادة (281)
من طلق زوجه ولم يراجع القاضي او من ينيبه عنه خلال خمسة عشر يوماً بطلب تسجيل هذا الطلاق ، كما يقضي بذلك قانون حقوق العائلة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر واحد او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ديناراً.
(*2) الجنح المخلة بآداب الأسرة*المادة282-
1- يعاقب الزاني والزانيه برضاهما بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات.
2- ولا تنقص العقوبة عن الحبس لمدة سنتين بالنسبة للزاني المتزوج او الزانية المتزوجة.      
3- وتكون عقوبة الزاني والزانية الحبس لمدة ثلاث سنوات اذا تم فعل الزنا في بيت الزوجية.
المادة283-
الادلة التي تقبل وتكون حجة لاثبات جريمة الزنا هي ضبط الزاني والزانـية فـي حالـة التلبس بالفعل او الاعتراف  القضائي او وجود  وثائق قاطعة بوقوع الجريمة.      
المادة284-
1- لايجـوز ملاحقة الزاني او الزانية الا بشكوى الزوج  او  الزوجة ، مادامت الزوجية قائمة بينهما ، وكذلك بشكوى ولي الزانية ، وفي حال الشكوى ضد احدهما او كليهما يلاحـق الاثنان معاً بالاضافة الى الشريك والمحرض والمتدخل في فعل الزنا ان وجدوا، وتسقط الشكوى والعقوبة بالاسقاط.
2- لا تقبل الشكوى بعد مرور ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ علم المشتكي بالجريمة ، كما لا تقبل الشكوى في أي حال بعد مرور سنة واحدة من تاريخ وقوع الجريمة.
 المادة (285)
أ - السفاح بين الاصول والفروع سواء كانوا شرعيين او غير شرعيين وبين الاشقاء والشقيقات والاخوة والاخوات لاب  أو لام او من هم في منزلتهم من الاصهار والمحارم , يعاقب مرتكبه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة لمدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات.
ب - السفاح بين شخص وشخص اخر خاضع لسلطته الشرعية او القانونية او الفعلية يعاقب مرتكبه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات.
 المادة (286)
يلاحق السفاح الموصوف في المادة السابقة بناء على شكوى قريب او صهر أحد المجرمين حتى الدرجة الرابعة.
(3) الجرائم المتعلقة بالأطفال والعجز
 المادة (287)
1- من خطف او خبأ ولداً دون السابعة من عمره او أبدل ولداً بآخر او نسب الى امرأة طفلاً لم تلده ، عوقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات.
2- ولا تنقص العقوبة عن ستة أشهر اذا كان الغرض من الجريمة او كانت نتيجتها إزالة او تحريف البينة المتعلقة بأحوال الطفل الشخصية او تدوين أحوال شخصية صورية في السجلات الرسمية.
 المادة (288)
من أودع ولداً مأوى اللقطاء وكتم هويته حال كونه مقيداً في سجلات النفوس ولداً غير شرعي معترف به او ولداً شرعياً عوقب بالحبس من شهرين الى سنتين.
 المادة (289)
كل من ترك ولداً دون السنتين من عمره دون سبب مشروع او معقول تؤدي الى تعريض حياته للخطر ، او على وجه يحتمل أن يسبب ضرراً مستديما لصحته يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات.
 المادة (290)
يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة كل من:
1- كان والداً او ولياً او وصياً لولد صغير لا يستطيع اعالة نفسه او كان معهوداً اليه شرعاً أمر المحافظة عليه والعناية به ، ورفض او أهمل تزويده بالطعام والكساء والفراش والضروريات الاخرى مع استطاعته القيام بذلك ، مسبباً بعمله هذا الاضرار بصحته.
2- كان والداً او ولياً او وصياً لولد لم يتم الثانية عشرة من عمره ، او كان معهوداً اليه شرعا المحافظة عليه والعناية به وتخلى عنه قصداً او بدون سبب مشروع او معقول - مع انه قادر على اعالته - وتركه دون وسيلة لاعالته.
(4) التعدي على حراسة القاصر
 المادة (291)
1- من خطف او ابعد قاصراً لم يكمل الخامسة عشرة من عمره ولو برضاه بقصد نزعه من سلطة من له عليه الولاية او الحراسة ، عوقب بالحبس من شهر الى ثلاث سنوات  وبالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسة وعشرين ديناراً.
2- واذا لم يكن القاصر قد أتم الثانية عشرة من عمره او خطف او أبعد بالحيلة او القوة كانت العقوبة من ثلاثة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات.
ا*لباب السابع**في الجرائم المخلة بالأخلاق والآداب العامة* *الفصل الاول**في الاعتداء على العرض*(1) الاغتصاب
 المادة (292)
1 - من واقع انثى (غير زوجه) بغير رضاها سواء بالاكراه او بالتهديد او بالحيلة او بالخداع عوقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات.
2 - كل شخص اقدم على اغتصاب فتاة لم تتم الخامسة عشرة من عمرها يعاقب بالاعدام.
 المادة (293)
من واقع انثى (غير زوجه) لا تستطيع المقاومة بسبب ضعف او عجز جسدي او نفسي او عقلي يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات.
 المادة (294)
من واقع انثى (غير زوجه ) اكملت الخامسة عشرة ولم تكمل الثامنة عشرة من عمرها عوقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات.
 المادة (295)
1- من واقع انثى اكملت الخامسة عشرة ولم تكمل الثامنة عشرة من عمرها وكان الجاني احد اصولها سواء كان
 شرعياً او غير شرعي او واقعها احد محارمها او من كان موكلا بتربيتها او رعايتها او له سلطة شرعية او قانونية عليها عوقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات.
2- ويقضي بالعقوبة نفسها اذا كان الفاعل رجل دين او مدير مكتب استخدام او عاملا ًفيه فارتكب الفعل مسيئا 
استعمال السلطة او التسهيلات التي يستمدها من هذه السلطة.
(2) هتك العرض
 المادة (296)
1- كل من هتك بالعنف او التهديد عرض إنسان عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تنقص عن أربع سنوات.
2- ويكون الحد الأدنى للعقوبة سبع سنوات اذا كان المعتدى عليه لم يتم الخامسة عشرة من عمره.
 المادة (297)
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من هتك عرض انسان لا يستطيع المقاومة بسبب عجز جسدي او نقص نفسي او بسبب ما استعملنحوه من ضروب الخداع او حمله على ارتكابه.
 المادة (298)
1- كل من هتك بغير عنف او تهديد عرض ولد - ذكراً كان او أنثى -
  لم يتم الخامسة عشرة من عمره او حمله على ارتكاب فعل هتك العرض يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
2- ولا تنقص العقوبة عن خمس سنوات إذا كان الولد - ذكراً كان او أنثى - لم يتم الثانية عشرة من عمره.
 المادة (299)
كل شخص من الموصوفين في المادة (295) يهتك عرض شخص - ذكرا كان أم أنثى - أتم الخامسة عشرة ولما يتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره او يحمله على ارتكاب فعل هتك العرض يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
أحكام شاملة
 المادة (300)
تشدد عقوبة الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المواد (292 و 293 و 294 و 296 و 298 ) بحيث يضاف إليها من ثلثها الى نصفها إذا كان المتهم أحد الأشخاص المشار اليهم في المادة (295 ).
 المادة (301)
1- تشدد عقوبة الجنايات المنصوص عليها في النبذتين السابقتين من الفصل الأول هذا ، بحيث يضاف اليها من ثلثها الى نصفها:
    أ- اذا اقترفها شخصان او اكثر في التغلب على مقاومة المعتدى عليه او تعاقبوا على إجراء الفحش به.
    ب- إذا أصيب المعتدى عليه بمرض زهري او كانت المعتدى عليها بكراً فأزيلت بكارتها.
2- اذا أدت إحدى الجنايات السابق ذكرها الى موت المعتدى عليه ولم يكن الفاعل قد أراد هذه النتيجة ، فلا تنقص العقوبة عن عشر سنوات أشغالاً شاقة.
(3) الخطف
 المادة (302)
كل من خطف بالتحيل او الاكراه شخصاً - ذكراً كان او أنثى - وهرب به الى احدى الجهات ، عوقب على الوجه الآتي:
1- بالحبس من سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات إذا كان المخطوف على الصورة المذكورة ذكراً لم يكن قد أتم الخامسة عشرة من عمره.
2- بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا كانت المخطوفة على الصورة  المذكورة أنثى.
3- بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات اذا كانت المخطوفة ذات بعل سواء أكانت أتمت الخامسة عشرة من عمرها أم لم تتم.
4- بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تنقص عن عشر سنوات إذا كان المخطوف ذكراً كان او أنثى ، قد اعتدي عليها بالاغتصاب او هتك العرض.
5- بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تنقص عن عشر سنوات إذا كانت المخطوفة ذات بعل لم تكن قد أتمت الخامسة عشرة من عمرها واعتدي عليها بالمواقعة.
6- بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تنقص عن سبع سنوات إذا كانت المخطوفة ذات بعل تجاوزت الخامسة عشرة من عمرها واعتدي عليها بالمواقعة.
 المادة (303)
يعاقب الخاطف بالحبس من شهر الى سنة ، اذا أرجع من تلقاء نفسه المخطوف في خلال ثمان وأربعين ساعة الى مكان أمين وأعاد إليه حريته دون ان يقع عليه أي اعتداء ماس بالشرف والعرض او جريمة أخرى تؤلف جناية او جنحة.
(4) الاغواء والتهتك وخرق حرمة الأماكن الخاصة بالنساء
 المادة (304)
1- كل من خدع بكراً تجاوزت الخامسة عشرة من عمرها بوعد الزواج ففض بكارتها عوقب - إذا كان فعله لا يستوجب عقوبة أشد -بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنة ويلزم بضمان بكارتها.
2- الأدلة التي تقبل وتكون حجة على المتهم في الخداع بوعد الزواج هي اعتراف المتهم لدى قاضي التحقيق او في المحكمة او وجود مكاتيب او أوراق أخرى مكتوبة.
3- كل من حرض امرأة سواء أكان لها زوج أم لم يكن على ترك بيتها لتلحق برجل غريب عنها او أفسدها عن زوجها لاخلال الرابطة الزوجية يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر.
 المادة (305)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنة ، كل من داعب بصورة منافية للحياء:
1- شخصاً لم يتم الخامسة عشرة من عمره ذكرا كان او أنثى ، او 
2- امرأة او فتاة لها من العمر خمس عشرة سنة او أكثر دون رضاهما.
 المادة (306)
من عرض على صبى دون الخامسة عشرة من عمره او على أنثى عملاً منافياً للحياء او وجه إليهما كلاماً منافياً للحياء ، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين ديناراً.
 المادة (307)
كل رجل تنكر بزي امرأة فدخل مكاناً خاصاً بالنساء او محظوراً دخوله وقت الفعل لغير النساء ، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر.
*أحكام شاملة* المادة (308)
1- إذا عقد زواج صحيح بين مرتكب إحدى الجرائم الواردة في هذا الفصل وبين المعتدى عليها أوقفت الملاحقة وإذا كان صدرحكم بالقضية علق تنفيذ العقاب الذي فرض  على المحكوم عليه.
2- تستعيد النيابة العامة حقها في ملاحقة الدعوى العمومية وفي تنفيذ العقوبة قبل انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على الجنحة وانقضاء خمس سنوات على الجناية اذا انتهى الزواج بطلاق المرأة دون سبب مشروع.
*الفصل الثاني**في الحض على الفجور والتعويض للأخلاق والآداب العامة*(1) الحض على الفجور
المادة (309)
يراد ببيت البغاء في هذا الفصل: كل دار او غرفة او مجموعة من الغرف في أي دار تقيم فيها او تتردد إليها امرأتان اوأكثر لأجل مزاولة البغاء.
 المادة (310)
يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً كل من قاد او حاول قيادة:
1- أنثى دون العشرين من العمر ليواقعها شخص مواقعة غير مشروعة في المملكة او في الخارج ، وكانت تلك الانثى ليست بغياً او معروفة بفساد الاخلاق ,او 
2- أنثى لتصبح بغياً في المملكة او في الخارج ، او
3- أنثى لمغادرة المملكة بقصد ان تقيم في بيت بغاء او ان تتردد إليه ، او
4- أنثى لتغادر مكان إقامتها العادي في المملكة ولم يكن ذلك المكان بيت بغاء ، بقصد ان تقيم في بيت بغاء في المملكة او في الخارج او ان تتردد اليه لاجل مزاولة البغاء ، او 
5- شخص لم يتم الخامسة عشرة من عمره لارتكاب فعل اللواط به.
 المادة (311)
يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات كل من:
1- قاد او حاول قيادة أنثى بالتهديد او التخويف لارتكاب المواقعة غير المشروعة في المملكة او في الخارج.
2- قاد أنثى ليست بغياً او معروفة بفساد الأخلاق بواسطة ادعاء كاذب او بأحدى وسائل الخداع ليواقعها شخص آخر مواقعة غير مشروعة.
3- ناول أنثى او أعطاها او تسبب في تناولها عقاراً او مادة او اشياء أخرى قاصداً بذلك تخديرها او التغلب عليها كي يمكن بذلك أي شخص من مواقعتها مواقعة غير مشروعة.
 المادة (312)
يعاقب بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر او بغرامة حتى مائة دينار او بكلتا العقوبتين كل من:
1- أعد بيتاً للبغاء او تولى إدارته او اشتغل او ساعد في إدارته ، او
2- كان مستأجراً منزلا او متولياً شؤونه وسمح باستعمال ذلك المنزل او باستعمال أي قسم منه كبيت للبغاء وهو عالم بذلك ، او 
3- كان مالكاً منزلاً او وكيلاً لمالكه وأجر ذلك المنزل ، او أي قسم منه مع علمه بأنه سيستعمل كبيت للبغاء او اشترك عن قصد في استعماله المستمر كبيت للبغاء.
 المادة (313)
1- إذا ادين مستأجر منزل لتهيئة بيتاً للبغاء في ذلك المنزل او في أي قسم منه او لتوليه إدارته او لاشتغاله او مساعدته   او لسماحه عن علم منه باستعمال المنزل او أي قسم منه كبيت للبغاء ، يجوز للمحكمة ان تصدر قراراً بفسخ عقد الاجارة وتخلية المأجور وتسليمه للمالك.
2- وإذا أدين مالك منزل بتهمة من التهم المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة فللمحكمة ان تأمر باقفال ذلك المنزل وفقاً للمادة (35) من هذا القانون.
 المادة (314)
كل من كان معهوداً اليه العناية بولد يتراوح عمره بين الست سنوات والست عشرة سنة ، وسمح له بالاقامة في بيت بغاء او بالتردد عليه ، يعاقب بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر او بغرامة حتى عشرين ديناراً.
 المادة (315)
1- كل شخص ذكر يكون معوله في معيشته كلها او بعضها على ما تكسبه أي انثى من البغاء ، يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى سنتين.
2- إذا ثبت على شخص ذكر أنه يساكن بغياً او انه اعتاد معاشرتها او أنه يسيطر او يؤثر على حركاتها بصورة يظهر معها أنه يساعدها او يرغمها على مزاولة البغاء مع شخص آخر او على مزاولته بوجه عام ، يعتبر أنه يعول في معيشته على كسب البغي وهو عالم بذلك ، إلا ان يثبت خلاف ذلك.
 المادة (316)
كل امرأة يثبت عليها انها ابتغاء للكسب تؤثر على حركات بغي بصورة يظهر معها بأنها تساعد تلك المرأة او ترغمها  على مزاولة البغاء مع شخص آخر او على مزاولة البغاء بوجه عام ، تعاقب بالحبس حتى سنة او بغرامة حتى خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (317)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة شهرين الى سنتين كل من استبقى امرأة بغير رضاها.
1- في أي مكان ليواقعها رجل مواقعة غير مشروعة سواء أكان هذا الرجل شخصاً معيناً او غير معين ، او 
2- في بيت البغاء.
 المادة (318)
اذا وجدت امرأة في منزل ليواقعها شخص مواقعة غير مشروعة او وجدت في بيت البغاء ، يعتبر الشخص أنه استبقاها  في ذلك المنزل او بيت البغاء اذا امتنع عن إعطائها أي شيء من البستها او مالها قاصداً بذلك ارغامها او حملها على البقاء في ذلك المنزل او بيت البغاء.
(2) التعرض للآداب والأخلاق العامة
المادة (319)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً كل من:
1- باع او أحرز بقصد البيع او التوزيع أية مادة بذيئة مطبوعة او مخطوطة او اية صورة شمسية او رسم او نموذج او أي شيء آخر يؤدي الى إفساد الأخلاق ، او طبع او أعاد طبع مثل هذه الأِشياء والمواد بأية طريقة اخرى بقصد بيعها او توزيعها.
2- عرض في محل عام اي تصوير او صورة شمسية او رسم او نموذج بذيء او أي شيء آخر قد يؤدي الى إفساد الأخلاق ، او وزع مثل هذه الأِشياء لعرضها في محل عام ، او 
3- أدار او اشترك في إدارة محل يتعاطى بيع او نشر او عرض أشياء بذيئة مطبوعة كانت او مخطوطة او صورة شمسية او رسوم او نماذج او أية أشياء أخرى قد تؤدي الى إفساد الأخلاق ، او 
4- أعلن او أذاع بأية وسيلة من الوسائل ان شخصاً يتعاطى بيع هذه المواد والأشياء البذيئة او طبعها او إعادة 
طبعها او عرضها او توزيعها.
 المادة (320)
كل من فعل فعلاً منافياً للحياء او أبدى إشارة منافية للحياء في مكان عام او في مجتمع عام او بصورة يمكن معها 
لمن كان في مكان عام ان يراه ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
*الفصل الثالث**في الاجهاض* المادة (321)
كل امرأة اجهضت نفسها بما استعملته من الوسائل او رضيت بأن يستعمل لها غيرها هذه الوسائل ، تعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات.
 المادة (322)
1- من أقدم بأية وسيلة كانت على إجهاض امرأة برضاها ، عوقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات.
2- وإذا أفضى الاجهاض او الوسائل التي استعملت في سبيله الى موت المرأة عوقب الفاعل بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات.
 المادة (323)
1- من تسبب عن قصد بأجهاض امرأة دون رضاها ، عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات.
2- ولا تنقص العقوبة عن عشر سنوات إذا أفضى الاجهاض او الوسائل المستعملة الى موت المرأة.
 المادة (324)
تستفيد من عذر مخفف ، المرأة التي تجهض نفسها محافظة على شرفها ويستفيد كذلك من العذر نفسه من ارتكب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين (322 و 323 ) للمحافظة على شرف إحدى فروعه او قريباته حتى الدرجة الثالثة.
 المادة (325)
إذا كان مرتكب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل طبيباً او جراحاً او صيدلياً او قابلة ، يزاد على العقوبة المعينة مقدار ثلثها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الثامن**في الجنايات والجنح التي تقع على الانسان**الفصل الاول*(1) القاتل قصدا ، والقتل مع سبق الاصرار 
 المادة (326) 
من قتل إنساناً قصداً ، عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة خمس عشرة سنة.
 المادة (327)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة على القتل قصداً اذا ارتكب:
1- تمهيداً لجنحة او تسهيلاً او تنفيذاً لها او تسهيلاً لفرار المحرضين على تلك الجنحة او فاعليها او المتدخلين فيها ،او للحيلولة بينهم وبين العقاب.
2- على موظف في اثناء ممارسته وظيفته او من أجل ما أجراه بحكم الوظيفة.
3- على أكثر من شخص.
4- مع تعذيب المقتول بشراسة قبل قتله.
 المادة (328)
يعاقب بالاعدام على القتل قصداً:
1- إذا ارتكب مع سبق الاصرار ، ويقال له ( القتل العمد ).
2- إذا ارتكب تمهيداً لجناية او تسهيلاً او تنفيذاً لها ،او تسهيلاً لفرار المحرضين على تلك الجناية او فاعليها او المتدخلين فيها او للحيلولة بينهم وبين العقاب.
3- إذا ارتكبه المجرم على أحد أصوله.
 المادة (329)
الاصرار السابق هو القصد المصمم عليه قبل الفعل لارتكاب جنحة او جناية يكون غرض المصر منها إيذاء شخص معين او أي شخص غير معين وجده او صادفه ولو كان ذلك القصد معلقاً على حدوث أمر او موقوفاً على شرط.
 المادة (330)
من ضرب او جرح أحداً بأداة ليس من شأنها أن تفضي الى الموت او أعطاه مواد ضارة ولم يقصد من ذلك قتلا ًقط ، ولكن المعتدى عليه توفي متأثراً مما وقع عليه عوقب الفاعل بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات.
 المادة (331)
إذا تسببت امرأة بفعل او ترك مقصود في قتل وليدها الذي لم يتجاوز السنة من عمره على صورة تستلزم الحكم عليها بالاعدام ، ولكن المحكمة اقتنعت بأنها حينما تسببت في الوفاة لم تكن قد استعادت وعيها تماماً من تأثير ولادة الولد او بسبب الرضاعة الناجم عن ولادته ، تبدل عقوبة الاعدام بالاعتقال مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات.
 المادة (332)
تعاقب بالاعتقال مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات ، الوالدة التي تسببت - إتقاء العار - بفعل او ترك مقصود في موت وليدها من السفاح عقب ولادته.
(2) إيذاء الأشخاص
 المادة (333)
كل من أقدم قصداً على ضرب شخص او جرحه او إيذائه بأي فعل مؤثر من وسائل العنف والاعتداء نجم عنه مرض او تعطيل عن العمل مدة تزيد على عشرين يوماً ، عوقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات.
 المادة (334)
1- إذا لم ينجم عن الأفعال المبينة في المادة السابقة أي مرض او تعطيل عن العمل او نجم عنها مرض او تعطيل 
ولكن مدته لم تزد على العشرين يوما عوقب الفاعل بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة 
وعشرين دينارا او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين 
2- اذا لم ينجم عن الأفعال المبينة في المادة السابقة مرض او  تعطيل عن العمل تزيد مدته على عشرة أيام ، فلا 
يجوز تعقب الدعوى بدون شكوى المتضرر كتابة او شفهياً وفي هذه الحالة يحق للشاكي أن يتنازل عن شكواه الى أن يكتسب الحكم الدرجة القطعية ، وعندئذ تسقط دعوى الحق العام.
 المادة (335)
إذا أدى الفعل الى قطع او استئصال عضو او بتر أحد الأطراف او الى تعطيلها او تعطيل إحدى الحواس عن العمل ، او تسبب في إحداث تشويه جسيم او أية عاهة أخرى دائمة او لها مظهرالعاهة الدائمة  ، عوقب الفاعل بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات.
 المادة (336)
من تسبب بأحدى وسائل العنف او الاعتداء المذكورة في المادة (333 ) باجهاض حامل وهو على علم بحملها ، عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات.
 المادة (337)
تشدد العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد (333 ) و (334)  و ( 335 ) ، بحيث يزيد عليها من ثلثها الى نصفها اذا اقترف الفعل باحدى الحالات المبينة في المادتين 327 و 328.
 المادة (338)
اذا اشترك عدة أشخاص في مشاجرة نجم عنها قتل او تعطيل عضو او جرح او إيذاء أحد الناس وتعذر معرفة الفاعل بالذات ، عوقب كل من اشترك منهم في الأفعال الاجرائية التي نجم عنها الموت او تعطيل العضو او الجرح او الايذاء بالعقوبة المقررة قانوناً للجريمة المقترفة بعد تخفيضها حتي نصفها.
وإذا كانت الجريمة المقترفة تستوجب الاعدام او الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة  عوقب كل من اشترك في الأفعال 
الاجرائية المؤدية إليها بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تنقص عن عشر سنوات.
 المادة (339)
أ- من حمل إنساناً على الانتحار او ساعده بطريقة من الطرق المذكورة في المادة (80) عوقب بالاعتقال المؤقت.
ب- واذا بقي الانتحار في حالة الشروع عوقب ذلك الشخص بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين وتكون العقوبة 
حتى ثلاث سنوات إذا نجم إيذاء او عجز دائميين.
(3) العذر في القتل
المادة340-
1-  يستفيد من العذر المخفف من فوجىء بزوجته او احدى اصوله او فروعه او اخواته حال تلبسها بجريمة الزنا او في فراش غير مشروع فقتلها في الحال او قتل من يزني بها او قتلهما معاً او اعتدى عليها او عليهما اعتداء افضى الى موت او جرح او ايذاء او عاهة دائمة.
2-  ويستفيد من العذر ذاته الزوجة التي فوجئت بزوجها حال تلبسه بجريمة الزنا او في فراش غير مشروع في 
مسكن الزوجية فقتلته في الحال او قتلت من يزني بها او قتلتهما معا او اعتدت عليه او عليهما اعتداء افضى الى 
موت او جرح او ايذاء او عاهة دائمة 
 3-  ولا يجوز استعمال حق الدفاع الشرعي بحق من يستفيد من هذا العذر ولا تطبق عليه احكام الظروف المشددة 
 المادة (341)
تعد الأفعال الآتية دفاعاً مشروعاً:
1- فعل من يقتل غيره او يصيبه بجراح او بأي فعل مؤثر دفاعاً عن نفسه او عرضه او نفس غيره او عرضه ، بشرط أن:
    أ- يقع الدفع حال وقوع الاعتداء.
    ب- أن يكون الاعتداء غير محق.
    ج- أن لا يكون في استطاعة المعتدى عليه التخلص من هذا الاعتداء الا بالقتل او الجرح او الفعل المؤثر.
2- فعل من يقتل غيره او يصيبه بجراح او بأي فعل مؤثر دفاعاً عن ماله او مال غيره الذي هو في حفظه بشرط:
    أ- أن يقع الدفاع أثناء النهب والسرقة المرافقين للعنف ، او 
    ب- أن تكون السرقة مؤدية الى ضرر جسيم من شأنه أن يخل بارادة المسروق منه ويفسد اختياره ولو لم يرافقها عنف.
وأن لا يمكن في كلتا الحالتين المذكورتين آنفاً دفع السارقين والناهبين واسترداد المال بغير القتل او الجرح
او الفعل المؤثر.
المادة342-
1- يعد دفاعاً مشروعاً كل قتل او اصابة بجراح او ارتكاب أي فعل مؤثر يتم لحماية النفس او العرض او المال من اعتداء شخص يدخل او يحاول الدخول ، ليلاً او نهاراً ، الى منزل آهل بالسكان او الى بيت سكن وذلك بتسلق سياج او سور او جدران أي منهما او بالتواجد في ساحته داخل السياج او السور دون مبرر او باقتحام مداخله او ابوابه بثقبها او كسرها او خلعها او باستعمال مفاتيــح او ادوات خاصة لهذه الغاية.
 2-اذا تم ارتكاب أي من الافعال الواردة في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة ، تقوم الجهة المختصة بالتحقيق مع 
مرتكب الفعل دون توقيفه او اعتقاله وتحيل ملف التحقيق الى المدعي العام المختص لاستكمال التحقيق اللازم 
واتخاذ قرار بنتيجة التحقيق فاذا اعتبر فعله دفاعاً مشروعاً يقرر عدم ملاحقته ومنع محاكمته ويغلق الملف الخاص بهذه القضية وذلك على الرغم من اي نص مخالف ورد في هذا القانون او اي تشريع اخر.
(4) القتل والايذاء من غير قصد
 المادة (343)
من سبب موت أحد عن إهمال او قلة احتراز او عن عدم مراعاة القوانين والأنظمة عوقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات.
 المادة (344)
1- إذا لم ينجم عن خطأ المجرم )إلا إيذاء كالذي نصت عليه المادتان 333و 335 ، كان العقاب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة اوبغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً.
2- يعاقب كل إيذاء آخر غير مقصود ، بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرة دنانير.
3- وتعلق الملاحقة على شكوى المجني عليه إذا لم ينجم عن الايذاء مرض او تعطيل عن العمل لمدة تتجاوز العشرة أيام ،ويكون لتنازل الشاكي عن حقه نفس المفاعيل المبينة في المادة (334).
(5) القتل والايذاء الناجمين عن تعدد الأسباب
 المادة (345)
إذا كان الموت او الايذاء المرتكبان عن قصد نتيجة أسباب متقدمة جهلها الفاعل وكانت مستقلة عن فعله ، او لانضمام سبب منفصل عن فعله تماماً عوقب كما يأتي:
1- بالأشغال الشاقة مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات إذا كان فعله يستلزم عقوبة الاعدام او الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
2- بتخفيض أية عقوبة مؤقتة أخرى حتى نصفها إذا كان فعله يستلزم  عقوبة غير الاعدام او الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
*الفصل الثاني**في الجرائم الواقعة على الحرية والشرف*(1) حرمان الحرية
 المادة (346)
كل من قبض على شخص وحرمه حريته بوجه غير مشروع ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين دينارا ، وإذا كان قد حجزه بادعائه زوراً - بأنه يشغل وظيفة رسمية او بانه يحمل مذكرة قانونية بالقبض عليه - يعاقب بالحبس مدة ستة أشهر الى سنتين ، وإذا وقعت هذه الأفعال على موظف أثناء وظيفته او بسبب ما أجراه بحكم وظيفته كانت العقوبة من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات.
(2) خرق حرمة المنزل
 المادة (347)
1- من دخل مسكن آخر او ملحقات مسكنه خلافاً لارادة ذلك الآخر وكذلك من مكث في الأماكن المذكورة خلافاً لارادة من له الحق في إقصائه عنها عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز الستة أشهر.
2- ويقضى بالحبس من شهر الى سنة إذا وقع الفعل ليلا او بواسطة العنف على الأشخاص او الكسر او باستعمال السلاح او ارتكبه عدة أشخاص مجتمعين.
3- لا تجري الملاحقة في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى ، الا بناء على شكوى الفريق الآخر.
 المادة (348)
1- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز الأسبوع او بغرامة لا تتجاوز العشرة دنانير من تسلل بواسطة الكسر او العنف على الأشخاص الى أماكن غير المذكورة في المادة السابقة تخص الغير وليست مباحة للجمهور ، او مكث فيها على الرغم من إرادة من له الحق في إقصائه عنها.
2- ولا يلاحق المجرم الا بناء على شكوى الفريق المتضرر.
(3) التهديد
 المادة (349)
1- من هدد آخر بشهر السلاح عليه ، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز الستة أشهر.
2- وإذا كان السلاح نارياً واستعمله الفاعل كانت العقوبة بالحبس من شهرين الى سنة.
 المادة (350)
من توعد آخر بجناية عقوبتها الاعدام او الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة خمس عشرة سنة ، سواء بواسطة كتابة مقفلة او بواسطة شخص ثالث عوقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات اذا تضمن الوعيد الأمر باجراء عمل ولو مشروعاً او بالامتناع عنه.
 المادة (351)
إذا لم يتضمن التهديد باحدى الجنايات المذكورة أعلاه أمراً او تضمن أمراً الا أنه حصل مشافهة دون واسطة شخص آخر قضي بالحبس من شهر الى سنتين.
 المادة (352)
يعاقب بالحبس حتى سنة على التهديد بجناية أخف من الجنايات المذكورة في المادة (350) إذا ارتكب باحدى الوسائل المبينة في المادة نفسها.
 المادة (353)
التهديد بجنحة المتضمن أمراً إذا وقع كتابة او بواسطة شخص ثالث يعاقب عليه بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز الستة أشهر.
 المادة (354)
كل تهديد آخر بانزال ضرر غير محق ، إذا حصل بالقول او باحدى الوسائل المذكورة في المادة (73) وكان من 
شأنها التأثير في نفس المجني عليه تأثيراً شديدا يعاقب عليه بناء على الشكوى بالحبس حتى اسبوع او بغرامة لا تتجاوز الخمسة دنانير.
 المادة (355)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات كل من:
1- حصل بحكم وظيفته او مركزه الرسمي على أسرار رسمية وأباح هذه الأسرار لمن ليس له صلاحية الاطلاع 
عليها او الى من لا تتطلب طبيعة وظيفته ذلك الاطلاع وفقاً للمصلحة العامة.
2- كان يقوم بوظيفة رسمية او خدمة حكومية واستبقى بحيازته وثائق سرية او رسوماً او مخططات او نماذج او 
نسخاً منها دون أن يكون له حق الاحتفاظ بها او دون أن تقتضي ذلك طبيعة وظيفته.
3- كان بحكم مهنته على علم بسر وأفشاه دون سبب مشروع.
 المادة (356)
1- يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة كل شخص ملحق بمصلحة البرق والبريد يسيء استعمال وظيفته هذه بأن 
يطلع على رسالة مظروفة او يتلف او يختلس احدى الرسائل او يفضي بمضمونها الى غير المرسل إليه.
2- ويعاقب بالحبس مدة ستة أشهر او بالغرامة حتى عشرين ديناراً من كان ملحقاً بمصلحة الهاتف وأفشى مخابرة هاتفية اطلع عليها بحكم وظيفته او عمله.
 المادة (357)
كل شخص يتلف او يفض قصداً رسالة او برقية غير مرسلة إليه يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز الخمسة دنانير.
(5) الذم والقدح والتحقير
 المادة (358)
يعاقب كل من ذم آخر باحدى الصور المبينة في المادة (188) بالحبس من شهرين الى سنة.
 المادة (359)
يعاقب على القدح بأحد الناس المقترف باحدى الصور المذكورة في المادتين (188 و 189) وكذلك على التحقير الحاصل باحدى الصور الواردة في المادة (190) بالحبس من أسبوع الى ثلاثة أشهر او بالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسة وعشرين دينارا.
 المادة (360)
من حقر أحد الناس خارجاً عن الذم والقدح قولاً او فعلاً وجهاً لوجه او بمكتوب خاطبه به او قصد اطلاعه عليه ، او باطالة اللسان عليه او إشارة مخصوصة او بمعاملة غليظة ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير.
 المادة (361)
كل من ألقى غائطا او ما هو في حكمه من النجاسة على شخص يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى سنة وبالغرامة من عشرين ديناراً الى خمسين ديناراً.
أحكام شاملة
 المادة (362)
لا يسمح لمرتكب الذم او القدح تبريراً لنفسه باثبات صحة الفعل موضوع الذم او القدح او إثبات اشتهاره الا ان 
يكون موضوع الذم جرماً او يكون موضوع القدح معدوداً قانوناً من الجرائم ، ويقف القادح موقف الذام وذلك 
بتحويل عبارة القدح الى شكل مادة مخصوصة بصورة التعيين والتخصيص وعندئذ لم يعد في الامكان ملاحقته 
بجريمة القدح بل تجري عليه أحكام الذم.
 المادة (363)
اذا كان المعتدى عليه قد جلب الحقارة لنفسه بعمله فعلا غير محق او قابل ما وقع عليه من حقارة بمثلها او استرضي فرضي ، ساغ للمحكمة أن تحط من عقوبة الطرفين او من عقوبة أحدهما لأفعال الذم والقدح والتحقير ثلثها حتى ثلثيها او تسقط العقوبة بتمامها.
 المادة (364)
تتوقف دعاوى الذم والقدح والتحقير على اتخاذ المعتدى عليه صفة المدعي الشخصي.
 المادة (365)
للمدعي الشخصي أن يطلب بالدعوى التي أقامها تضمين ما لحقه بالذم او القدح او التحقير من الأضرار المادية وما يقدره
من التضمينات النقدية في مقابل ما يظن انه لحق به من الأضرار المعنوية وعلى المحكمة أن تقدر هذه التضمينات بحسب ماهية
الجريمة وشدة وقعها على المعتدى عليه وبالنسبة الى مكانته الاجتماعية ويحكم بها.
 المادة (366)
إذا وجه الذم او القدح الى ميت ، يحق لورثته دون سواهم إقامة الدعوى.
 المادة (367)
في الحالات التي تثبت فيها جريمة الذم او القدح او التحقير وتسقط العقوبة بمقتضى المادة (363) ترد دعوى التضمينات.
الباب التاسعفي الجنايات التي تشكل خطراً  شاملاًالفصل الاولفي الحريق المادة (368)
1- يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات كل من أضرم النار قصداً في أبنية او مصانع او ورش او مخازن او اي عمارات آهلة او غير آهلة واقعة في مدينة او قرية ، او 
2- في مركبات السكة الحديدية او عربات تقل شخصاً او أكثر غير المجرم او تابعة لقطار فيه شخص او أكثر من شخص ، او 
3- في سفن ماخرة او راسية في أحد المرافئ ، او 
4- في مركبات هوائية طائرة او جاثمة في مطار ، سواء أكانت ملكة أم لا ، او 
5- في أبنية مسكونة او معدة للسكن واقعة خارج الأمكنة الآهلة سواء أكانت ملكه ام لا.
 المادة (369)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من أضرم النار قصداً:-
1- فيما لغيره من حراج او غابات للاحتطاب ، او في بساتين او مزروعات قبل حصادها.
2- في حراج او غابات للاحتطاب او في بساتين او مزروعات قبل حصادها إذا كانت ملكاً له وسرى الحريق الى ملك غيره فأضر به.
 المادة (370)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من يضرم النار قصداً في أبنية غير مسكونة ولا مستعملة للسكنى واقعة خارج الأمكنة 
الآهلة او في مزروعات او أكداس من القش او في حصيد متروك في مكانه او في حطب مكدس او مرصوف او متروك 
في مكانه سواء أكان لا يملك هذه الأشياء أم كان يملكها فسرت النار الى ملك الغير فأضرت به.
 المادة (371)
كل حريق غير ما ذكر أقترف بقصد الحاق ضرر مادي بالغير او جر مغنم غير مشروع للفاعل او لآخر، يعاقب عليه بالحبس و الغرامة0
 المادة (372)
اذا نجم عن الحريق وفاة إنسان عوقب مضرم النار بالاعدام في الحالات التي نصت عليها المادتان (368 و369) وبالاشغال
الشاقة المؤبدة في الحالات التي نصت عليها المادتان (370 و371).
 المادة (373)
تطبق الأحكام السابقة في الشروط نفسها على من يتلف ولو جزئياً أحد الأشياء المذكورة فيها بفعل مادة متفجرة.
 المادة (374)
من تسبب باهماله او بقلة احترازه او عدم مراعاته القوانين والانظمة بحرق شيء يملكه الغير ، عوقب بالحبس حتى سنة او بغرامة حتى خمسين ديناراً 
 المادة (375)
1- يعاقب بالحبس من اسبوع الى سنة او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً من نزع آلة وضعت لاطفاء الحرائق او غير مكانها او جعلها غير صالحة للعمل.
2- ويعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها من كان مجبراً بحكم القانون او الأنظمة على اقتناء آلة لاطفاء الحرائق فاغفل تركيبها وفاقا للأصول او لم يبقها صالحة للعمل دائما.
*الفصل الثاني**في الاعتداء على الطرق العامة والمواصلات والأعمال الصناعية*(1) طرق النقل والمواصلات
 المادة (376)
من أحدث تخريباً عن قصد في طريق عام او جسر وفي إحدى المنشآت العامة او ألحق بها ضرراً عن قصد ، عوقب بالحبس حتى سنة ، وإذا نجم عن فعله خطر على سلامة السير ، عوقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنتين.
 المادة (377)
من عطل خطاً حديدياً او آلات الحركة او الاشارة او وضع شيئاً يحول دون سيرها ، او استعمل وسيلة ما  لاحداث التصادم بين القطارات او انحرافها عن الخط ، عوقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
 المادة (378)
1- يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من حطم او عطل آلات الاشارة أو استعمل إشارات مغلوطة او أية وسيلة خاصة أخرى بقصد إغراق سفينة او إسقاط مركبة هوائية.
2- واذا نجم عن الفعل غرق السفينة او سقوط المركبة الهوائية ، كانت العقوبة عشر سنوات على الأقل.
 المادة (379)
1- من أقدم قصداً على قطع سير المخابرات البرقية او الهاتفية او إذاعات الراديو سواء بالحاق الضرر بالآلات او الأسلاك او بأية طريقة أخرى عوقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين.
2- واذا نجم عن الفعل خطر على السلامة العامة ، عوقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى سنتين.
 المادة (380)
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقته كل من:
1- أتلف أثناء فتنة او عصيان مسلح وقع في المملكة خطاً او أكثر من خطوط الهاتف او البرق او عطل أجهزة 
الاذاعة او جعلها بأية صورة كانت غير صالحة للاستعمال او استولى عليها عنوة او  بطريقة أخرى بحيث ترتب على ذلك انقطاع المخاطبات و المراسلات بين موظفي الحكومة او آحاد الناس وتعطيل الاذاعات.
2- منع عنوة تصليح خطوط الهاتف او البرق او أجهزة الاذاعة.
 المادة (381)
يزاد على العقوبات المذكورة في المواد السابقة نصفها ، إذا اصيب احد الناس بعاهة دائمة ، ويقضى بالاعدام إذا ادى الأمر الى موت احد الناس.
 المادة (382)
من تسبب خطأ في التخريب والتهديم وسائر الأفعال المذكورة في المواد السابقة عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز الستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
(2) الاعمال الصناعية
 المادة (383)
كل نص صناعي او رئيس ورشة اغفل او اهمل وضع الات او اشارات لمنع طوارىء العمل او لم يبقها دائماً صالحة 
لذلك الغرض عوقب بالحبس لمدة لاتقل عن ثلاثة اشهر ولا تزيد على سنتين او بغرامة لاتق عن مائة دينار ولا تزيد 
على مائتي دينار او بكلتا العقوبتين.
 المادة (384)
من تسبب عن قلة احتراز او اهمال او عدم مراعة القوانين والانظمة في تعطيل الالات والاشارات المنصوص عليها 
في المادة (383 )من هذا القانون عوقب بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنة واحدة بغرامة لا 
تقل عن عشرين دينارا ولا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (385)
1- من نزع قصداً إحدى هذه الأدوات ، او جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال عوقب بالحبس من ثلاثة اشهر الى سنتين.
2- ويقضى بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة ، إذا نجم عن الفعل حادثة جسيمة وبالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة إذا افضى الى تلف نفس.
*الفصل الثالث**الغش* المادة (386)
1- يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة وبالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين:
    أ- من غش مواد مختصة بغذاء الانسان او الحيوان او عقاقير او اشربة او منتجات صناعية او زراعية او طبيعية معدة 
للبيع.
    ب- من عرض إحدى المنتجات او المواد السابق ذكرها او طرحها للبيع او باعها وهو على علم بأنها مغشوشة وفاسدة.
    ج- من عرض منتجات من شأنها إحداث الغش او طرحها للبيع او باعها وهو عالم بوجه استعمالها.
    د- من حرض باحدى الوسائل التي نصت عليها المادة (80) على استعمال المنتجات او المواد المذكورة آنفاً.
2- وعند التكرار يمنع المجرم من ممارسة العمل الذي كان واسطة لارتكاب الجرم.
 المادة (387)
إذا كانت المنتجات او المواد المغشوشة او الفاسدة ضارة بصحة الانسان او الحيوان ، قضي بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين وبالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً. 
تطبق هذه العقوبات ولو كان الشاري او المستهلك على علم بالغش او الفساد الضارين.
 المادة (388)
يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير او بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر او بكلتا العقوبتين من احرز او ابقى 
في حيازته في أي مكان بدون سبب مشروع منتجات أية مادة على انها طعام او شراب بعد ان اصبحت مضرة 
بالصحة او في حالة لا تصلح معها للاكل او الشرب مع علمه او مع وجود ما يدعوه للاعتقاد بأنها مضرة بالصحة او غير صالحة للاكل او الشرب.
*الباب العاشر**في جرائم التسول والسكر والمقامرة**الفصل الاول**في المتسولين* المادة (389)
كل من:
1- تصرف تصرفاً شائناً او منافياً للآداب في محل عام.
2- استعطى او طلب الصدقة من الناس متذرعاً الى ذلك بعرض جروحه او عاهة فيه او بأية وسيلة أخرى ، سواء أكان متجولا ًاو جالساً في محل عام ، او وجد يقود ولدا دون السادسة عشرة من عمره للتسول وجمع الصدقات او يشجعه على ذلك.
3- وجد متنقلاً من مكان الى آخر لجمع الصدقة والاحسان او ساعياً لجمع التبرعات الخيرية مهما كان نوعها بالاستناد الى ادعاء كاذب.
4- تصرف في أي محل عمومي تصرفا يحتمل أن يحدث اخلالا بالطمأنينة العامة.
5- وجد متجولا في أي ملك او على مقربة منه او في أية طريق او شارع عام او في مكان محاذ لهما او في أي محل عام آخر في وقت وظروف يستنتج منها بأنه موجود لغاية غير مشروعة او غير لائقة.
يعاقب في المرة الاولى بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر او أن تقرر المحكمة إحالته على اية مؤسسة معينة من قبل وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية للعناية بالمتسولين لمدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات.
غير انه يجوز لوزير الشؤون الاجتماعية في أي وقت شاء أن يفرج عن أي شخص عهد به الى أية مؤسسة بمقتضى هذه المادة وفق الشروط التي يراها مناسبة كما يجوز له أن يعيده الى المؤسسة المذكورة لاكمال المدة المحكوم بها إذا ما خولفت هذه الشروط ، وفي المرة الثانية او ما يليها بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة واحدة.
*الفصل الثاني**في تعاطي المسكرات والمخدرات* المادة (390)
من وجد في محل عام او مكان مباح للجمهور وهو في حالة سكر وتصرف تصرفاً مقروناً بالشغب وازعاج الناس ، عوقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرة دنانير او بالحبس حتى أسبوع.
 المادة (391)
من قدم مسكراً لشخص يدل ظاهر حاله على أنه في حالة سكر ، او لشخص لم يكمل بعد الثامنة عشرة من عمره عوقب بالغرامة حتى عشرة دنانير.
 المادة (392)
1- يعاقب بالحبس حتى شهر او بالغرامة حتى عشرة دنانير اذا كان  الشخص الذي قدم المسكر صاحب الحانة او أحد مستخدميها.
2- عند تكرار الفعل يمكن الحكم باقفال المحل للمدة التي تراها المحكمة.
ا*لفصل الثالث**في المقامرة*المادة (393)
1- كل من كان يملك منزلاً او غرفة او محلاً او يشغله او يملك حق استعماله وفتح او أدار او استعمل ذلك المنزل 
او الغرفة او المحل للمقامرة غير المشروعة او سمح قصداً وعن علم منه لشخص آخر بفتح او إدارة او استعمال ذلك المنزل او الغرفة او المحل للغاية الآنف ذكرها وكل من كان معهوداً إليه ملاحظة او إدارة أعمال أي منزل او غرفة  او محل مفتوح او مدار او مستعمل للغاية المذكورة آنفاً او موكولاً إليه المساعدة في إدارة أشغال ذلك المحل على أي وجه من الوجوه يعتبر انه يدير محلاً عمومياً للمقامرة.
2- تشمل عبارة ( المقامرة غير المشروعة ) الواردة في هذه المادة ، كل لعبة من العاب الورق ، ( الشدة ) التي لا تحتاج الى مهارة ، وكل لعبة أخرى لا يؤتى الحظ فيها جميع اللاعبين على السوية بما فيهم حافظ المال ( البنكير ) او الشخص او الأشخاص الآخرون الذين يديرون اللعب او الذين يلعب او يراهن اللاعبون ضدهم.
 المادة (394)
كل من أدار محلاً عمومياً للمقامرة يعاقب بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر وبالغرامة حتى خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (395)
كل من وجد في محل عمومي للمقامرة خلاف الأشخاص المشار اليهم في الفقرة (1) من المادة (393) يعد بأنه 
موجود فيه للمقامرة غير المشروعة إلا إذا ثبت عكس ذلك ، ويعاقب في المرة الأولى بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة 
دنانير وفي المرة الثانية او ما يليها بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير او بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين.
 المادة (396)
كل آلة او شيء استعمل او يلوح أنه استعمل او يراد استعماله للمقامرة غير المشروعة وجد في منزل او غرفة او محل  يدار او يستعمل للمقامرة غير المشروعة يجوز ضبطه من قبل أي مأمور من مأموري الشرطة او الدرك، ولدى محاكمة أي شخص بتهمة إدارة او استعمال ذلك المنزل او الغرفة او المحل خلافاً لأحكام هذا القانون ، يجوز للمحكمة ان تصدر القرار الذي تقضي به العدالة بشأن مصادرة تلك الآلة او ذلك الشيء او إتلافه او رده.
 المادة (397)
1- كل من فتح او أدار او استعمل مكاناً لأعمال اليانصيب مهما كان نوعها يعاقب بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر او 
بالغرامة حتى خمسين ديناراً.
2- كل من طبع او نشر او تسبب في طبع او نشر أية إذاعة او إعلان  عن يانصيب او ما يتعلق به او عن بيع أية تذكرة او ورقة يانصيب او حصة في تذكرة او ورقة يانصيب او فيما يتعلق بذلك او باع او عرض للبيع تذكرة او ورقة يانصيب كهذه ، يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسين ديناراً.
3- إن لفظة (اليانصيب ) الواردة في هذه المادة تشمل كل طريقة او حيلة تتخذ لبيع مال او هبته او التصرف فيه 
او توزيعه بواسطة القرعة او بطريق الحظ سواء أكان ذلك برمي حجارة الزهر او بسحب التذاكر او اوراق 
اليانصيب ، او القرعة او الارقام او الرسوم او بواسطة دولاب او حيوان مدرب او بأية طريقة أخرى مهما كان نوعها.
4- لا تسري أحكام هذه المادة على اي ( يانصيب ) استحصل على إذن به من مرجعه المختص.
 المادة (398)
كل من اظهر انه يشرف على إدارة منزل او غرفة او عدد من الغرف او محل مما ورد ذكره في المادتين
 (393 و 397 ) من هذا القانون ، رجلاً كان أم امرأه و كل من تصرف تصرف الشخص الذي يشرف على إدارة ذلك المحل او الشخص المعهود إليه أمر تفقده والعناية به يعتبر أنه هو صاحب ذلك المحل سواء أكان هو صاحبه الحقيقي ام لم يكن.
*الباب الحادي عشر**الجرائم التي تقع على الاموال**الفصل الاول**في أخذ مال الغير*المادة (399)
1- السرقة هي أخذ مال الغير المنقول دون رضاه.
2- وتعني عبارة ( أخذ المال ) إزالة تصرف المالك فيه برفعه من مكانه ونقله وإذا كان متصلاً بغير منقول فبفصله عنه فصلاً تاماً ونقله.
3- وتشمل لفظة ( مال ) القوى المحرزة.
 المادة (400)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة مدة لا تنقص عن خمس عشرة سنة من ارتكب سرقة مستجمعة الحالات الخمس الآتية:
1- أن تقع السرقة ليلا.
2- بفعل شخصين او أكثر.
3- أن يكون السارقون كلهم او واحد منهم حاملاً سلاحاً ظاهراً او مخفياً.
4- بالدخول الى مكان معد لسكنى الناس او ملحقاته او ما يشمله هذا المكان وملحقاته- حسب التعريف المبين 
في المادة الثانية - بهدم الحائط او تسلق الجدار او بكسر او خلع الباب او فتح الاقفال بمفاتيح مصطنعة او أدوات 
مخصوصة ، او بانتحال صفة موظف او بارتداء زيه وشاراته ، او بالتذرع بأمر من السلطة.
5- أن يهدد السارقون كلهم او واحد منهم بالسلاح او يتوسل بأحد ضروب العنف على الأشخاص اما لتهيئة الجناية او تسهيلها ، واما لتأمين هرب الفاعلين او الاستيلاء على المسروق.
 المادة (401)
1- يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة خمس سنوات على الأقل من ارتكب السرقة مستجمعة الحالات الآتية:
    أ- أن تقع السرقة ليلاً.
    ب- بفعل شخصين او أكثر.
    ج- أن يهدد السارقون كلهم او واحد منهم بالسلاح او يتوسل بأحد ضروب العنف على الأشخاص إما لتهيئة 
الجناية او تسهيلها او لتأمين هرب الفاعلين او الاستيلاء على المسروق.
ويعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات اذا تسبب عن هذا العنف رضوض او جروح.
2- ويعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة إذا وقعت السرقة نهاراً او من قبل شخص واحد ، وبالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات اذا تسبب عن العنف رضوض او جروح ، ولمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات في الحالة الواردة في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة.
 المادة (402)
يعاقب الذين يرتكبون السلب في الطريق العام على الوجه الآتي:
1- بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة  مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات إذا حصل فعل السلب نهاراً من شخصين فأكثر وباستعمال العنف.
2- بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تنقص عن عشر سنوات ، اذا حصل فعل السلب ليلاً من شخصين فأكثر وباستعمال العنف او كانوا جميعهم او واحد منهم مسلحاً.
3- بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا حصل فعل السلب بالصورة الموصوفة في الفقرة الثانية وتسبب عن العنف رضوض او جروح.
 المادة (403)
1- إذا حصل فعل السلب باستعمال العنف على الاشخاص سواء لتهيئة الجريمة او تسهيلها ، وسواء لتأمين هرب الفاعلين اوالاستيلاء على المسروق يعاقب الفاعل بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات.
2- وإذا وقع فعل السلب من قبل شخص واحد سواء كان نهاراً ام ليلاً عوقب الفاعل بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
 المادة (404)
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة على السرقات التي تحصل في حالة من الحالتين الآتيتين:
1- في أماكن مقفلة مصانة بالجدران مأهولة كانت أم لا ، ومتصلة بمكان مأهول أم لا ، وذلك بنقب حائطها او بتسلقه اوبكسر بابها او شباكها او بفتحهما بآلة مخصوصة او باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة ، او 
2- بكسر أبواب الغرف او الصناديق الحديدية او الخزائن المقفلة الموجودة في مكان مأهول او غير مأهول ، او فتحها بآلة مخصوصة او مفتاح مصطنع ولو لم يتصل اليها بنقب حائط او بتسلق او بفتح الأقفال بآلة مخصوصة او مفتاح مصطنع.
 المادة (405)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة كل من ارتكب سرقة في حالة العصيان او الاضطرابات او الحرب او الحريق او غرق سفينة او اية نائبة أخرى.
 المادة (406)
يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات على السرقات التي تحصل في حال من الاحوال الآتية:
1- أ- ان يكون الوقت ليلاً والسارق اثنين فأكثر ، او 
   ب- ان يكون الوقت ليلاً والسارق واحداً ، وتقع السرقة في مكان مأهول او في مكان للعبادة ، او
    ج- ان يكون الوقت نهاراً والسارق اثنين فأكثر ، وتقع السرقة في مكان مأهول او في مكان للعبادة.
2- ان يكون السارق حاملاً سلاحاً ظاهراً او مخبأ ولو لم يكن المحل الذي وقعت فيه السرقة مأهولاً او لم تكن السرقة حصلت ليلاً  او لم يكن السارق أكثر من واحد.
3- أ- أن يكون السارق خادماً بأجرة ويسرق مال مخدومه او مال شخص أتى الى بيت مخدومه او مال صاحب البيت الذي ذهب اليه برفقة مخدومه ، او
   ب- أن يكون السارق مستخدماً او عاملاً او صانعاً او تلميذاً في صناعة ويسرق من بيت أستاذه او مخزنه او معلمه ،او
   ج- أن يسرق شخص من المحل الذي يشتغل فيه بصورة مستمرة.
4- أن يكون السارق صاحب خان او نزل او حوذياً او نوتياً او سائق سيارة وأمثالهم من أصناف الناس وأتباعهم من أرباب الحرف ويسرق كل ما أودعه او بعضه.
 المادة (407)
1-كل من يقدم على ارتكاب سرقة من غير السرقات المبينة في هذا الفصل كالتي تقع على صورة الأخذ او النشل، يعاقب بالحبس
من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنة.
2- اذا وقعت السرقة على قطع مركبة او مكوناتها او لوازمها جزئياً او كلياً فلا يجوز النزول بعقوبة الحبس عن الحد الادنى المنصوص عليه في 
الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة او استبدال هذه العقوبة بالغرامة 
 المادة (408)
كل من يسرق الخيل او الدواب المعدة للحمل او الجر او الركوب وسائر المواشي كبيرة كانت او صغيرة من 
المحلات غير المحفوظة المتروكة فيها بحكم الضرورة يحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات 
 المادة (409)
كل من يسرق آلات الزراعة وأدواتها او ما قطع واعد للبيع من الحطب والخشب او الأحجار مقطوعة في مقالعها او الأسماك في أحواضها ، او النحل في خلاياه، او العلق في البرك ، او الطيور من القن ، يعاقب بالحبس حتى سنة.
 المادة (410)
1- كل من يسرق ما كان محصوداً او مقلوعاً من المزروعات او سائر محصولات الأرض التي ينتفع بها او شيئاً من أكداس الحبوب ، يعاقب بالحبس حتى سنة.
2- وإذا كان السارق أكثر من واحد ووقعت سرقة المحصولات المذكورة ليلاً بصورة النقل على الدواب او العربات وما ماثلها ، يكون الحبس من ستة أشهر الى سنتين.
3- اذا كانت المزروعات وسائر محصولات الأرض التي ينتفع بها لم تقلع او لم تحصد وسرقت من الحقل بالزنبيل او الكيس او ما ماثلهما من الأوعية او نقلت بواسطة الدواب او العربات وما ماثلها او سرقت ليلاً بفعل عدة أشخاص كانت العقوبة الحبس حتى ستة أشهر.
 المادة (411)
يتناول العقاب محاولة ارتكاب الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم.
 المادة (412)
1- كل من اشترى مالاً مسروقاً او باعه او دلل عليه او توسط في بيعه وشرائه وهو عالم بأمره ، يعاقب بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر.
2- وان كان المسروق من الحيوانات المعدودة في المادة (408) فلا تنقص العقوبة عن شهر واحد.
3- وإن كان المسروق قد حصل عليه بجناية وكان الفاعل يعلم بذلك ، فلا تنقص العقوبة عن الحبس ستة أشهر.
 المادة (413)
1- يعفى من العقوبة ، كل شخص ارتكب جريمة أخفاء الأشياء المسروقة او جريمة تخبئة الأشخاص الذين اشتركوا في السرقة المنصوص عليها في المادتين (83و84) إذا أخبر السلطة عن أولئك الشركاء قبل أية ملاحقة ، او أتاح القبض ولو بعد مباشرة الملاحقات على من يعرف مخبأهم.
2- لا تسرى أحكام هذه المادة على المكررين.
(2)  الاغتصاب والتهويل
 المادة (414)
يعاقب بالحبس لا أقل من ثلاثة أشهر وبالغرامة لا أقل من عشرة دنانير كل من أقدم بالتهديد او باستعمال العنف 
لاجتلاب نفع غير مشروع له او لغيره على:
1- اغتصاب توقيع او أي صك يتضمن تعهداً او إبراء او حوالة هذا الصك او تغييره او إتلافه.
2- تحرير ورقة او بصمة او توقيع او ختم او علامة أخرى على صك كي يستطاع فيما بعد تحويله او تغييره او 
استعماله كصك ذي قيمة. وتفرض عقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة إذا كان الفاعل حاملاً سلاحاً هدد به المجنى عليه.
 المادة (415)
كل من هدد شخصا بفضح أمر او إفشائه او الاخبار عنه وكان من شأنه أن ينال من قدر هذا الشخص او من شرفه او من قدر أحد أقاربه او شرفه لكي يحمله على جلب منفعة غير مشروعة له او لغيره عوقب بالحبس من اسبوع الى سنتين وبالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً.
(3) استعمال أشياء الغير بدون حق
 المادة (416)
1-كل من استعمل بدون حق شيئا يخص غيره بصورة تلحق به ضررا دون أن يكون قاصدا اختلاس ذلك الشيء ، عوقب بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر ، وبالغرامة حتى عشرين دينارا او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
2- واذا كان الشيء المستعمل مركبة ولو لم يلحق بصاحبها ضرر ، لا يجوز ان تقل العقوبة عن ثلاثة اشهر والغرامة عن مائة دينار ولا يجوز  النزول بالعقوبة عن هذا الحد او استبدال عقوبة الحبس بالغرامة 0
*الفصل الثاني**في الاحتيال وسائر ضروب الغش**(1) الاحتيال* المادة (417)
1 - كل من حمل الغير على تسليمه مالاً منقولاً او غير منقول او اسناداً تتضمن تعهداً اوابراء فاستولى عليها احتيالا ً
أ - باستعال طرق احتيالية من شأنها ايهام المجني عليه بوجود مشروع كاذب او حادث او امر لاحقيقة له او احداث  الامل عند المجني عليه بحصول ربح وهمي او تسديد المبلغ الذي اخذ بطريق الاحتيال اوالايهام بوجود سند دين غر صحيح او سند مخالصة  مزور, او
ب - بالتصرف في مال منقول او غير منقول وهو يعلم انه ليس له صفة للتصرف به,او
ج -باتخاذ اسم كاذب او صفةغير صحيحة 
عوقب بالحبس من ثلاثة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة من مائة دينار الى مائتي دينار 
2-يحكم بمثلي العقوبة المقضي بها اذا ارتكب الجرم في احدى الحالتين التاليتين:-
أ- اذا كان مرتكب الجريمة ممن يتولون اصدار الاسهم او السندات او اية اوراق مالية اخرى متعلقة بشركة او بمشروع او بمؤسسة تجارية او صناعية 
ب- اذا ارتكب الفعل  بحجة تامين وظيفة او عمل في ادارة عامة 
3- يطبق العقاب نفسه على الشروع في  ارتكاب اي من الجنح  المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة  المادة (418)
كل من استغل احتياج  شخص دون الثامنة عشرة من عمره او معوق نفسياً او عقلياً او استغل ضعفه او هوى في نفسه  فاخذ منه بصورة مضرة به سنداً يتضمن اقتراضه نقداً او استعارة اشياء  او تنازل عن اوراق تجارية او غيرها او تعهد او ابراء يعاقب اياً كانت طريقة الاحتيال التي استعملها بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين  وبالغرامة من مائة دينار الى مائتي دينار.
 المادة (419)
يعاقب بالحبس حتى سنة كل من:
1- وهب او افرغ او رهن أمواله او تسبب في ذلك بقصد الاحتيال على دائنيه ، او
2- باع او نقل أي قسم من أمواله بعد صدور حكم او قرار يقضي عليه بدفع مبلغ من المال وقبل تنفيذ ذلك القرار 
او الحكم او خلال مدة شهرين سابقين لتاريخ صدورهما قاصداً بذلك الاحتيال على دائنيه.
 المادة (420)
يعاقب بالحبس حتى سنة كل من كان بائعاً او راهناً لمال او محامياً او وكيلاً لبائع او راهن:
1- اخفى عن الشاري او المرتهن مستنداً جوهرياً يتعلق بملكية البيع او المرهون او أي حق او رهن آخر يتعلق به.
2- زور شهادة تتوقف او يحتمل أن تتوقف عليها الملكية.
ا*لمادة (421)* 
1 - يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة دينار ولا تزيد على مائتي دينار كل من اقدم بسوء نية على ارتكاب احد الافعال التالية:-
أ- اذا اصدر شيكاً وليس له مقابل وفاء قائم وقابل للصرف 
ب - اذا سحب بعد اصدار الشيك كل المقابل لوفائه او بعضه بحيث لا يفي الباقي بقيمته.
ج- اذا أصدر أمراً الى المسحوب عليه بالامتناع عن صرف الشيك في غير الحالات التي يجيزهاالقانون.
د- اذا ظهر لغيره شيكا او اعطاه شيكاً مستحق الدفع لحامله وهو يعلم انه ليس له مقابل يفي بكامل قيمته او يعلم انه غير قابل للصرف 
هـ- اذا  حرر شيكا او وقع عليه بصورة تمنع صرفه.
2 - مع مراعاة ما ورد في الفقرة (3) من هذه المادة ، لا يجوز للمحكمة عند اخذها بالأسباب المخففة في أي حالة من الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة تخفيض عقوبة الحبس عن ثلاثة اشهر والغرامة عن خمسين ديناراً ولا يجوز استبدال الحبس بالغرامة في هذه الحالات.
3 - على الرغم مما ورد في الفقرة (2) من هذه المادة على المحكمة ان تحكم في حالة اسقاط المشتكي حقه 
الشخصي او اذا اوفى المشتكى عليه قيمة الشيك بغرامة تعادل 5% من قيمة الشيك على ان لا تقل عن مائة دينار 
حتى بعد صدور الحكم او اكتسابه الدرجة القطعية.
4 - تسري أحكام الفقرة (3)من هذه المادة على الاحكام التي اكتسبت الدرجة القطعية قبل نفاذ احكام هذا 
القانون ويصدر القرار بذلك في هذه الحالة من قبل المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم.
*الفصل الثالث**في إساءة الائتمان والاختلاس* المادة (422)
كل من سلم اليه على سبيل الأمانة او الوكالة ولأجل الابراز و  الاعادة او لأجل الاستعمال على صورة معينة او 
لأجل الحفظ او لاجراء عمل - بأجر او بدون أجر - ما كان لغيره من أموال ونقود واشياء وأي سند يتضمن تعهداً او ابراء وبالجملة كل من وجد في يده شيء من هذا القبيل فكتمه او بدله او تصرف به تصرف المالك او استهلكه او أقدم على اي فعل يعد تعدياً او امتنع عن تسليمه لمن يلزم تسليمه اليه ، يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين الى سنتين وبالغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى مئة دينار.
 المادة (423)
1- اذا كان مرتكب الأفعال المبينة في المادة السابقة خادماً بأجرة أو تلميذاً في صناعة او  كاتباً مستخدماً ، وكان الضرر الناشئ عنها موجهاً الى مخدومه فلا تكون مدة الحبس أقل من سنة واحدة.
2- ولا تكون العقوبة أقل من ثلاثة أشهر إذا كان مرتكب الأفعال المذكورة أحد الأشخاص المذكورين إدناه:
     أ- مدير مؤسسة خيرية وكل شخص مسؤول عن أعمالها.
     ب- وصي القاصر وفاقد الأهلية.
     ج- منفذ الوصية او عقد الزواج.
     د- كل محام او كاتب عدل.
    هـ- كل شخص مستناب عن السلطة لادارة أموال تخص الدولة او الافراد او لحراستها.
 المادة (424)
كل من تصرف تصرف المالك في أي شيء منقول دخل في حيازته بسبب هفوة حصلت من المالك وكان يعلم أنه
 حصل عليه بتلك الصورة وكتمه او رفض اعادته يعاقب بالحبس حتى ستة اشهر او بغرامة حتى خمسين ديناراً.
أحكام شاملة للفصول الثلاثة السابقة
 المادة (425)
1- يعفى من العقاب مرتكبو الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفصول الثلاثة السابقة اذا وقعت اضرار بالمجني عليه 
بين الاصول والفروع او الزوجين غير المفترقين قانوناً ، او بين الاربة والربيبات من جهة وبين الاب والام من جهة ثانية.
2- اذا عاود هذا الفاعل جرمه في خلال ثلاث سنوات عوقب - بناء على شكوى المتضرر - بالعقوبة المنصوص 
عليها في القانون مخفضاً منها الثلثان.
 المادة (426)
1- الجنح المنصوص عليها في المواد 415و416و422و424و425 لا تلاحق الا بناء على شكوى المتضرر ، ما لم يكن المتضرر مجهولاً.
2- ان اساءة الائتمان المعاقب عليها بموجب المادة (422) تلاحق عفواً اذا رافقتها احدى الحالات المشددة المنصوص عليها في المادة (423).
 المادة (427)
1- تخفض الى النصف العقوبات الجنحية المعينة في المواد التي تؤلف الفصل الاول والثاني والثالث اذا كان الضرر الناتج
عنها او النفع الذي قصد الفاعل اجتلابه منها تافهين او اذا كان الضرر  قد أزيل كله قبل احالة الدعوى الى المحكمة.
2- اما اذا حصل الرد او ازيل الضرر اثناء الدعوى ولكن قبل اي حكم بالاساس ولو غير مبرم فيخفض ربع العقوبة.
*الفصل الرابع**الغش في المعاملات*(1) العيارات والمكاييل غير القانونية او المغشوشة والغش في كمية البضاعة
 المادة (428)
كل من استعمل او اقتنى في مخزنه او دكانه او في عربات البيع او غيرها من الاماكن المعدة للتجارة عيارات او مكاييل او غيرها من عدد الوزن والكيل تختلف عن العيارات والمكاييل المعينة  في القانون او غير موسومة ، يعاقب بالحبس حتى  اسبوع وبالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
 المادة (429)
كل من اقتنى في الاماكن المذكورة أعلاه عيارات او مكاييل او عدد وزن او كيل مغشوشة او غير مضبوطة ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة اشهر او بغرامة حتى عشرة دنانير.
 المادة (430)
كل من أقدم باستعماله عيارات او مكاييل او عدد وزن او كيل مغشوشة او غير مضبوطة - وهو عالم بها - على غش العاقد في  كمية الشيء المسلم يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين وبالغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (431)
كل من غش آخر سواء في كمية الشيء المسلم او ماهيته إذا كانت هذه الماهية هي السبب الدافع للصفقة يعاقب
 بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنة وبالغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
 المادة (432)
تصادر وفقاً لاحكام المادة (31) العيارات والمكاييل وعدد الوزن والكيل المغشوشة او التي تختلف عن العيارات والمكاييل المعينة في القانون.
(2) الغش في نوع البضاعة
 المادة (433)
كل من غش العاقد عن معرفة سواء في طبيعة البضاعة او صفاتها الجوهرية او تركيبها او الكمية التي تحتويها من العناصرالمفيدة او في نوعها او مصدرها عندما يكون تعيين النوع والمصدر معتبراً بموجب الاتفاق او العادات السبب الرئيسي للبيع
يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة وبالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
(3) عرقلة حرية البيوع بالمزايدة
 المادة (434)
كل من أقدم على تعطيل او عرقلة حرية المزايدة العلنية المتعلقة بالبيع او الشراء او التأجير ، او الالتزامات او التعهد، وذلك بالتهديد او العنف او بالأكاذيب ، او باقصاء المتزايدين او الملتزمين ، لقاء نقود او هبات او وعود ، او بأية طريقة أخرى ، عوقب بالحبس مدة شهر واحد حتى ستة أشهر وبغرامة من عشرة دنانير حتى خمسين ديناراً.
(4) المضاربات غير المشروعة
 المادة (435)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة دينار كل من توصل بالغش لرفع او تخفيض البضائع او الأسهم التجارية العامة او الخاصة المتداولة في البورصة ولا سيما:-
1- بإذاعة وقائع مختلفة او ادعاءات كاذبة ، أو
2- بتقديم عروض للبيع او الشراء قصد بلبلة الأسعار ، أو
3-  بالاقدام على أي عمل من شأنه افساد قاعدة العرض والطلب في السوق.
 المادة (436)
تضاعف العقوبة إذا حصل ارتفاع الأسعار او هبوطها ، على الحبوب والطحين والوقود والسكر والزيت واللحوم او الذبائح او غير ذلك من المواد الغذائية.
*أحكام عامة* المادة (437) 
يتناول العقاب ، الشروع في ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة (430) وما يليها من المواد الواردة في الفصل الرابع.
*الفصل الخامس**(1) في الافلاس والغش اضراراً بالدائن* المادة (438)
1- المفلسون احتيالاً على الصورة المبينة في الأحكام الخاصة بالافلاس ومن يظهر بمقتضى الأحكام المذكورة أنهم شركاء لهم في التهمة يعاقبون بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
2- كل من اعتبر مفلساً مقصراً ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز السنتين.
 المادة (439)
عند افلاس شركة تجارية يعاقب بالعقاب المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الاولى من  المادة (438) عدا الشركاء في (الكولكتيف)
والشركاء العاملين في شركات المضاربة ، كل من:
أ- الشركاء المضاربون الذين اعتادوا التدخل في أعمال الشركة.
ب- مديرو الشركة المضاربة بالأسهم والمسؤولية المحددة.
ج- المديرون وأعضاء مجلس الادارة والوكلاء المفوضون وأعضاء مجالس المراقبة ومفوضوا المحاسبة وموظفوا الشركات المذكورة وشركاء المساهمة. اذا أقدموا بنفسهم على ارتكاب عمل من أعمال الافلاس الاحتيالي او سهلوا  او أتاحوا ارتكابه عن قصد منهم او اذا نشروا بيانات او موازنات غير حقيقية او وزعوا أنصبة وهمية.
 المادة (440)
اذ أفلست شركة تجارية ، يعاقب بعقوبة الافلاس التقصيري كل من أقدم من الأشخاص المذكورين أعلاه في ادارة الشركة اوالعمل لمصلحتها على ارتكاب جرم من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (2) من المادة (438).
(2) الغش إضراراً بالدائنين
 المادة (441)
إن المدين الذي يقوم بقصد إضاعة حقوق الدائنين أو منع التنفيذ في أمواله الثابته على إنقاص أمواله بأي شكل كان ولا سيما بتوقيع سندات وهمية او بالاقرار كذباً بوجود موجب او بالغائه كله او بعضه او بكتم بعض أمواله او تهريبها أو ببيع  بعض أمواله او اتلافها او تعييبها. يعاقب بالحبس مدة شهر واحد حتى ستة أشهر وبغرامة من خمسة دنانير حتى خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (442)
اذا ارتكبت الجريمة باسم شركة او لحسابها فان هذه الشركة تستهدف للتدابير الاحترازية كما يستهدف للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة الأشخاص المسؤولون في الشركة الذين يساهمون في الفعل او يسهلون او يتيحون ارتكابه عن قصد منهم.
*الفصل السادس**الأضرار التي تلحق باملاك الدولة والأفراد.*(1) الهدم والتخريب
 المادة (443)
كل من هدم او خرب قصداً الأبنية والانصاب التذكارية والتماثيل او غيرها من الانشاات المعدة لمنفعة الجمهور او للزينة العامة او أي شيء منقول او غير منقول له قيمته التاريخية يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى  خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (444)
1- كل من أقدم قصداً على هدم بناء غيره كله او بعضه ، يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين وبالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسة وعشرين ديناراً.
2- وإذا وقع الهدم ولو جزئياً على الأكواخ والجدر غير المطينة او الحيطان المبنية بالدبش دون طين ، كانت عقوبة الحبس حتى ستة أشهر او الغرامة حتى عشرين ديناراً.
 المادة (445)
1- كل من الحق باختياره ضرراً بمال غيره المنقول ، يعاقب بناء على شكوى المتضرر بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنة او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسين ديناراً او بكلتا العقوبتين.
2- تنازل الشاكي يسقط دعوى الحق العام.
(2) نزع التخوم واغتصاب العقار
 المادة (446)
من أقدم ولو جزئياً على طم حفرة او هدم سور من أي المواد بني او على قطع سياج او نزعه أخضر كان أم يابساً  ومن هدم او خرب او نقل اية علامة تشير الى الحدود بين مختلف الأملاك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز  عشرين ديناراً.
 المادة (447)
إذا ارتكب الجرم المذكور تسهيلاً لغصب أرض او بالتهديد او العنف الواقع على الاشخاص ، عوقب الفاعل بالحبس من شهر الى  سنة وبالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسة وعشرين ديناراً.
 المادة (448)
1- من لا يحمل سنداً رسمياً بالملكية او التصرف واستولى على عقار او قسم من عقار بيد غيره دون رضاه ، عوقب بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر.
2- وتكون العقوبة من شهر الى سنة اذا رافق الجرم تهديد او عنف ، ومن ثلاثة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات اذا ارتكبه جماعة منهم شخصان على الأقل مسلحان.    
3- يتناول العقاب الشروع في الجريمة المذكورة في الفقرة الثانية.
(3) التعدي على المزروعات والحيوانات وآلات الزراعة
 المادة (449)
1- من قطع او أتلف ما كان لغيره من مزروعات قائمة او اشجار او شجيرات نابتة نبت الطبيعة او مغروسة ، او غير ذلك من الاغراس غير المثمرة ، او أطلق عليها الحيوانات قاصداً مجرد اتلافها عوقب بالحبس من اسبوع واحد الى ثلاثة أشهر او بالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسة وعشرين ديناراً او بكلتا العقوبتين معاً.
2- وإذا وقع فعل القطع او الاتلاف على مطاعيم او اشجار مثمرة او فسائلها او على أية شجرة أخرى لها قيمتها من الوجهة  الزراعية او التجارية او الصناعية ، عوقب الفاعل بالحبس من شهر الى سنتين وبغرامة عن كل مطعوم او شجرة او فسيلة ديناراً واحداً.
 المادة (450)
من اطلق او رعى الماشية وسائر الحيوانات في ما كان لغيره من  أرض مسيجة او مغروسة بالاشجار ، او مزروعة او التي فيها محصولات ،  او تسبب عن اهمال او غفلة منه بدخولها الى مثل هذه الاماكن عوقب بالحبس من اسبوع واحد الى شهرين او بغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى عشرين  ديناراً ويضمن صاحب الحيوانات ما وقع من ضرر وخسارة ، على ان يكون له حق الرجوع على الراعي.
المادة (451)
اذا اقتصر الجرم على تقليم المطاعيم او الاشجار او الفسائل خفضت العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة الى النصف.
 المادة (452)
1- من أقدم قصداً غير مضطر على قتل حيوان جر او حمل او ركوب او مواش من مختلف الأنواع تخص غيره يعاقب على الصورة التالية:
    أ- إذا وقع الجرم في مكان بتصرف صاحب الحيوان او في حيازته بأية صفة كانت حبس الفاعل مدة لا تتجاوز السنتين.
    ب- وإذا وقع الجرم في مكان بتصرف الفاعل ، حبس الفاعل مدة لا تتجاوز الستة أشهر.
    ج- وإذا وقع الجرم في ما سوى ذلك من الأماكن ، حبس الفاعل مدة لا تتجاوز السنة الواحدة.
   د- وإذا وقع الجرم بالتسمم كانت العقوبة في كل حال الحبس من شهرين الى سنتين.
2- من أقدم قصداً غير مضطر على قتل حيوان أليف او داجن يعاقب بالحبس حتى ثلاثة أشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسين ديناراً.
3- كل من ضرب او جرح قصداً بلا ضرورة حيواناً من الحيوانات المذكورة في هذه المادة بصورة تمنعه عن العمل او تلحق به ضرراً جسيماً يعاقب بالحبس حتى شهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرين ديناراً.
4- كل من تسبب في هلاك حيوان من الحيوانات المذكورة آنفاً باطلاق المجانين او الحيوانات الضارية عليها او بأية صورة  أخرى ، يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثالثة.
 المادة (453)
من أقدم قصداً على إتلاف الأدوات الزراعية او كسرها او تعطيلها عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز السنة او بغرامة لا تتجاوزماية دينار.
 المادة (454)
إذا أقدمت علناً عصبة مسلحة لا ينقص عددأفرادها عن خمسة أشخاص على تخريب أموال الآخرين وأشيائهم ومحصولاتهم او إتلافها قوة واقتداراً عوقب كل من الفاعلين بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
*الفصل السابع**في الجرائم المتعلقة بنظام المياه* المادة (455)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين ديناراً او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين من أقدم بدون إذن:
1- على القيام بأعمال التنقيب عن المياه الكائنة تحت الأرض او المتفجرة او على حصرها ما لم يكن المقصود حفر آبار غيرمتفجرة في الأملاك الخاصة.
2- على إجراء حفريات تبعد عن حد ضفاف مجاري المياه ومعابرها وأقنية الري والتجفيف والتصريف مسافة أقل من عمق هذه الحفريات وفي كل حال أقل من ثلاثة أمتار.
3- على نزع حجارة او تراب او رمل او أشجار او شجيرات او أعشاب من تلك الضفاف او من احواض مجاري المياه المؤقتة اوالدائمة او من البحيرات والمستنقعات والبرك والغدران.
4- على التعدي بأي شكل كان على ضفاف الينابيع ومجاري المياه المؤقتة والدائمة والمستنقعات والبحيرات والبرك والغدران او على حدود ممرات أقنية الري والتصريف او معابر المياه او قساطلها المصرح بانشائها للمنفعة العامة.
5- على منع جري المياه العمومية جرياً حرا.
6- على القيام بأي عمل دائم او مؤقت من شأنه التأثير على كمية المياه العمومية وجريها.
 المادة (456)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين ديناراً من هدم او قلب او خرب كل او بعض الانشاءات المشيدة للانتفاع بالمياه العمومية ولحفظها او في سبيل الاحتماء من طغيان هذه المياه وخصوصاً الجسور والسدود والمعابر  وأقنية الري والتجفيف او التصريف وقساطل المياه الظاهرة او المطمورة سواء أكان قد منح بالمياه امتياز أم لا.
 المادة (457)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين ديناراً كل من:
1- سيل في المياه العمومية الممنوح بها امتياز أم لا ، او سكب او رمى فيها سوائل او مواد ضارة بالصحة او الراحة العامة او مانعة من حسن الانتفاع بهذه المياه.
2- القى أسمدة حيوانية او وضع أقذاراً في الأراضي الداخلة ضمن النطاق الذي حددته السلطة لحماية نبع تنتفع منه العامة.
3- أجرى اي عمل من شأنه تلويث النبع او المياه التي يشرب منها الغير.
 المادة (458)
من أقدم قصداً على تلويث نبع او ماء يشرب منه الغير ، يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الثاني عشر**في المخالفات**الفصل الاول*في حماية الطرق والمحلات العامة وأملاك الناس
 المادة (459)
يعاقب بالحبس حتى أسبوع او بالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير من تسبب في:
1- تخريب الساحات والطرق العامة.
2- حرث او زرع او غرس بدون تفويض ، أرضاً تقع ضمن مسافة خمسة وسبعين سنتيمتراً من حافة الطريق العامة.
3- من أقدم على نزع اللوحات والأرقام الموضوعة في منعطفات الشوارع او على الأبنية والعلامات الكيلومترية والصوى او تخريبها 
 المادة (460)
يعاقب بالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير من:
1- أقدم على تطويف الطريق العامة او ملك الغير برفعه مصب مياهه عن المستوى المحدد بموجب الأنظمة او بارتكابه أي خطأ آخر.
2- زحم الطريق العامة دون داع ولا إذن من السلطة بوضعه او تركه عليها اي شيء يمنع حرية المرور وسلامته او يضيقها ، او أعاق حرية المرور فيها بحفر حفر فيها.
3- أهمل التنبيه نهاراً والتنوير ليلاً أمام الحفريات وغيرها من الأشغال المأذون له بوضعها في الساحات وعلى الطريق العامة.
4- اطفأ القناديل او الفوانيس المستعملة لتنوير الطريق العامة او نزعها او أتلفها او أزال او اطفأ ضوءً وضع للتنبيه
الى وجود حفرة أحدثت فيها او على وجود شيء موضوع عليها.
5- رمى او وضع أقذاراً او كناسة او أي شيء آخر على الطريق العامة.
6- رمى او اسقط عن غير انتباه على أحد الناس أقذاراً او غيرها من الأشياء الضارة.
7- وضع إعلانات على الانصاب التاريخية والأبنية العامة والمقابر والأبنية المعدة للعبادة. تنزع وتنقل الاعلانات او المواد التي تزحم الطريق على نفقة الفاعل.
 المادة (461)
1- يعاقب بالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير من أقدم في الأماكن المأهولة:
   أ- على اركاض حيوانات الجر والحمل والركوب وغيرها من الماشية او على إطلاقها.
   ب-على اطلاق العيارات النارية او مواد مفرقعة أخرى بدون داع.
   ج-على اطلاق أسهم نارية في أماكن يخشى ان ينشأ عنها وقوع خطر على الأشخاص او الأشياء.
2- تصادر الأسلحة والأسهم المضبوطة.
3- ويمكن في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ب) ان يعاقب الفاعل بعقوبة الحبس حتى أسبوع.
 المادة (462)
من أهمل من أصحاب الفنادق والحانات والغرف المفروشة المعدة للايجار أن يمسك حسب الأصول دفتراً يدون فيه بالتسلسل اسم كل شخص نام او قضى الليل في نزله وصنعته ومحل ولادته وتاريخها وتاريخ نزوله عنده وتاريخ تركه المنزل ومن لم يبرز هذا لدفتر عند كل طلب من السلطة ذات الاختصاص يعاقب بالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير.
  المادة (463)
يعاقب بالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير الأشخاص ذوو الصفة المشار إليها في المادة السابقة ومديرو المسارح والسينما وغيرها من المحلات العامة اذا أهملوا تنظيف محلاتهم.
 المادة (464)
يعاقب بالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير من أهمل الاعتناء بالمواقد ومداخن الافران والمعامل وغيرها من المحلات التي تستخدم فيها النار او أهمل تنظيفها وتصليحها.
المادة (465)
يعاقب بالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير من أقدم على دخول ارض الغير المسيجة او المزروعة او المهيأة للزراعة دون ان يكون له حق الدخول او المرور فيها.
*الفصل الثاني**في المخالفات ضد الآداب والراحة العامة والثقة العامة* المادة (466)
من استحم على مرآى من المارة بوضع مغاير للحشمة ، ومن ظهر في محل عام او مباح للعامة بمثل ذلك الوضع يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على اسبوع وبالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير.
 المادة (467)
يعاقب بالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير:
1- من أحدث بلا داع ضوضاء او لغطاً على صورة تسلب راحة الأهلين.
2- من رمى قصداً بحجارة او نحوها من الأجسام الصلبة او بالأقذار السيارات والأبنية ومساكن الغير او أسواره والجنائن والأحواض.
3- من أفلت حيواناً مؤذياً او أطلق مجنوناً كان في حراسته.
4- من حث كلبه على مهاجمة المارة او اللحاق بهم او من لم يمسكه عن ذلك ولو لم يحدث أذى وضرراً.
 المادة (468)
من طبع او باع او عرض نقوشا او صوراً او رسوماً تعطي عن الأردنيين فكرة غير صحيحة من شأنها أن تنال من كرامتهم واعتبارهم، عوقب بالحبس حتى أسبوع وبالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير وتصادر تلك النقوش والصور والرسوم.
 المادة (469)
من أقدم على بيع أيه بضاعة او أيه مادة أخرى ، او طلب أجراً بما يزيد عن التسعيرة المقررة من قبل السلطة المختصة ،يعاقب بالحبس حتى أسبوع او بغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير ، هذا إذا لم يكن قد فرض القانون عليه عقوبة أشد.
 المادة (470)
من أبى قبول النقد الأردني بالقيمة المحددة له يعاقب بالحبس حتى شهر واحد او بغرامة حتى عشرة دنانير.
 المادة (471)
1- يعاقب بالعقوبة التكديرية ، كل من يتعاطى بقصد الربح ، مناجاة الأرواح او التنويم المغنطيسي او التنجيم او قراءة الكف او قراءة ورق اللعب، وكل ما له علاقة بعلم الغيب وتصادر الألبسة والنقود والأشياء المستعملة.
2- يعاقب المكرر بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر وبالغرامة حتى عشرين ديناراً ، ويمكن إبعاده اذا كان أجنبياً.
*الفصل الثالث**في إساءة معاملة الحيوانات* المادة (472)
يعاقب بالحبس حتى أسبوع وبالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير كل من:
1- يترك حيواناً داجناً يملكه  بدون طعام او يهمله إهمالاً  شديداً.
2- يضرب بقسوة حيواناً أليفاً او داجناً او يثقل حمله او يعذبه.
3- يشغل حيواناً غير قادر على الشغل بسبب مرضه او تقدمه في السن او إصابته بجرح او عاهة.
*الفصل الرابع**في مخالفة التدابير الصادرة من السلطة* المادة (473)
1- يعاقب بالحبس حتى أسبوع او بالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير او بكلتا العقوبتين من امتنع عن تنفيذ أي قرار 
تصدره أية محكمة نظامية من أجل القيام او عدم القيام بأي فعل ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من يمنع منعاً فعلياً إقامة 
أبنية قد صدر الترخيص من السلطات المختصة بانشائها.
2- يعاقب بالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير من أهمل او رفض طاعة أوامر السلطة الادارية باصلاح او هدم الأبنية المتداعية.
 المادة (474)
يعاقب بالحبس حتى شهر واحد وبالغرامة حتى خمسة دنانير كل شخص سواء أكان من أصحاب المهن أم من أهل الفن أم لا يمتنع بدون عذر عن الاغاثة او إجراء عمل او خدمة عند حصول حادث او غرق او فيضان او حريق او اية غائلة أخرى او عند قطع الطريق او السلب او الجرم المشهود او الاستنجاد او عند تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية.
الالغاءات
المادة (475)
تلغى القوانين الآتية:
1- قانون الجزاء العثماني مع ما أضيف إليه من ذيول وأدخل عليه من تعديلات.
2- قانون بيوت البغاء المنشور في العدد 165 من الجريدة الرسمية الصادر بتاريخ 1 أيلول سنة 1927.
3- قانون العقوبات رقم 74 لسنة 1936 المنشور في العدد 652 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 12 / 12/ 1936.
4- قانون العقوبات (المعدل ) رقم 37 لسنة 1937 المنشور في العدد 740 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 25/ 11 /1937.
5- قانون العقوبات (المعدل ) رقم 59 لسنة 1939 المنشور في العدد 973 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 28 / 12 / 1939.
6- قانون  العقوبات ( المعدل ) رقم 21 لسنة 1944 المنشور في العدد 1344 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في  29/ 6/ 1944.
7- قانون العقوبات ( المعدل ) نمرة (2) رقم 41 لسنة 1944المنشور في العدد 1380من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 28/ 12/ 1944
8- قانون العقوبات ( المعدل ) رقم 30 لسنة 1945 المنشور في العدد 1436 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 4/ 9/ 1945.
9- قانون العقوبات ( المعدل ) رقم 57 لسنة 1946 المنشور في العدد 1536 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 20/ 11/ 1946.
10- قانون العقوبات (المعدل) رقم 1 لسنة 1947 المنشور في العدد 1563 من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 15/ 3/ 1947.
11- قانون انتهاك حرمة المحاكم ، الباب الثالث والعشرون من مجموعة القوانين الفلسطينية.
12- قانون رقم 89 لسنة 1951 قانون معدل لتاريخ العمل بقانون العقوبات رقم 85 لسنة 1951 المنشور في العدد 1080 تاريخ 1951/8/1من الجريدة الرسمية.
13- قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1954 قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات 85 لسنة 1951 المنشور في العدد رقم 1169 تاريخ 1 شباط  1954 من الجريدة الرسمية.
14- قانون رقم (31) لسنة 1958 قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات رقم 85 لسنة 1951 المنشور في العدد رقم 1392 تاريخ 1958/7/22 من الجريدة الرسمية.
15- كل تشريع أردني او فلسطيني آخر صدر قبل سن هذا القانون الى المدى الذي تكون فيه تلك التشاريع مغايرة لأحكام هذا القانون.
 المادة (476)
رئيس الوزراء ووزير العدلية مكلفان بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.

----------


## jihad11jo

يا اخي لو سمحت اريد مواضيع في الافلاس

----------


## علي المحاسنه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . على  اهتمامك بالقانون الاردني

----------


## يارا

شكرا على وضع القوانين كالقانون الأردني والقانون الليبي في المنتدى 
ولكن عندي سؤال:  نصت المادة 324 من قانون العقوبات الأردني على (تستفيد من عذر مخفف، المرأة التي تجهض نفسها محافظة على شرفها....................على شرف احدى فروعه أو قريباته حتى الدرجة الثالثة)
ماذا يقصد بمحافظة على شرفها؟ 
ومن هم فروع والقريبات حتى الدرجة الثالثة ولماذا حدد المشرع درجة القرابة بالدرجة الثالثة؟

----------

